# Wales Fertility Institute Cyclers



## Lucieloos

Hi there, just wondering if there is anybody out there who have just started or are due to start fertility treatment at Wales Fertility Institute in the Heath and would like to chat?

We are going for our treatment planning next week. I'm not sure what happens at this stage exactly? Do we get given our protocol and meds and start date? Hoping to get going at the end of Feb.


----------



## Gem32

Hi lucieloos

We're starting our first ivf cycle with wfi next month but we re being seen at neath as waiting list was shorter. We re on long protocol haven't been given meds yet hoping that ll be start of next month in prep for day 21.

Best of luck

Gem


----------



## Lucieloos

That's great Gem. How did they decide which protocol to put you on? Do you have a good amh / fsh etc? I have a low amh around 7. I'm not sure which protocol they will go for but I'm thinking possibly short. Have you had your treatment planning appt? I'm not sure what to expect from it or how long it will take.


----------



## Gem32

We're feeling really overwhelmed at the minute so didn't take much in from appointment yesterday. I signed consent and they ve told me to phone on first take of next period. The consultant yesterday said amh and fsh were fine (but didn't tell me what they were). We re having ivf as I have blocked tubes. Not sure why they ve opted to go for long protocol, he didnt explain that bit. Cant fault neath hospital so far the nurses and consultant are lovely. When is your next appointment?


----------



## Lucieloos

That all sounds good, our next appt is on Tuesday. I assume they will tell us then what protocol we will do and sort out the meds etc. We are hoping to start towards the end of Feb if we can. We have male factor and I have a fairly low amh. Please keep in touch and let me know how you get on it would be good to chat with others going through the same.


----------



## K jade

hi there, 
im starting next week.
been on the waiting list since 2012!

we have severe male factor
im looking foward to getting going
lucielos i am also at Heath
xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi Jade, sorry you have had to wait so long! That's really bad. Did you have treatment planning at the Heath? Are you able to tell me what happens? Wishing you lots of luck for next week. Keep us posted with how it's all going.


----------



## pontsian

Hi lucie, iam one appt ahead of you at heath. The treatment appointment, for me was around an hour and half. They talked us through the whole process & gave me my prescription which I collected hassle free from the pharmacy. We both had bloods taken to rule any sti's out and loads of form filing again. The consultant isaw, Zac, was great and we didnt feel pressured at all. I have all my meds sat in my spare room and I start day 21 (iam long protocol this time) next month. They booked in baseline scan, ec date and transfer date too! They explained that its very flexible but they like to have a rough idea. Good luck!


----------



## Lucieloos

Wow pont that is amazing and so nice to hear from you again. I didn't expect the treatment planning to be that long or detailed but sounds good. Amazing that they've booked in all the dates as well. What happens if something falls on a weekend as I heard they don't do anything then? Have they just avoided weekends on yours? So excited for you to get started again and wishing you lots of luck this time. Please keep in touch on here and let me know how you are getting on. When do you think you will start stimms?


----------



## Gem32

Lucieloos I ll def keep in touch good luck for Tuesday. Pontsian we saw Dr Zac on Tuesday at neath clinic we thought he was great too, really explained everything and spent lots of time with us. Best of luck ladies


----------



## Lucieloos

Brilliant Gem, would be great to get a little support group going. Really hope I get to see Dr Zac now too!


----------



## pontsian

Hey Lucie they said they do operate at weekends but on reduced levels so prefer to try and book everything for week days. I start suprecor on day 21 of my cycle next month, so around mid-feb. My basline scan is booked for 11th March and i should start stimms on menopor that day. When i go in for my scans they told me to bring my meds back and they will show me how to mix and inject it. EC day is booked in for 21st march with transfer being anytime over the following 5 days. Feeling very nervous about going through it all again particularly after what happened last time but i am trying to think positively!  My appointment may have been longer because of my medical history and Dr Zac was very interested in knowing everything about my one private go but i had not taken my notes along to that appointment so we desperately trying to remember everything. My advice for this appointment would be to take any info on your previous cycle with you because he was very keen to hear all about it. Good luck!


----------



## K jade

I'm glad someone started this thread now! 

Can anyone tell me the phone number of the nursing unit at the Heath clinic? ??
I need to call them 1st day of cycle and I left the number on a piece of paper at work ! 
I only have the main clinic number which is no good


----------



## Lucieloos

Pont, I'm sure it will go a lot more smoothly this time. I think the long protocol will be a lot better for you. I am hoping to start stimms around 24th Feb so will be a little ahead of you but you never know we may end up at the clinic at the same time. I could be having EC when you have baseline!

Jade, the only number I have is 02920 743047 but that may be for the main clinic? Maybe they could put you through though.


----------



## Lucieloos

Had my NHS treatment planning appointment today  and it all went really well. We saw a staff nurse who was lovely and went through everything with us. Lots of filling in forms and had some more bloods done for STIs. We could have started the end of this week if we wanted to but it's we are going away mid Feb for a few days so I asked to start on the next cycle which will be around 25th Feb. All I need to do now is ring up when af arrives and they will get me in for a baseline scan and if that's all ok I am good to go. She said they will give me all the drugs on the day. She said they are happy for us to take whatever we want to blast if we want to which is good as I thought they would probably make us have a 3 day transfer if we only have a couple. Looking forward to getting going now.


----------



## Gem32

Hi lucieloos glad the appointment went well.  I've got to phone when af starts too expecting it around second week of Feb.  I'm really counting down now never been so looking forward to af starting


----------



## Lucieloos

I know it's exciting isn't it Gem! Feels like ages for me but hopefully it will go quickly. Keep me posted with how things go for you.


----------



## Gem32

I'm not starting til day 21 of next cycle so I'm guessing won't be starting meds until beginning of March. Will keep you posted ☺


----------



## Lucieloos

Ohh ok looks like I will be the first then eekk!!


----------



## pontsian

Great news lucie! Im looking forward to getting going again but just very nervous as well!
Gem - are you also on long protocol? Iam & will start on day 21 then hopefully start stimms on 11th march as long baseline scan doesn't reveal any problems. Good luck! X


----------



## Lucieloos

I know what you mean pont as my last treatments haven't been that great really we are just lucky that we have managed to get 1-2 blasts a time and have frozen them for future use so could really do with the NHS working on the first attempt haha but I don't have too many expectations in all honesty. I will go with the flow and if it doesn't work probably go for one more attempt at reprofit before transferring.


----------



## pontsian

Lucie - Its great that you have a back up, i can't believe how many cycles you have done since we started chatting about last Easter; time is just flying! How many do you have in total on ice now? Hopefully the NHS will come through for you and the frosties could be your siblings. 

I feel like i am on a merry ground at the moment, i could be really  high, optimistic and excited but then i remember what happened last time and i come back down to earth with a bump    My tactic at the moment is to keep busy so my mind is not constantly wandering, it hasn't been easy though especially as a friend is in the middle of a cycle. She is single so gone the donor route, she had 8 eggs, 7 fertilised and now on for a 5 day transfer which is fantastic and i truly hope she is successful but I just want to in the same position!


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks pont, it's not been easy but we have kept at it. We have 4 blasts on ice, 3 of which are hatching and one expanded so we are pleased with that. It would be amazing if the NHS cycle worked and we could use those for a sibling but I don't really expect the NHS to work on the first attempt. That's the main reason we are banking them up though in the hope we may have something left over for a sibling as my numbers are getting lower so we are trying to make hay whilst the sun shines rather than having to start this over again when my ovaries are older. I can't see us having much luck in a couple of years time the way things are now. 

I think you have every chance of success with a long protocol. Every cycle is different and sometimes it can take a couple of goes before you find out what works for you. I don't think I've particularly found something that's works for me I've just been very fortunate that we have managed to get 1-2 blasts a time even when things have looked pretty bad. You are young and there's always hope you've just got to keep trying.


----------



## happylass14

Hi all. Came on here with a question and spotted some familiar faces <waves at Lucie and Pont>. Ok if I join in? For those I don't know I've had 2 (sadly unsuccessful) fresh cycles at WFI. My first cycle there was cancelled due to mysterious non response. We've currently got 3 embryos in the freezer from our second cycle and our next appointment to discuss this is on Feb 29th. I just wanted to know if anyone has had a FET at WFI? If so, is it possible to do a natural FET or is it medicated only? For anyone who has done a medicated FET there what is the timescale/protocol? Just trying to work out if we can squeeze treatment in before our April holiday.


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi happy, good to see you here but so sorry to hear your most recent cycle hasn't been successful   It's great that you have 3 frosties though and don't have to wait too long to discuss the next steps. I don't know anything about the fet at wfi but I have read before that medicated have more chance of success so might not be too bad if they want to go ahead with that? I'm going to do medicated when I transfer my Czech frosties.


----------



## pontsian

Hi Happy, sorry to hear about your two unsuccessful attempts but great that you have a couple of frosties. i am afraid i dont know what the policy on FET is. Have you had any answers since you posted?

As for my AF arrived today so now on the count down to Day 21 when i start with the suprecor. Mixed emotions but trying to stay positive  
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me gate crashing. I just wanted to give you some reassurance that WFI is amazing. I had failed egg share cycles and I'm happy to say im now 15 weeks pregnant with twins after having treatment with WFI in neath. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me. 

Good luck 

Xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

That's brilliant news fay and very reassuring! Congratulations on your twins you must be very excited! Were you a good responder to the meds? I am a pretty poor responder so a little worried about that. How many scans did you need to have after baseline was it just the two? Also what is egg collection like with only a sedative? When I have had IVF previously I have had general anaesthetic so a looking nervous about that. Can't wait to get started though.


----------



## Fay2410

Lucieloos - Thank you. On my NHS cycle l didn't reason as good as I normally do but this is because I did a back to back cycle. I cycled privately in October then immediately after on first withdrawal bleed I cycled again. I had a chemical pregnancy in October so I heard that doing a back to back cycle can help implantation and it was my time with th NHS so I jumped at it. Whatnots your AMH? Mine is 40 somethin and I not all produce 15-19 eggs. On my successful cycle it took longer to get to ec than anticipated and I produced 15 mature eggs. If them 14 fertilised but we only had 2 average early blasts on day 5. The rest were all behind and none were good enough to freeze. I left et feeling deflated, I really thought it was a waste of a cycle be use we were used to having high grade embryos to transfer so I was completely shocked when I got a BFP 4 days after et! With regards to scans after baseline I think I had one 5-7 days after then every other day? I will check my notes as I can't quite remember to be honest. Ec was ok, I will be honest I felt it more than my private cycles. They do give you plenty of pain relief and it's over quickly. It may have been more painful for me because I did a back to back cycle and my ovaries were a little battered. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

My amh is pretty poor and was 7.3 a year ago so I expect its worse now. The most eggs I've ever had collected is 7 but I have tried since that and only ever managed 3. I am lucky that I still get one or 2 to blast each time and have been banking them up so have 4 blasts frozen privately now. Ultimately it would be amazing if the NHS were to work first time but I don't have a lot of hope to be honest. I will be starting NHS after 2 withdrawal bleeds from my last treatment. I've tried waiting longer and whilst my follicles seemed to grow better I still ended up with the same number of eggs so thought I may as well just get on with it. Arggh I'm not looking forward to the EC I wish they would just put me to sleep lol.


----------



## Fay2410

Lucieloos - you never know your AMH may have gone up mine did. It went from 30.1 to the 40's so don't give up hope. Also I've learnt that it really is quality over quantity. Have you tried adding in clexane, gestone and prednisolone? I got my private clinic to email WFI with a recommendation that I have these for my next cycle and they prescribed them no problem. I do think they helped. Ec is not that bad as I said I think I felt more because my ovaries weren't fully recovered xx


----------



## K jade

My AMH was also pretty rubbish , at 11.5  3 yrs ago. 
However I've responded well to my IUI meds and had 2 really good follies after just  1 week stimming
The clinic have also never expressed any concerns over my AMH , and I'm not even sure they take much notice of it
I've had a great experience with them so far and currently on 2ww

Wishing all u ladies at WFI loads a luck , I do think his clinic have made huge improvements over the past couple of years , hope we all get our BFPs, 

Fay big congrats on your twins 

Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks fay, I already have a good stash of pred, clexane and gestone from when I was going to do a private transfer so I intend on using all that but won't tell wfi. I'm going to also try to get intralipids as well as I've heard crgw do them so will try everything I can. I'm not expecting large numbers of eggs but if I can get one or two blasts I will be happy enough. Not sure whether to transfer one or two if we get that option. I think we have decided to do one at a time with our private ones but tempted with two on the NHS as I don't know how long the wait will be between cycles.

Kjade, congrats on being pupo and fingers crossed for a nice bfp for you soon. It's really reassuring to hear the clinic have improved. I have had 3 appointments there so far and have to say I've found everybody lovely.


----------



## Fay2410

Kjade - thank you hun and co grate to you on being pupo! When is test day for you? I was also impressed with WFI. I felt so negative after having failed cycles but I have to say they were very friendly and professional xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Lucieloos said:


> Thanks fay, I already have a good stash of pred, clexane and gestone from when I was going to do a private transfer so I intend on using all that but won't tell wfi. I'm going to also try to get intralipids as well as I've heard crgw do them so will try everything I can. I'm not expecting large numbers of eggs but if I can get one or two blasts I will be happy enough. Not sure whether to transfer one or two if we get that option. I think we have decided to do one at a time with our private ones but tempted with two on the NHS as I don't know how long the wait will be between cycles.
> 
> Kjade, congrats on being pupo and fingers crossed for a nice bfp for you soon. It's really reassuring to hear the clinic have improved. I have had 3 appointments there so far and have to say I've found everybody lovely.


Lucieloos - we opted to have two transfers because they weren't the best grade embryos and after having failed cycles we didn't even expect one to stick let alone two! Now we have to move house as we're going from a family of 3 to a family of 5 (I have a an 11 year old son from a previous relationship).

Xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

That's amazing fay! I guess we will have to wait and see what we get at the time and then make a decision. What grade embryos did you have put back?


----------



## K jade

Fay thats fantastic!!    

my test day is 19th. first ever cycle, and really first time ever TTC really as DH is Azoo we have never had a shot before. not expecting a miracle but we'll see 


just a question, do any of you ladies have experience with very low ferritin (iron) Level?
mine have always been extremely low and meds i take keep it just above board, but not massivley. 
my blood count is normal so always been told im not anemic. 
but good old Dr google says big problem and if my iron stores are low no embies will take?
anyone have experience?


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm not really sure about that sorry kjade. I havent had any problems with iron levels or not so far as I know. Hopefully there will be somebody on here who can help you or maybe try the main IVF boards?


----------



## K jade

Evening Welsh ladies hope u are well  

Tomorrow is 2 weeks since I triggered and have a nasty feeling AF is on her way. Oh well , back on the horse next month I guess


Fay I'm interested in what u said about the meds u used , gestone , clexane etc 
Are these immune meds? I'm interested to know what WFI s approach is to immune issues. Are they fairly forward thinking with it all? I'm know some NHS clinics aren't really, wandered where WFI stand on it
Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question 
I have no reason to believe I have immune issues , just interested really

Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Kjade, how are you getting on? I hope af has stayed away. I'm not sure about wfi stance on immunes but I am going to be using them too prescribed for me by my previous clinic. 

I was wondering if anyone knows of its possible to contact the nurses at WFI on the weekend? I'm expecting af to arrive on a Saturday and I'm just thinking I would need to go in for my baseline scan on the Monday at the latest but how would I arrange this if they don't work weekends? It's something I forgot to ask at my planning appt. Also does anyone know how long the baseline appt takes? They said I will have the scan and then they will go over all my meds and what to do with them and then I need to collect everything from the pharmacy!


----------



## K jade

Lucie phone the nursing unit sat and leave voicemail saying u are on day 1
They will then contact u first thing Monday morning to come in for a scan
Baseline scan is really quick , but then they'll need to give u a prescription. Unfortunately the wait in pharmacy can be over an hour!  U might need to sit in concourse and have a coffee to kill the time. They then will go through injections  with u , but if you've had tx before should be pretty quick
I was ages with that bit being a first timer 

Af not shown.  But I'm wandering if it's the progesterone that's keeping it at bay 
I was tempted to test early but I'll leave it till Friday 
Xxx


----------



## Gem32

Hi ladies hope you are all well ☺

The waiting is killing me at the moment I'm feeling so frustrated. I've had to have another fsh blood test as my last one was over a year ago. Going to phone on Friday to book a treatment planning appointment will they give me the meds that day? Do you do your own injections or get partner to do? Oh is more afraid of needles than me. I'm currently on cd 4 and cd 21 seems so far away. For all you ladies who have been on long protocol, do they give you an option to inject or nasal spray for down regging. Sorry for all the questions this evening 😯


----------



## Lucieloos

Kjade, thanks so much, I'm just a bit worried as I'm normally in work by about 8am so they would ring whilst I was in work and then I would have to make up some excuse to leave. It's just really awkward as I don't want to tell anyone there about our treatment. I've used the medication they will prescribe several times so I'm happy I know what I'm doing with it so I wonder if they will let me skip that bit. Dh doesn't work too far from the hospital so I'm also wondering if I put the prescription in whether he could go and pick it up at lunch time?? Argghh it's not easy. Really crossing my fingers that af stays away from you and you get a lovely bfp on Friday. 

Gem, the waiting is hard, I had to have my bloods done again but they were pretty quick at getting me in and I had my pick of dates for treatment planning as well so hopefully it will get moving a bit for you. I expected to be given my meds at treatment planning but they told me i would have them at baseline scan instead. There were lots more forms to fill in and the staff nurse explained the procedure to us and we asked lots of questions but that was about it. Oh and she took more bloods to test for STIs and she did give us rough dates on when we could expect the scans and egg collection etc so that was good to know. I have always done my own injections as dh is a bit squeamish. They were completely fine. The needle is so small I honestly didn't even feel it go in. I have done long protocol and chose to inject rather than spray but that was with WFI.


----------



## Gem32

Thanks lucieloos.  It ll be good to get some dates so I can plan leave from work etc.  It's a nightmare when you're trying to keep it all hidden at work isn't it? Kjade keeping everything crossed for you too ,


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes it's hard Gem. Have you told anyone in work? It was actually easier when I had treatment abroad as I had my scans at crgw which is about 10 mins from where I work and they could normally fit me in at 8am. I used to take a week off then and fly out for egg collection and just tell people dh and I were having a week off at home. I'm planning to have the week of collection and transfer off this time as well so it's just the 3 scans I need to work around. I don't have anymore time off left to take so it's going to be hard.


----------



## Gem32

I've told one of my colleagues as I may need her to cover for me when I need to go for scans. I live about 50 mins to hour away from neath clinic so it's not as if I can just pop out of work. Have you told anyone at work lucieloos? Ive kept two weeks of leave back to cover egg collection and transfer but as my period was late I think it's going to fall into easter half term when all the ones with kiddies want to book time off. Don't know how I'm going to explain having time off as normally only take time off for hols abroad


----------



## Lucieloos

No I haven't told anyone at work at all. I'm sure they are all wondering why we haven't got kids as we got married a couple of years ago but there's just nobody there I feel I want to confide in. I've told close family and some friends outside of work but that's it. Could you tell work you are planning to go away for the Easter hols even if it's to visit family or friends somewhere in the uk?


----------



## Gem32

All my colleagues have got pregnant over the years I'm the only one whose childless. That must be really hard I'm glad I've got one person at work I trust. I've only told close family and a few friends. If it falls around easter weekend I think i will say we re having a short break away and thinking maybe I ll say we re having some work done in the house


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes it's not easy at all. I have 3 people who I work with whose wives are pregnant at the moment and they talk about it all the time and everyone asks them how it's going constantly. It makes me sad sometimes like I've missed the boat and it won't happen for me but I try to be positive on the whole. I think a short break and working on the house sounds a great excuse.


----------



## K jade

im 'lucky' in that at well half of my colleagues have had fertility issues/IVF/ are childless. not had a pregnant woman in my office for over 5 years! and i only work with women!
however i still havent been able to tell work im having treatement  which sounds silly. 
im very much someone who seperates personal and work life, 
and i just havent felt comforable to confide.  

im at the Heath and its only 5 mins from my work, so ive kind of being sneaking off to my appointments but its probably not the best way of managing this, so i think i might just tell HR whats going on...
Its difficult isnt it.... just feels so personal

Lucie do you have the telephone number of the nursing unit?
its different from the clinic main number

Gem  i got my DP to do my injections. i'm way too squeemish


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, yes I think I have the number for the nurses somewhere on an info leaflet they gave me. I'll have to dig it out and check. I'm wondering whether I will get away with doing the same as you and sneaking off for my appts. I go out and about sometimes for my job and I'm wondering whether I could combine that with saying I'm going to be taking a longer lunch while I'm out. I've also enquired with crgw about having intralipids as want to cover all bases. I don't suppose anyone else has done this?


----------



## Lucieloos

Sorry, me again with another question! Does anybody know the policy at WFI on transferring 1 vs 2 embryos? Do you have to be over a certain age to transfer 2? What about day 3 embryos? Are 2 allowed then?


----------



## pontsian

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well, I am good just back from a wonderfully relaxing break at Champneys in Hampshire in preparation for starting my down reg on Thursday..eeekk! Getting nervous now! On the subject of telling people at work i have told everyone on my team! I am terrible at keeping secrets and besides i get on very well with the ladies i work with so feel comfortable and happy to share. 

Lucie - i asked about transfer numbers and was told at 36 it was only ever single embryo transfer. Maybe if you argued/begged/[pressured they might change their minds! Good luck for Monday  

Gem - I am on long protcol too and the nasal spray was never mentioned just the injections, Suprecor for me. I start on Thursday (day 21) then back in on 11th March for basline scan. I collected all my meds on the day of my treatment planning appointment. Good luck!


----------



## Lucieloos

Pont, that's interesting about only 1 at 36 do you know what age it is for 2? For some reason I'm thinking 37? I don't mind too much really and don't think I will be asking for two. We were in two minds about how many to transfer and have already decided to do one at a time with our Czech ones. I've got a feeling that I have premature lutenisation with fresh cycles which means that my progesterone levels rise too early so by the time the embryo is transferred the lining is no longer at its optimum for the embryo to implant so it's probably better that if we were lucky enough to get two then we have one fresh and the other on a frozen cycle where conditions can be controlled better. Although saying that I will only be a few months off 37 so maybe they would let me if I asked.

Good luck for your down reg on Thursday. Keep us posted with how your getting on.


----------



## pontsian

Lucie, when i asked about transfer numbers the Dr i saw, Zac, just said it was one for me because of age and i am a twin. He didn't say much else but he made it sound like it was always one at time not two. Interesting about your premature lutenisation, sounds like a good plan trying with frozen, hopefully with that suspicion it can help you finally get your BFP. 
I shall let you know how i get on Thursday, i am just hoping it doesnt sting too much and i dont get any of the nasty menopausal side-effects!


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks pont, I checked on mumsnet and happylass said on there that they will transfer 2 from age of 37. It's because of the premature lutenisation that I've been banking up embryos at reprofit. I'm hoping we will have more luck with a frozen transfer. I down regged from day 21 on my last cycle. It was completely fine it's only for a short time before you begin stimms so I didn't experience any nasty menopausal side effects like some of the women who down reg for weeks. The injections are fine as well, much the same as the ones you would have done last time.


----------



## Gem32

Pontsian we re thinking of doing exactly same and booking nice relaxing getaway next weekend. I have my treatment planning appointment on March 1st and start down regging on March 6th. Don't have long to get my head round all the meds. How long roughly is downregging on long protocol ladies?


----------



## pontsian

Evening ladies, 

Hope you are all good. I started my injections of suprecor today, which is day 20 of my cycle. The clinic rang and actually asked me to bring it forward as when they looked through the diary my transfer date could have fallen over the Easter weekend. My basline scan is now booked for 8th March. I had to work up my courage to stab myself and to be honest it did sting and bleed a little bit afterwards, it feels a bit sore now and can't say i am relishing the idea of doing this for the next 3-4 weeks but needs must and all that! 

Gem32 - I am on long protocol and will having daily injections of suprecor for 14 days till basline scan then i continue with suprecor whilst also injecting Menopor for around 12 days. So in total for me around 26 days but this could change if i need to stim for longer. Good luck! x


----------



## Lucieloos

Pont, that's brilliant news that you have gotten started! Hopefully the injections will get better as you go along. 

I'm still waiting on af, I've calculated it should be here in around 4 days and then hopefully I will have my baseline scan on Monday eeekk!!


----------



## happylass14

Hi all. Just checking in quickly as its been ages since I posted. Glad to see you are all getting underway with your treatments. I can't remember if I said but my most recent cycle was unsuccessful - I started bleeding a week after ET. We have 3 Frosties but we are still waiting for our follow up to discuss what happens next. Our appointment was meant to be Monday but it's just been moved to March 8th so even more waiting around. I was hoping to get going this cycle but with AF due any day that's not looking likely. We are also making plans to travel out to the Czech Republic for an initial consultation and sperm freezing with a view to trying DE in the summer. 
Lucie I'm planning on getting the intralipids at CRGW with my next FET too. Is it just the one infusion that's needed. Any idea on the timing?
For those that asked WFI will only transfer 1 embryo if you're under 37, then 2 and its 3 if you're over 40 (but I think only on the 2nd attempt). 
Wishing everyone well with their cycles. Will try to post more often in future!


----------



## happylass14

Lucie I forgot to say maybe ring the nurses on Friday, if AF hasn't shown by then, and explain the situation. They may provisionally book you in for Monday. I've always booked in for baseline weeks (once months) in advance and half the time I end up having to change it.


----------



## Lucieloos

Hey happy, good to see you on here! I have questions for you lol!

I'm really sorry that your last cycle didn't work. You have been through so much. It's brilliant that you have 3 frosties though. Were you on gestone or only pessaries when you started bleeding early? Do you think the NHS would do some immune testing for you now after a few failed transfers? Thats annoying that they have put your appt back. 

Crgw think my intralipids are for a fet out in Czech as I could only get a letter from my Czech clinic approving them. I'm a little worried they will ask me about lining scans etc when I go to get them done and will I be having them there and stuff. You need to get one lot done around 10 days before transfer and then again on bfp and they recommend every 2-3 weeks after than until 12 weeks. Will you tell crgw you are having treatment on the NHS?

Thanks for the info on embryo numbers at wfi. How strict are they on that? I don't think we want 2 transferred anyway but just out of interest. Also what about day 3 embryos do you know if they would transfer 2 of those? I would definitely be more inclined to put two day 3s back. I'm only 4 months off 37.

Ohh thanks for the heads up about baseline. I will give them a ring tomorrow then and say I am expecting af over the weekend and see if they will let me book an appt in. It would be so much easier if I could do that as I will know if I need to tell work i will be in late then or not rather than having to wait until Monday morning to find out.


----------



## happylass14

Hi Lucie. Yes I emailed CRGW and said that I was having an NHS FET and could I have the intralipids with them and they said no problem as long as I book well in advance. Glad I asked you about timescales. I had no idea it was 10 days before, I'd assumed it was done immediately before or just after ET 
I'm not sure about day 3 transfers at WFI as I've only eve had day 5. I think they are fairly strict though as there's been a huge clampdown recently in order to try to reduce multiple births. 
Do you have any recommendations of wher to stay in Brno? I think our clinic is slightly out of the centre but as we are there for 2 days I'd rather be in the middle of things.


----------



## Lucieloos

Is it ok to tell crgw about NHS after the number of private cycles we have had? I was a little unsure really.

I'm undecided whether to do day 3 or day 5 at wfi. It will all depend how many I get but the last couple of cycles I've only got 2 fertilised so I'm just wondering if I get the same this time am I better to stick 2 day 3s back in or keep them going until day 5 as usual.

The nicest hotel to stay at in Brno is the Barcelo. It's in a nice quiet area but easy walking to everything and the hotel itself is really good. They have pretty good deals on it from time to time and it's not that expensive by uk standards but pretty expensive for Czech. Another one close to barcelo and very nice is grandezza. The grand hotel is quite popular but a little dated and is right by the main tram station. Royal ricc is another that's meant to be quite nice. I normally just go cheap and cheerful now and stay at a little place a couple of doors down from the clinic. It's only a 5 minute tram ride into the town and they come very regularly but sometimes it's nice to treat yourself to a nicer hotel in the town. When are you thinking of going?


----------



## Lucieloos

Happy, you were right about booking in the baseline! I've rung and they gave me an appointment for Monday which is so much easier as I can plan that morning out now. Just hope af doesn't mess me around and shows up on the weekend!!


----------



## happylass14

Lucie great news on the baseline. Hope AF co-operates now! I'm due AF any minute too but I'm hoping she holds out as long as possible as that way there'll be more chance of us getting the FET done next cycle. 
I wouldn't worry too much about telling CRGW about your NHS cycles. It was Amanda who actually told me to only disclose 1 of my private cycles to the NHS or I'd lose half my entitlement! 
We are all booked up for our Brno consultation. Went cheap and cheerful with the hotel in the end which is probably wise given what we've already spent!!


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh that's good news about crgw happy I was a little worried about that although as my letter for the intralipids was from my Czech clinic and says its for a fet I guess I will probably have to stick with that story.

That's great you have booked up your Brno hotel, which one did you go for in the end?

I wanted to ask you about embryo transfer at wfi. What sort of time of day do they do it and how long are you normally there for in total? Do they show you a picture of the embryos on the screen before they go in or is it just a matter of lie back and then it's done? I've been calculating my dates and there's a slight possibility that if we went for a blast transfer dh wouldn't be able to be there. I hope that won't be a problem.

Been having cramps this morning so pretty sure af is going to arrive either today or tomorrow at the latest so looks like we are all set for Monday!


----------



## happylass14

Lucie with regards to ET at WFI - I had my first one done on Saturday and I was in for 9am as they don't do any ECs on the weekend. My 2nd ET was on a Monday and we were in for 11 as they'll get the ECs out of the way first. I can't remember exactly how long we we there - maybe 1.5 hours max and that was with with quite  a bit of waiting around beforehand. DH didn't come with me the first time as he was working away - I took my Mum instead. They show you the embryos on the screen first (you can take your phone in to take a picture if you like) and then they show them being transferred on the monitor. 
We've just booked a small pension in Brno. It's in an old monastery apparently. Maybe some extra prayers will help our cause!! I've no idea how convenient it is for the FC but I figure we'll just get a cab  if necessary.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks happy that's really helpful! I'm thinking if we go for a day 5 transfer then its going to be either a Wednesday or Saturday. I've booked the week off work though so either will suit me although dh won't be able to make the Saturday but if it comes to that then I will take my mum like you did. I'm probably getting ahead of myself anyway as we may not even have anything to transfer going by my last couple of cycles but it's good to know anyway.

That sounds lovely about your trip to Brno. It's a nice little town and I'm sure you will love the clinic. They have a very high success rate with donor.


----------



## Lucieloos

Af has arrived maybe about an hour ago so about 2ish. I'm not sure if wfi would count this as day 1 or go with tomorrow as day 1. I'm thinking probably tomorrow but I might just tell them Saturday was day 1 and so get started on Monday which will then be day 3? Does it make any difference?


----------



## happylass14

Lucie - Congrats on AF   . I wouldn't worry too much about which day it is as they like to scan you between days 1-3,  so Monday is fine whichever way. Once I told the scanning lady that AF had arrived at 11am the previous day and she said "So that makes today day 1". 5 minutes later I said the same thing to the nurse and she said it was day 2! I don't think they can even agree amongst themselves!! I didn't actually start stabbing until cd4 on my October cycle as I didn't have baseline until cd3 and the pharmacy didn't have any Gonal F in so I had to go back and get it the next day. Was all fine though.


----------



## Fay2410

happylass14 said:


> Hi all. Just checking in quickly as its been ages since I posted. Glad to see you are all getting underway with your treatments. I can't remember if I said but my most recent cycle was unsuccessful - I started bleeding a week after ET. We have 3 Frosties but we are still waiting for our follow up to discuss what happens next. Our appointment was meant to be Monday but it's just been moved to March 8th so even more waiting around. I was hoping to get going this cycle but with AF due any day that's not looking likely. We are also making plans to travel out to the Czech Republic for an initial consultation and sperm freezing with a view to trying DE in the summer.
> Lucie I'm planning on getting the intralipids at CRGW with my next FET too. Is it just the one infusion that's needed. Any idea on the timing?
> For those that asked WFI will only transfer 1 embryo if you're under 37, then 2 and its 3 if you're over 40 (but I think only on the 2nd attempt).
> Wishing everyone well with their cycles. Will try to post more often in future!


Just a quickie from me to say WFI transfered 2 for me and I'm 32 x


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks happy, I think I will go with today as day 1 although even though technically wfi would probably class it as day 1 tomorrow as af arrived in the afternoon but I've been having cramping all morning so it feels like a riper day 1. I know it probably doesn't matter too much. I would feel a bit nervous starting as late as day 4 as I'm worried about a dominant follicle developing.

Faye, that's really interesting that they transferred 2 blasts for you at 32! Did you have to try and persuade them or were the quite happy to do it? Was this at the neath or Cardiff clinic?

Another question for anyone who may know..I want to have acupuncture before and after transfer. I don't suppose wfi work with anyone who could provide that at the hospital?


----------



## Fay2410

Lucieloos - at my first consultation at Heath I was told by my consultant that I could have 2 transfered and then I got my self referred to Neath and they also easily agreed to two embryos being transfered xx


----------



## Fay2410

Lucieloos - forgot to say crgw in llantrisant do acupuncture xx


----------



## Lucieloos

That's brilliant Faye, I will ask them on Monday and see what they say. Can I also ask when you started taking doxy in your cycle? I've had acupuncture at crgw before and the lady was lovely but I fancy trying somebody different this time.

Has anyone had Pregnyl trigger at wfi? I've always used Ovitrelle privately but have never collected many eggs even though I have quite a few mature follicles. My other clinic suggested changing the trigger but not sure if wfi offer Pregnyl?


----------



## Gem32

Congrats on af Lucieloos. My friend had two transferred at Cardiff and she would have been 33 at the time. I'm going to have acupuncture before and after transfer the one I see is in Abergavenny but think she has clinic in cardiff she's really good if you need details.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks Gem, is that Maxine Smillie? I've sent her an email this afternoon. I should probably have got myself organised a bit sooner really as probably a bit late to be starting this now but if they can get me in for a few sessions then I will give it a go.

Going by my previous cycles I have only had 2 embryos left on day 3, apart from our first cycle when we had 6. If we only have 2 on day 3 again this time then I'm going to ask to transfer them both there and then. Previously we have been letting them go to blast and freezing and luckily either one or both have always made it but I don't see the benefit of doing that this time if we are having a fresh cycle. It takes the stress off a little then as well and we won't have to panic so much about whether they make it to blast just whether we get a bfp.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lucieloos - Maxing is based at a clinic in Abergavenny  and in Cardiff.  I think Abbergavenny  is Tues and Friday  and Cardiff  on a Thursday, but may have remembered  wrong.  She is listed on the Zita West website  as having completed  her training  for fertility if. She was also  slightly  cheaper  than  the  other person I looked at.  I found  the Zita  West  relaxation  cd good too.  Crgw  in Llantrisant  also have details of someone on their  website  who will do it at the clinic  but Cardiff was easier for me to get to.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks talkingfrog, do you know how much Maxine charges? Is it only a Thursday in Cardiff? I think I could do with a couple of sessions per week over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Gem32

Yes Lucie I see Maxine in abergavenny clinic she's there Tuesday and Fridays not sure about cardiff. I think I paid £55 for initial consultation as it was longer session and now pay £42.


----------



## Lucieloos

Hey everyone, I'm going to update my progress and scans etc on here as I've really struggled to find out much info about wfi so figure it might help someone in future but don't feel you have to reply.

I had my baseline scan this morning and it all went well. She said the lining looks nice and thin which is how they want it at this stage and ovaries look good. She gave me my prescription there and then which is short flare protocol again. I have done this once before privately and whilst I only had 3 eggs collected like most other times, 2 of the 3 fertilised and both made it to blast so I'm happy to give it another go. I start suprecur tonight which I will take everyday and 300iu Menopur from tomorrow which will be day 3. I have another scan next Tuesday which will be day 10 of my cycle but equivalent of day 9 as I normally start meds on day 2 and day 3. They think egg collection might be 2 weeks today but they will know more at next weeks scan. Just waiting for my big bag of meds from the pharmacy now. Eeekk.


----------



## K jade

Good luck lucy. 
hope your not waiting too long in pharmacy! xx


----------



## Lucieloos

All done was a 40 min wait so not too bad. First injection tonight!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lucieloos  - I think I paid the same as Gem  gave.  I went to both clinics depending  on when she was free and when I was having appointments at crgw.  I am lucky to work flexi and as work is half way half way to the cardiff clinic I had  moat appointments there, but had one or  two in Abergavenny. (I am in Newport  so going from home Abergavenny  is not that much  longer than cardiff.


----------



## pontsian

Hey Lucie Glad to hear the baseline scan went well and you can finally get started! Good luck with the suprecur, ive found them quite painful as the needle is thicker than i have used before. I have been injecting for a week now and my tummy is pretty sore and bruised so i am not looking forward to the next 3 weeks. I have not had many side effects, a bit nauseous and my boobs are really sensitive and they have grown! lol! silver linings and all that   

Just a quick question. How long did it take for the scan and do they show you how to mix the menopur? I also have my scan on Tuesday 9th at 9.45am, what time is yours?

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Lucieloos

Talking, thanks lovely, I got in touch with her today but she only works Thursday's in Cardiff and Abergavenny is too far for me to go on weekdays so I've emailed Jacky Brown who I've had before at crgw to see if she can fit me in for a few sessions.

Pont, OMG, my scan is at 9.30am on Tuesday so looks like I'm the one before you! Will have to give you a wave. Hopefully I won't be in floods of tears lol. The scan doesn't take long at all, a few minutes for the scan and then she got the prescription and told me the dosage etc. I have already used both suprecur and Menopur before so she didn't really go over it again very much but she had all the different meds in her drawer and would happily have spent time going through the process with me if I had needed it. I went off to the pharmacy then where there was a 40 minute wait. Altogether I was there about 1.5 hours.

Glad all is going well with your injections and you're not experiencing too many side effects.


----------



## pontsian

Lucie - LOL! what a coincidence, keep an eye out for a woman with brown shoulder length hair, average height with a slim guy a bit taller with very curly dark brown hair   Thanks for the info, i have never used menopur so i will ask the nurse to go through it with me.


----------



## Gem32

Quick question for you ladies.

I had my treatment planning appointment yesterday and collected all meds. I'm starting suprecur on Monday which is day 23 I checked with the nurse and questioned why it wasnt Saturday.  She said that just approximate three weeks after period. I've been given my scan dates which will work out fine for work one even on bank holiday Monday aiming for EC first week of April.  I had 7 follicles on natural cycle at my last scan will that mean I ll have 7 follicles after stimming?

Thanks ladies


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi Gem, they might have started you a little later on the suprecur so that the timing works out better for them especially with the bank holidays coming up. You will probably find some extra follicles will pop up when stimming.

I've managed to sort my acupuncture. Found a really lovely lady called Catherine Pearce she works from various locations including Whitchurch, Carhedral Rd, CRGW and Newport. She has been brilliant and booked me in for 2 evening appts next week and then 2 the week after and will also do a session on my transfer day even if it's on a weekend. Glad I managed to get that sorted as really want to throw everything I can at this one.


----------



## Gem32

Glad you found someone suitable Lucie. That's really good that she's willing to do weekend appointments. I'm going to start my sessions weekly from next week and then couple more before and after transfer. Every little helps as they say at least it will make us more relaxed.


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes definitely Gem, I had acupuncture a while back when I was trying to conceive. It was good but expensive. There are lots of studies that say it could help with implantation for IVF though and anything which will help relax me has to be good.


----------



## pontsian

Good luck with the acupuncture, not something I shall be doing as personally after a bad experience  a few years back! 
I think the drugs are really kicking in now as I am feeling all over the place & blubbed  all over my husband this morning which is not like me. Plus work have thrown me a right curve ball & I've been moved campuses mid term to work with a team I don't know & who don't want me there telling them what to do   this is not going to help my current moods at all. Plus my period hasn't started yet & the nurse told me the suprecur should trigger it within a week. Anyone else been in a similar situation and could give me a time frame? Cheers all


----------



## Lucieloos

Sorry to hear work is stressful at the moment pont that's all you need on top of everything else. I've just had a look back at my records when I was on a long downreg like you and my af did indeed arrive 7 days after starting the suprecur. How long have you been on suprecur now? I think it can vary a bit I have known others take around 10 days.


----------



## pontsian

hey Lucie, today is Day 9 for me and still a no show on AF. I rang the clinic earlier, just for some reassurance i guess, and the nurse i spoke to did indeed reassure me. She said a wait of up to 12 days is not unusual and given my AF is due in two days it should happen soon. I pointed out that it would probably coincide with my basline scan on Tuesday but she said that is not a problem. So i do feel a little better. But i didnt go into work today, i have a terrible nauseating headache which i cant shake and i just couldn't be doing with all the extra pressure at work. My possible move has been on the cards for about a year now and its just sods law that it is all happening at the same time and my head is all over the place


----------



## Lucieloos

That all sounds ok then pont. Like I say I know a couple of people who took a bit longer. Hope it turns up soon. Hope you have had a relaxing day at home and feel a little better now.

I'm off to crgw tomorrow morning to get my intralipid infusion eeekk another thing crossed off the list.


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi there, how is everyone doing?

Gem, what stage are you at now? Have you started stimms yet?

Pont, any sign of af?

Happy, any more news on the fet?

I had intralipids at crgw yesterday. They are meant to lower your immune system so your body doesn't see the embryo as a foreign body and attack it. My previous clinic said they could be worth a try and won't do any harm even if they don't help so that's all done. It's scan time next week. I have the first one on Tuesday and then probably one on Thursday. I'm going to try not to stress though. On previous cycles I would worry if there wasn't a decent number of follicles but lately even though I have had a good number of follicles I never seem to collect many eggs anyway so I've decided no point worrying what the scan outcome is so long as we can get a couple of good eggs then hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## Gem32

Hi all,

I'm starting downregging on Monday and have baseline scan on March 21st. Can anyone pay for the intralipids at crgw or do have to have cycled with them before?

From what I've been reading it's quality of eggs nor quantity so no point stressing but I know that's easier said than done.

Hope af has arrived Pontsian.  It's mad isn't it all the months we hope and pray for it to be late and then opposite when we need it to start earlier.


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes it's always the same with af never turns up when you want it to but when you don't want it there she is!

I haven't cycled with crgw before but my clinic were happy to give me a letter to give to crgw stating that they recommended intralipids for me and crgw were OK with that. I'm not sure if they will just do them on request but it could be worth ringing or emailing them to find out if you are interested as I have found them fairly flexible.


----------



## pontsian

Good luck with the intralipids lucie, i have never had them but its something i would consider. Sounds like you have the right idea with the positive thinking on egg numbers x 

Gem - good luck for Monday! x

As for me still no AF, flipping typical as you all say!! Goodness knows why it hasnt started, its actually late now on a normal cycle. I just hope it doesnt indicate another problem   but if it hasnt shown by tuesday i wont be able to start stimms at all which i will be very upset by   iam still praying it starts soon


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww pont that is so annoying! Really hope it turns up tomorrow. It's got to be soon surely.


----------



## Lucieloos

Any sign of af now pont? Hope I get to see you in the waiting room tomorrow and you don't need to delay your baseline x


----------



## pontsian

Its (finally!!) arrived!! Phew, typically it had to happen this morning when i started my new role at a different premises but at least it is here   Just hoping everything is straight forward at tomorrows scan and i can finally start stimms for real! so i guess i will see you in the morning Lucie  

How'd your injection go Gem? hope is all went well xx


----------



## Gem32

Fab news Pontsian.  Positive thoughts for your scan tomorrow keep us posted.

First injection was fine even though I chickened out and got the Mr to do it. Going to get him to do tomorrow as I have busy day in work and don't want to be stressed going in. Going to brave it from Wednesday


----------



## Lucieloos

Yay that's brilliant news pont you're finally off. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope it's all looking good. Will update you on mine on here afterwards. I don't have a good track record with these but hopefully there will be a few decent follicles there.

Gem, great you have got started too. Good luck with the injections, they are really easy to do when you get going.


----------



## pontsian

Thanks, it is a relief. Good luck with scan too Lucie, fingers crossed for decent numbers x

Gem, i was going to get my DH to do my injections too but he was more nervous than me so I've done them all. I have found them painful and my stomach is covered in bruises, my tip would be to really rotate sides every night as i didnt enough, good luck! x


----------



## Gem32

I've been told to do the suprecur in the mornings pont wish I could have done them in the evenings as I'm always in a rush in the mornings. Yes I'm planning on rotating sides


----------



## Lucieloos

Pont, how did your scan go? I wasn't sure which one you were as they were running really late and so all the appt times were mixed up! I was so late for work! 

Anyway my scan wasn't all that great but I've got used to it now. My left ovary hasn't really responded at all which is a first and a bit annoying. There are 3 follicles but they are tiny so no good. I have 5 follicles on my right side. 3 of them are a really good size and good to go and the other 2 are a bit smaller and 50/50 whether they will get anything from them. So I'm back to what I normally get which is 3 collected, 2 mature probably. I'm tired of stressing about things now though so I'm not going to do it. I realise how lucky I am to have these free rounds on the NHS and we have our back up out in Czech so it is what it is and if it doesn't work we will carry on with the Czech plan until the next NHS comes up. They have brought my egg collection forward based on my follicle sizes so I am triggering tomorrow and hav collection on Friday eeek!!


----------



## pontsian

Hey Lucie, i was the lady with the big green coat on with brown trousers, brown knee highs and a cream knit cardigan. I felt really sick with nerves and had a bad belly ache so i must confess I wasn't paying a huge amount of attention to people around me! Was your DH with you? I did see a couple opposite us, blonde bobbed hair /shoulder length hair, in the corner, was that you? I am sorry to hear you  didnt get the best numbers but its sounds good that you are being positive. Good luck triggering and with collection, fingers crossed you get at least 2 mature x 

Like i said i was so nervous and stressing over it but everything was fine. I went in for my scan and DH sat outside, the Dr was not very chatty at all and seemed to spend ages pressing and moving the scanner around which was uncomfortable. After about 10 mins she asked me to sit back in the waiting room and I thought this meant bad news and cysts had appeared or they couldn't find my left ovary again as it has a habit of wandering as its no longer attached to a tube. But then we were called back in and the nurse just presented us with syringes and talked us through mixing the menopur which i start tonight alongside the suprecur. I asked the nurse if everything was fine with the scan and she just yes no problems, she said they had spotted a tiny cyst on one ovary and weren't concerned by it, she never said which ovary though. So i start proper stimms tonight, i have to use 4 vials of menopur a night - is that a high dose?? - then booked in for first follicle scan on the 16th and the 2nd on the 18th and then, depending on the results, a date will set for trigger and collection. I just feel soooo anxious because of what happened last time and how devastated i was by not getting any eggs at collection. I am just praying different drugs means different outcome


----------



## happylass14

Hi Ladies. Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. Lucie glad to hear things are prigressing for you and that EC is so soon. Will have everything crossed for you. I think you have the right attitude in that we can only work with what we have. It's pointless stressing about what could be. Plus you have the reassurance of your stash of embies in Czech. Will be keeping everything crossed for you. Let us know how you get on. 
Pont I always get really nervous when I go in for my first scan at the start of a cycle! Glad all looked fine for you. Was it the lady with the headscarf who scanned you? (I think her name is Amal?). If so don't worry as she is just the sonographer and never says much about what's going on. In fact they never tell you a great deal there at all. Even if you ask they are quite vague! 4 vials of Menopur is a fairly high dose - the highest is 6. Hope all goes well with the start of stimms tonight. 
I too was at WFI today for my follow up. But I wasn't there until 12ish. They mostly run very late. I only just made it back to work and I'd allowed 2 hours! We decided I'd do my first FET next cycle, which means transfer mid-April. She's happy to throw everything at this so I'm getting a scratch plus Clexane and Pred. I also asked about getting the intralipids at CRGW and she said it's not something they particularly advise as there's no proof it works but she's happy for me to do it, if that's what I want. I'm not sure if the timing will work out though as I'm away the first week in April.


----------



## Lucieloos

Ahhh pont, yes I thought that might have been you as I remember you saying you were going with your DH. Yes we were the ones sat opposite you!! Glad to hear everything went ok with your scan and you can now start stimming. Like happy said 300iu is fairly high, it's the same amount I have been on. You will be fine though and you should get lots of follicles on that dose if you have pcos. I have found every cycle has had a different outcome for me. I know it's easier said than done but one thing I've learnt through all this is try not to stress as you really can't predict what will happen with this whole process. You may think one thing and something else will happen but just take things one day at a time. You've got through another scan today and now you're moving onto your stimms which is great. Next week 2 more scans to get through. That's how I try to think of it now rather than worrying about the whole thing and the outcome and it has worked so far.

Happy, yes it was Amal who did the scans today. I've had her once before as well and she never says much but DH was impressed with how thorough she was with the follicle scan as he feels like sometimes at crgw they don't always have a good look around. DH wasn't very happy with how late they were running this morning. He had to leave straight after the scan as his work isn't that flexible so I waited to see the nurse on my own. He will take a day off on Friday for egg collection so at least that's all the appointments done for a bit apart from transfer of course. That's brilliant they are giving you scratch, pred and clexane. I am also self medicating with pred and clexane this time. I didn't think after one failed transfer they would be open to giving it to me. Really hope it all works out for you in April. Brilliant that you can try all the new stuff.


----------



## pontsian

Hi Happy, yes it was Amal, i normally ask a load of questions when they are scanning but she was determined not to talk so i shut up after my first question went unanswered! Sounds like you have a very comprehensive plan in place, good luck with everything xx

Lucie - LOL - i did wonder of it was you! Thanks for the reassuring words, i just hope i even make it to egg collection and they manage to get some out  

My first lot of Menopur tonight was a right faff! DH was here to help and i tried to snap the lid of the water vial (the nurse made it look so easy!) and i couldnt so DH tried and the vial shattered! Luckily cos i am on a high dose the nurse had explained earlier that I will have plenty of spare vials of water, so we tried again and it was ok. Then I struggled to get the needle on the syringe so DH stepped in again and managed to cut his finger then i am so cack handed trying to suck up all the liquid that took about 15 minutes cos the liquid kept squirting back inside the vial because of the suction! The actual injection was fine but i have developed a very sickly headache that i hope will wear off soon. One day down 10 to go (minimum!) and hopefully i will improve xx


----------



## happylass14

Pont glad you got through your first jab of Menopur. It is indeed a right faff. The last time I used it I was on 6 vials and it was an absolute nightmare. I find the needles WFI give much more tricky to work with than the ones I used with CRGW. Plus at CRGW I was given one multidose vial of 1200iu which meant one lot of mixing and it would last me just over 3 days. Sooooo much easier. 
Lucie I've lost count of the times I've been late back to work after appointments at WFI. I'm a teacher so it's a massive inconvenience if I get held up. It's even worse if you have to wait at pharmacy. Luckily today we put our prescription in and we can get it when I go for my scratch. DH had to ditch me there once too to go back to work. I then had to get the bus in to town and a train home. Nightmare!!


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes it's not good happy. They gave me my prescription for trigger afterwards but I couldn't wait the 40 mins in the pharmacy as well so luckily my mum kindly went down for me this afternoon. 

Pont the water vials are a little tricky until you get used to them. Have you got some vial snappers in the bag with your meds? There was a little plastic bag of them in with mine.


----------



## Lucieloos

The clinic have rung and I'm to trigger at 9pm tonight but also take all my usual drugs at the same time as well which is different to how I've done it before. I'm first on the list for egg collection on Friday morning at 9am. Praying there will be something there!


----------



## pontsian

Lucie - eeekk! good luck with trigger! I guess they asked you to stimm one extra time to give your body a last push. I am sure you'll get a few good eggs and remember it really only does take one  
And i checked my bag and sadly no little snappy things for the vials so i guess i just need to be careful snapping them. 

Happy- that does sound an easier way of doing the Menopur, i wish WFI had given me something like that! 

So I went back to my old campus today and have been asked to stay there till at least the of week to discover that 3 close colleagues and a number of students have been diagnosed with shingles and chicken pox! Great! I have been googling whether it is OK for me to be there and nothing concrete has turned up so i tried ringing the clinic and it just kept going through to voice mail. I mentioned my concern to my boss who knows my situation and she told me to "man up"!! charming!! I have had chicken pox as a child so I'll probably be fine but its just typical that an outbreak occurs now!


----------



## Lucieloos

Pont, oh no hopefully you will be fine if you've had chicken pox already. If you are concerned though leave a voice mail at the clinic and they will get back to you as soon as they can. 

I'm glad I am doing the extra stimms today. I don't know how much it will help but happy to try anything.

I'm just waiting outside for my first acupuncture session. Arrived a little early so killing some time. It's been a long old day so hoping for a bit of relaxation. I think I will probably fall asleep in there!


----------



## happylass14

Lucie great news that things are moving so quickly for you. I too did the Gonal/Cetrotide a few hours before trigger. I've never really seen the point. Especially with the Cetrotide as that's just to prevent OV?  With CRGW they just told me to use up what Menopur I had left which I think was hardly anything. 
Pont I'm sure I have a load of the snappy things for Menopur here somewhere. They're no good to me so I could send them to you if you're struggling? Or arrange to drop them to you somewhere? I'm in Pontypridd but travel up to Merthyr every day. Hope you manage to avoid the pox! I've been struck down with the lurgy and I'm on antibiotics so just as well I'm not doing the FET this month!


----------



## K jade

I'm so glad I haven't been the only one who finds those menopour vials tricky! I get DP to do my injection i'm far too squeamish 

I've been reading through this thread and I must confess I don't bring my DP to any of my appointment s, there is no actual need for him to be there as we are using DS, and I would feel a bit weird him being in the room while I'm poked and proded, but now I'm starting  to wander if I'm the weird one!!! 
Or is it just a case of everyone's different? 
I'm half wandering if the clinic think we've split up or something!


----------



## Lucieloos

Happy, I don't know I kind of feel better having something to stop ovulation on trigger day. I have a problem with large follicles disappearing and empty follicles and feel more comfortable knowing that I won't ovulate the day before egg collection. I've spoken to some others who say it's the norm at their clinics.

Kjade, initially when I first started IVF I went to the scans on my own and I still do if it's something minor like baseline but I feel like I need DH there for moral support now on the follicle scans as we've had some really nasty surprises on a lot of them. We've had to cancel one cycle and I went to that scan on my own (with my mum in the waiting room) and I was devastated. DH was there for our first embryo transfer and that's a lot more revealing with legs akimbo in the stirrups so he's kind of seen it all now and we just get on with it. It's all down to the inidividual though. I think if I was getting 20 follicles on each scan it wouldn't phase me to go to them on my own.


----------



## happylass14

Kjade the main reason I take my DH is so that he can drive me there and drop me off so I don't have the stress of trying to find a parking space then rushing to clinic.  It's always so manic when I go. He does come in with me and wasn't too keen at first but he's used to it now!


----------



## K jade

aw thanks for your replies girls that has put my mind at rest

happylass tell me about it, im often up there due to work and parking is terrible. 
i tend to go in the large multistory, theres usually something in there even if you have to go a few floors up

im due to go again in a week and a half. however this treatement cycle will fall over easter
im hoping it wont cause problems.....


----------



## Lucieloos

Parking is definitely terrible there! It's so awkward queuing to get in and out of that multi storey!

Well this is it, I have my egg collection first thing in the morning eekkk. Not expecting a lot at all but would be amazing if they manage to get a couple of good eggs. Will update when I can tomorrow and let you all know what we got and what the procedure is like.


----------



## Gem32

Good luck for tomorrow Lucie keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks gem, hope all is good with you and injections going ok.


----------



## pontsian

Happy - thanks for the offer but i'll be fine snapping them off I think, i managed OK tonight so i am improving! x

Lucie - wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow! I look forward to hearing about your fab numbers and how the whole process works on the NHS x

KJade - I just wish it was all mixed and just a case of injecting, all those awkward little vials are so faffy! I am improving though and tonight it only took me about 15 minutes to mix everything and inject!  

On the subject of DH's attending appointments i have persuaded mine to attend all them apart from one where he couldnt get time off. I find i really do need the moral support plus the fact they are always running late and like you guys said the parking is such a pain it would stress me out further on my own! Luckily for me my work place and DH's are letting us have a whole paid day for every appointment so we have taken full advantage of their surprising generosity! 
I believe I have avoided the lurgy and as of Monday i will working elsewhere anyway. I told my classes today i was leaving and there was the usual hysterics from teenage girls and loud whispers of having to "do something" tomorrow on my last day. Just i hope i don't embarrass myself because i am feeling pretty hormonal at the moment!


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww pont glad you have managed to avoid the lurgy! That's amazing that your employer gives you a full days leave for every appt. I need to get a job with you! Thanks for the good luck. One thing I know is that there isn't going to be great numbers but to be honest I would be happy with anything right now. I just want to be able to have a transfer and a chance. Keep you posted.


----------



## K jade

good luck lucie 

hope all goes well, keep us posted


----------



## Lucieloos

Hey everyone, I'm out and in recovery now. It has all been completely fine. The doctors and nurses are all amazing and so friendly and reassuring. I'm not in any pain at all. I don't remember anything about the procedure so I think I was asleep throughout which is great. Anyhow we got 3 eggs which is the same as my last few cycles. Both myself, DH and the doctor are all pleased with this number. So we just need to hope that at least 2 are mature and have fertilised when they call us tomorrow and we will be happy enough and can hopefully have a day 3 transfer. They just told us we can go home now. DH has collected my progesterone for me to start today so all good. If you have any questions or there's anything you want to know about the procedure then feel free to ask away.


----------



## pontsian

Glad to hear it went well Lucie and 3 eggs is good and as you say what you expected and it must be reassuring to hear that the doctor is pleased with this. Hopefully at least two will be mature but how come you are going for a 3 day transfer? Was this recommended and how many do you hope to have transferred back? I do have a couple of q's if you dont mind?! 
Are all EC done in the morning?
Did your DH wait for you and if so roughly how long?
Is the whole procedure carried out in one of their rooms i.e. take you in, knock you out then you come round and leave all from the same room or is a different rooms like Brno?
They will call you with news on the embies tomorrow then and you ringing? 
Do you wear an NHS gown? 
Do i have to remove any nail varnish?
Thanks Lucie


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes the doctor was pleased as based on the number of follicles it was the maximum number I was going to be able to collect so he was glad we got them all. Obviously for most people it's a stupidly low number but I've got used to it and was pleased that we were able to get all 3. Nothing goes smoothly though and now for the first time ever my lining is too thin. On every other cycle when I haven't been wanting a transfer its been 9-10mm which is perfect but today it's only 5.5mm which is way too thin! They have given me estrogen tablets to take and I have to go and have it measured on Monday to see if it's thickened up. If it hasn't we will have to freeze and have a frozen transfer the following month which is a little annoying!

I'm going for a day 3 transfer as if there are only 2 left on day 3 there's no benefit in keeping them going until day 5. They normally only do this if there are lots of embryos on day 3 and they can't decide which is the best so they see which ones make it to day 5. It's what most clinics do. If we have a day 3 transfer I would transfer 2 but if it was a day 5 transfer I would only do 1.

Yes all ECs are done in the morning, I was first on the list which is 9am.

DH came with me as obviously he had to do his bit. They took him off before I went into EC and then he was there again by the time I got back. I had to stay for an hour or two afterwards so they could check I was ok and DH stayed with me. We were there around 3 hours in total. You have to have someone to accompany you home and you aren't insured to drive for 24 hours afterwards.

The procedure is done in different rooms like Brno. So they will take you and DH into a little cubicle with a bed and a curtain around for you to get changed and you sit around and wait for a bit and the nurse will come and chat to you and get you to complete some forms and then the anaesthetist will come and chat to you and explain what he does then he takes you off to another little room and puts the canula in your hand and then you go off to the theatre and they do the business and then take you back to your cubicle again so much like Brno. The staff there are all so lovely though and really reassuring.

You need to take your own nightie with you so no NHS gowns. You have to remove all nail varnish beforehand and also don't use any scented products like shower gel, perfume, aftershave etc  on the morning of collection. No make up either. 

They will call me sometime tomorrow morning with news on how the fertilisation has gone and they will discuss when they think is best for transfer.

Anything else you want to know then just let me know


----------



## Gem32

Glad all went to plan Lucie. Pontsian thanks for asking the questions that have been going round my head too. Lucie can you wear deodorant on the day? I'm dreading the no make up part I'm going to look scary as hell. I've just returned home from lovely relaxing acupuncture session. She recommended taking 5 days off work after ET to give embryos better chance to embed is anyone else doing this?


----------



## Lucieloos

Hey gem, no deodorant or anything smelly. Just take it with you for after. I have all next week of work but that's really just to make timing and things easier. After my first transfer last year I took a week off and drove myself insane it would probably have been less stressful to go to work than sitting around on my own all week.


----------



## Gem32

That's exactly what I'm thinking i'll drive myself mad with all the knicker watching and googling every symptom lol


----------



## Lucieloos

The embryologist rang this morning and out of the 3 eggs collected 2 were mature and both have fertilised normally! It's amazing how consistent my cycles are as this is the 4th time we have had exact same numbers. He is going to call again Monday morning and let me know if they want to do a day 3 or day 5 transfer. I don't know why they are thinking about day 5 if there are only two unless maybe they are going to be funny about transferring 2 on day 3. Anyway the major problem at the moment is my lining and if that doesn't thicken up there will be no transfer anyway so thinking thick!! Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## pontsian

Lucie - thank you so much for answering all my questions, i really appreciate it. I didnt know about the not driving afterwards so I guess work will have to do without me again. I have just been out shopping and picked up a new nightie  
That's great news that 2 are mature and fertilised normally, must be a big relief, fingers crossed the call on Monday comes with positive news too and your lining thickens enough. How frustrating that the one time you need it thick its thin, i am sure i read/was told once that eating brazil nuts can also help thicken things up! Good luck! x

I've been injecting Menopur since Tuesday now and I am definitely feeling some side effects. I have been having dull aches down there, headaches and my moods are all over the place, one minute i am really positive then I am in tears or having a melt down   
I think most of it is to do with work which is massively stressing me out, i am extremely tempted to get signed off for the next two weeks because that will take me to Easter and then I'll be off for 2 weeks anyway but that doesn't sit right with me


----------



## Lucieloos

Sorry work is stressing you out pont. I would do whatever it takes to relax you a bit. Now is not the time for extra stress in your life as well as the IVF as the extra cortisol your body produces can upset the balance of things.

I have some selenium tablets which I have been taking. I think is the same stuff that's in Brazil nuts and pineapple juice so saves me having to have those. I have bought pomegranate juice and raspberry tea which are meant to help. I'm a bit worried though that even if it does thicken now it wasn't where it should have been st egg collection so maybe the timing or whatever is out now but who knows think I'm going to just have to wait and see what happens on Monday.


----------



## K jade

Lucie sounds great, fingers firmly crossed for u 

I've just realised that one of my scans will fall on easter Monday- providing Af arrives as planned
I'm starting to panic this will cause problems or even  them to say I have to wait till next month... 
Is anyone else's cycle going over the easter break?


----------



## Gem32

Kjade I've got a scan booked for easter monday at 9.15.  I phoned to check and the neath clinic is open good Friday,  Saturday and easter monday. I would have thought cardiff would be open the same.


----------



## K jade

Thanks gem that's reassured me
I'm just panicking as when I called to tell them my BFN they seemed a little vauge
Firstly telling me that I couldn't cycle again for 2 months then saying no that was wrong it was only 1 month wait 
Then I asked well do I call in again 1st of day next cycle, I and they said yes, and if they can fit me in they will 
I'm a bit concerned about the IF bit
As what if they can't.... 
Sort of feel I need more commitment.. 
It's IUI I'm doing at this stage not IVF so perhaps less of a priority


----------



## pontsian

Hey Lucie - how are things looking today? Was the consultant able to tell you if its a 3 or 5 day transfer and hows the lining going? Hope you are well x

KJade - sorry to hear that they are being vague with their responses, have you had more information today? I am cycling over the easter break, i have my 2 follicle scans this week (wednesday and friday) and on Friday they will let me know dates for EC and transfer. When I asked about the possible clash with the easter weekend the nurse said not a problem as they have a skeleton staff on and if its more than they can deal with I would be transferred to Neath. x 

AFM I am doing OK, had a bit of a wobble this morning and I am defo having lots of period like pains which i'm hoping means that something is happening down there!


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi pont, well I am officially pupo! We had the call this morning which was a little disappointing really. We had one 8 cell embryo which is exactly where it's meant to be on day 3 but the other one hadn't done so well and was only a 2 cell so way behind and basically stopped growing. They asked me to go in for transfer this afternoon and said they would check the lining beforehand. That had thickened up quite nice and in 3 days had gone from 5mm to 7.5mm. They said they look for at least 7mm so they were happy with that. I was hoping for over 8mm as I had read that was optimal but they said because I'm having a day 3 transfer implantation won't be for another 2-3 days yet so they are keeping me on the estrogen tablets and have said it will continue to grow so even if it only grows 0.5 - 1mm in the next couple of days I would be happy with that. I am disappointed that we only had the one to transfer, well we actually put them both back but the 2 cell has no chance really. They gave me a one in three chance of success so it's stacked against us but it helps in a way as I have no expectations for this to work so not putting any pressure on myself but at least it's a chance and a nice bonus round for us in addition to what we have in Czech. 

Period type pains sound good for you, it's nice to know there is some activity going on in there. Good luck for your first scan on Wednesday x

Kjade, I would just ring up on the first day of af and say you've been told you will be starting this cycle and when do they want you to come in. I'm sure it will all be ok.


----------



## pontsian

Congrats on being PUPO Lucie!!   I can imagine that it was disappointing to hear but this could be the one because it has been so different from all the other times. Wishing you lots of luck and rest for the next 2ww! take care! xx


----------



## Gem32

Congrats on being PUPO, wishing you a speedy two week wait Lucie. You have the right attitude anyway by not putting any pressure on yourself.

Pont how's the stimming going? Good luck for your scan keep us posted.

I've got my baseline scan a week today, expecting af tomorrow.  Feeling ok on the suprecur apart from the sore boobs (ouch).


----------



## pontsian

Hey gem, stimming  is going fine thanks. I've got better at mixing but it's still a faff. My dh  can't attend my scan tomorrow cos of work commitments so I'm feeling pretty  nervous, just hoping my body has responded & there are some follicles growing  how are you doing? I had really sore boobs too on suprecur to start with but they are much better now after 3 weeks on the stuff! 

Hope you are well lucie xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks Gem, glad all is going well for you and keep us posted on the baseline next week.

Pont, wishing you lots and lots of luck for your scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. Hope you have lots of nice follies.

Nothing much happening with me now. I have the week off work which is nice so just relaxing and taking it easy. Really hope my little embie is gett snuggled in and ready to turn into a blast tomorrow.


----------



## Lucieloos

How did your scan go pont? Been thinking of you this morning x


----------



## pontsian

Hey lucie the scan didn't go great to be honest. They found only 5 on my right which are less than 10mm and she struggled to find my left ovary. She thinks she saw 1 under 10mm on left maybe more so only 6 in total and tiny. She said the sizes were smaller than hoped but tried to reassure me that cycle would still go ahead because they only cancel with 3 or less follies. I saw the nurse afterwards who said same thing, I'm  back for next scan at 11 on Friday & the nurse said things could all change  & it's likely I'll be asked to up dose  & stimulate a bit longer. I am disappointed but to be fair this is exactly what happened with my last cycle in brno so I am desperately trying to remain positive x


----------



## Lucieloos

Ahh pont don't be too disheartened. I also only had 5 on my right and 3 tiny ones on my left that were too small to be counted really. If she couldn't see your left ovary properly you may have 1 or 2 more on there. Were they much under 10mm or did she not say? I know how hard it is getting information from them! The good thing is yours sounds as though they are all a similar size which is just what you want rather than some of them growing ahead so hopefully they will continue to grow nice and evenly and you might just need to stimm for a bit longer. Things can change quickly so hopefully there will be a nice bit more growth by Friday. Just take one day at a time x


----------



## pontsian

Thanks for your kinds words Lucie. She didnt say what size they were just that they were under 10mm and to carry on stimming. I only have two doses of menopur left and the nurse said i would be given another script for more on Fridays appointment. I have looked back to my last treatment and i had 9 follicles in total, 5 on the right and 4 on the left all under 10mm and all 5-8mm in size so my response has been pretty similar, i would just have liked them to be bigger. Hopefully the left ovary will start to respond or is hiding a few more that might be viable. As you quite rightly say, take one day at a time its pointless to stress as i can't change anything. Work have once again given me a day off so I had a bit of retail therapy and a coffee in Sainsburys on the way home which has helped to settle me xx


----------



## K jade

thanks for all your advice all about the easter break ladies, 
its put my mind at rest.  

pont, sorry scan left you feeling dissapointed i dont have many words of wisdom as not done an IVF cycle yet,  but as they say  it only takes 1!! 
a coffee and retail therapy sounds like a very good idea indeed! always gotta be good to ourselves on this journey xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Retail therapy sounds great pont! I have just been to buy a couple of bits for our summer holiday and I've got home and realised when looking at my receipt she hadn't put through a pair of cropped jeans for £25 so that was a nice little treat! Wishing you lots of luck for Friday. Get a hot water bottle on your tummy and try and give those follicles a boost! Im hoping the saying of it only takes one is true!


----------



## happylass14

Just popping in quickly to say congrats on being PUPO Lucie. Everything crossed for you. 
Pont I'm sorry that you were left a bit disappointed wth your scan. I never have a great deal happening on the first one but things always seem to pick up from there. Everything crossed for lots of lovely follie growth. 
We are being inspected in work this week so I'm literally working from morning til night. Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks happy, a little disappointed we only had the one to transfer on day 3 but if it sticks I will be over the moon. Hope Friday comes quickly for you and you can have a relaxing weekend. When do you begin your fet? Sorry I have forgotten. I have been really impressed with the NHS treatment. I had the larger foreign man for my egg collection and then dr Zack (I think) who somebody mentioned before did my transfer. They were all so lovely and seemed really genuinely concerned for us on transfer day and wanted it to work so much for us. We had a long chat with the senior embryologist who couldn't have been more helpful so thumbs up from me!


----------



## Gem32

Sorry you were disappointed with your scan Pont but don't lose hope there's still plenty for time for them to up meds and for your follies to grow.

I'm having the af from hell painful and heavy but taking that as good sign that my lining will be nice and thin for scan monday.


----------



## Lucieloos

Gem hope your af has eased up a bit and your baseline scan goes well on Monday.

Pont, wishing you lots and lots of luck for your scan tomorrow.

I'm 3dp3dt today which is around the time implantation should be happening. The last couple of days I've had a tender, crampy stomach which I put down to being prodded around during the transfer procedure as too early for implantation but today I have absolutely nothing. No cramping, tiredness or anything. Even my boobs are feeling less sore even though I'm still on loads of progesterone so I don't think it seems like a great sign!


----------



## pontsian

Hey Ladies 

Thanks for your encouraging words.
I like the sound of your shopping trip Lucie!  
Gem - hope your AF has eased up a bit, was bad too  on the suprecur but as you say should lead to a nice thin lining for Mondays scan. xx
Happy - hope things are getting less hectic for you at work and you can take it easy xx

Lucie - you never know though! My cousin is currently 9 weeks pregnant after IVF and has not had a single symptom the whole time. Everyone of us will have different signs so until test day I wouldn't rule anything out. Take it easy and I look forward to hearing your good news soon  

AFM I am trying to be positive, I can't see how anything would have really changed in just 2 days but we'll see. I think they will defo ask me to stimm for longer and collection won't take place till nearer the end of next week rather than the beginning like i first thought. I shall update you all tomorrow afternoon after my 11am scan xx


----------



## happylass14

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Pont. You'd be surprised how much things can change. How long have you been stimming? 
Lucie I start taking Progynova on day 1 of my next cycle  in preparation for the FET. That should be in about a weeks time.  They've pencilled me in for a scan on April 11th and all being well ET will be that week. Hopefully I'll be nice and relaxed as we'll have just come back from a week in Portugal! I'm also having a scratch this Monday in preparation. I was planning on getting intralipids at CRGW but I'm not sure it'll fit in with us being away. I must ring them tomorrow.  Dr D'Angelo has done both my ECs and ETs at WFI. The only time I've ever seen another doctor was the follow up after my first cycle failed. I always find clinic a bit chaotic as they are rushed off their feet but I agree that everyone is lovely and the care I've had upstairs for EC/ET has been amazing.


----------



## Lucieloos

Happy, that sounds ideal with the trip to Portugal just before your fet hopefully you will be super relaxed! I hope you can manage to fit the intralipids in as well as I think they are well worth a try. I don't think I've had Dr D'Angelo for anything yet. I have to agree that the clinic downstairs is pretty chaotic and often running late but they couldn't be nicer once you get upstairs.

Pont, hope everything has gone on for you this morning, been thinking of you xx


----------



## pontsian

Today's appointment was dreadful & this cycle has been cancelled. I am devastated. There had been no change since Wednesdays scan. I didn't see a doctor just the nurse who said she was surprised by my lack of response & explained it probably due to the endo  & frozen pelvis. A letter is going to be sent inviting me to see the doctor to discuss what's happened and where to go from here.  The nurse said I could be offered short protocol on gonal f but be prepared for them to be unwilling to offer any ivf due to my medical history. Devastated. She mentioned donor egg ivf but they don't offer it so I wouldn't have a clue what to do. I am not in a good place right now & all of this has come as a terrible shock


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh pont I'm so so sorry! I can imagine how you must feel. I also cancelled a cycle and was devastated but you have all these other things on top. Go home and give yourself time to be upset and to feel sad. Cry and get it all out. I didn't realise you had endo as well. Is this something they could look to remove? Have you had a laparoscopy? This is something that could be done on the nhs or even at reprofit quite cheaply if you didn't want to wait that long. I know it seems like the end of the world now but there are always options and things to try. Take a few days and then come up with a plan I've always found that helps. I know donor isn't probably what you want or hoped for but so many people have success with it at reprofit so if need be and it comes to it you could look to do that there, it is so easy and straight forward. I have donor in the back of my mind all the time if things don't work out the way I want them to. There is always a way but I would say first things first see if you can get anything done with the endo. Big hugs to you honey


----------



## K jade

Oh pont im so dreadfully sorry. i wish i had some words of advice
you do need to see a doctor there though, 
i dont really understand why they wouldnt offer any IVF due to your medical history.. medical history of what.. fertility problems
the Dr will hopefully be  helpful and suggest a different protocol, one thatcs right for you
sending you


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh kjade so sorry to hear about your cycle too that's really bad because of staffing levels! We were almost considering doing it over Easter so glad we went before now. Hope your next af is on time and you can get started quickly after that xx


----------



## Gem32

So sorry to hear your news Pont. As Lucie has said take time to have good cry and get over the emotional shock, then look to get appointment with doctor to find out what your options are. Don't give up hope.

Big hugs and take care x

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled too Jade. Hope they give you a start date soon.


----------



## pontsian

Hey thanks ladies, i was diagnosed with severe endo 3 years ago after I had a lap because of excruciating pain (i was passing out and vomiting on a regular basis and became extremely anaemic). I then waited 9 months (apparently this was me being "fast tracked") for surgery   to remove my left tube and as much endo as possible. I had it everywhere apparently and this has left me with a lot of scarring and a frozen pelvis. My consultant then referred me to WFI  and I have waited 18 months to get here only it would appear to be told that the endo has returned and is affecting the IVF working. I really dont know where to go from here, i am finding the whole process extremely stressful and upsetting. My DH is trying to be supportive and my parents are travelling from Essex next week to stay for a few nights but i just feel over whelmed and want to hide away and not face anything


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww hun, it must be very difficult. I think that's the thing with endo though it does grow back and you need to have it treated fairly regularly if you are looking to conceive. I've read of others who have gone onto have one baby say they will then have their endo treated again before starting IVF for another baby. You will get there I'm sure. Get the appointment with the doctor and see what they can offer you in way of treatment for the endo on the NHS. If it's too long then look into private options in this country and in Czech as I know it's so much cheaper there.


----------



## happylass14

Oh Pont I'm so very sorry my lovely. I too had a cycle cancelled at WFI after 10 days of stimms and its devastating, especially  after thinking you're well on your way. I'm afraid I know very little about endo. Is there a board on here or over on MN? 
Jade I'm sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled too. I find the delays and waiting around the hardest part of this nightmare. 
Talking about WFI being chaotic, they were meant to ring me today to confirm a time for my scratch on Monday. I'd been told it'd probably be about 12 but I'd hear for definite today. I hadn't heard from them by 3pm so I rang them and they finally got back to me at 3:45 to say I need to be in at 9. I'd already told work that I'd probably need to cover from 11:15 and the lady who sorts the supply already left so I won't be able to let them know about the change of plan until Monday. So bloody annoying. I don't think they realise that we all have jobs!!


----------



## Lucieloos

They are ridiculous sometimes aren't they happy. I swear they think we just sit around waiting for their call and don't have anything else to do. Good luck with the scratch on Monday. Take some painkillers beforehand!


----------



## happylass14

Thanks Lucie. I've had it done once before at CRGW and it was fine. Although the nurse there scared the hell out of me by telling me it was really, really going to hurt and she'd had some ladies screaming and even jumping off the bed. Very reassuring!!


----------



## Lucieloos

Haha that was probably me at crgw! She gave me that horror story as well. The scratch itself was uncomfortable but that when she tried to pull the clamp off it was still on and I pulled back the other way as it hurt which made it much worse and I was in agony and actually did scream out   It's put me off it since!


----------



## K jade

Pont I hope u are feeling somewhat better today, and that they won't make u wait too longto see the doctor 
This journey is so tough isn't it, especially when a setback like this happens 
I agree with lucie if WFI can't help Czech Republic seem to have the best clinics from what I read. Forward thinking and reasonably priced 
Be kind to yourself today 

Happy good luck for scratch 
Xx


----------



## happylass14

Lucie can I just quickly ask about the scratch at CRGW? Was it you that told me it needs to be done 10 days before? I emailed about it a while back and Lyndon replied saying to ring up in good time before to ensure they could fit me in. I rang Friday and the nurse said they wouldn't book me in yet as I haven't actually started taking the drugs and they'd probably do it after my scan on April 11th. But all being well at that scan ET will be within a few days. Won't that be too late? I'm thinking of calling CRGW back tomorrow in the hope I get to speak to someone else!!


----------



## happylass14

Sorry I didn't mean scratch. I meant intralipids. Scratch is tomorrow!


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi Happy, yes you want the intralipids done at least 7-10 days before transfer. I had a bit of trouble with them at crgw as well. The person I spoke to didn't seem to understand they had to be done at a particular time and was offering me all sorts of random dates. I just said no that's not going to be any good for me as my clinic have told me I really need them done within this date range. She went back off then and spoke to Amanda and came back with a better option for me. It did seem limited to Friday's though. I would definitely call them back and just say you've spoken to your consultant and that they have advise it needs to be between whatever your dates are. Generally it's 7-14 days before transfer so that gives a little flexibility. Failing that I also booked an appt at cherish in Birmingham. They were very flexible and did weekend appointments but obviously a bit of a trek and more expensive so I was glad I could work something out with crgw. Let me know how you get on as if this go doesn't work for me I will probably have to be heading back there for more soon!

Pont, hope you are ok if you are reading this


----------



## pontsian

Jade - sorry to see that you cycle was cancelled, that really is crap. Did they give you an alternative date to start?

Happy - good luck with the scratch tomorrow and hopefully they will be able to sort out your intralipids.

AFM i am OK, i am owed some time off work so DH and I are going away for 2 nights tomorrow to Pembrokeshire just to have a break from everything. Then my parents arrive Easter weekend for a few nights and I'll be on Easter break for 2 weeks so in total i have 3 weeks off work to get my act together. I am just hoping i don't have to wait long for the appointment with the doctor. I think if i haven't heard anything by end of next week i shall ring and bug them. I honestly think they will say go back to the consultant i was under for endo treatment and look to get it sorted again as it could be that preventing the IVF from working. The problem with the NHS, as i am sure you've all experienced, is the ridiculous waiting times for everything. I may seriously have to consider going private, if i can afford it and i would only really consider more surgery if it did mean i had a fighting chance at IVF. For now though i am just going to (try!) walk away from all the "what ifs" in my head and wait till the appointment with the doc xx


----------



## pontsian

Lucie - forgot to ask, how are you feeling? Hope your 2 WW is going ok and you are taking it easy xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi pont, nice to hear from you. That will be lovely to get away with DH for a couple of nights and have a change of scenery. Definitely keep on to wfi about your next appt as you're right they can tend to drag their feet with these things. Keep in touch and let us know how it's going. 

I'm feeling ok, the usual twinges, hot flushes etc from being on progesterone. I have no idea what's going on in there but not too hopeful. May just go back to Czech straight away if it doesn't work and have a frostie put in. Time is going slower now it's getting nearer to test day. I don't know when to test really. I will be the equivalent of 10dpo tomorrow which is my last day off work but think that maybe a little early. Then I am in work until Friday. Ideally I think I would test Wednesday but not sure I would want to go into work Thursday if it's a bfn xx


----------



## K jade

Pontisian myself and dh took a trip to Pembrokeshire for 3 nights after my first BFN it is such a beautiful healing place, really helped clear my head. 
I know that the 'limbo' place your in at the moment with regards to waiting on your appointment /endo specialist really is the worst. as all you want to do is push ahead with IVF and setbacks like these are so blxxdy hard
If NHS can't help quickly then it may be worth posting on the endo section to see if any ladies can recommend any top endo specialists 

Lucie good luck. 2ww is agony isn't it

I'm feeling better , spoke with a lovely nurse Friday who reassured me that I'll definatly be cycling April . As it happens I've come down with awful chest infection so not sure I could have started this week anyway


----------



## Lucieloos

Pontsian, hope you had a nice break in Pembrokeshire and are enjoying spending some time with your parents. Have you had anymore contact with the clinic.

Jade, great news that you can start in April. Hope it all goes well.

Afm, well I got the shock of my life last week! I tested on Wednesday as had some spotting and cramping since Monday and we got our first ever bfp on a frer!!! We got 1-2 weeks on a digi yesterday. We are over the moon but obviously being very cautious as it's very early days. It really does only take one though. We have never got many eggs but hopefully this little one will be a proper fighter. 

I wish you all lots of success with your upcoming treatment and pont if there's anything I can help you with if you are thinking of going back to Czech or anything like that then please feel free to message me. I will keep checking in here if you update. Happy Easter everyone xx


----------



## K jade

Absolutely fantastic lucie!!!     
Go you! And go WFI 

Happy easter!!


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks jade, fair play we couldn't fault the treatment at WFI really!


----------



## Gem32

Aw congratulations Lucie so pleased for you. Wishing you a healthy 9 months. Keep in touch.

I've just come back from day 8 scan. My follicles were smaller than expected but I'm on the highest dose so have to wait until next scan wednesday. They're very doubtful they can get eggs from my left ovary as it's too high behind uterus. Hope they can get enough from just one. Your proof that Lucie that it only takes one good one ☺


----------



## pontsian

WOW!! Many many congratulations Lucie, that is fabulous news and i am so very happy for you!! I guess it just goes to show it really only does take one    I sincerely hope everything works out for you but please dont disappear on us! I have relied heavily on you and your knowledge     

Gem - wishing you lots  of  luck with your next scan, your scan results sound a bit like i experienced but i sincerely hope your cycle does not get cancelled like mine. were they able to tell you how many follicles you had? x

AFM no contact yet with the clinic but i am planning on calling by Friday if i have not heard anything.


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi pont, don't worry I won't disappear, will be checking back here for any updates and will help whenever I can. Definitely keep chasing the clinic up for your next appt. Im still mostly terrified at the moment as it's so early. It's my OTD tomorrow and I will have to call the clinic so I need to do another test in the morning to check it's still there.

Gem, it definitely only takes one. I've only got 2 fertilised a time in my last 4 egg collections (I've been embryo banking in Czech so haven't had transfers with them all) but there has always been one good one that's made it to day 5 and of course my little day 3 miracle this time so don't let low numbers scare you even though they make the whole process a little more nerve wracking. Will be keeping my fingers crossed that Wednesday's scan shows lots of growth. Day 8 is still early.


----------



## K jade

Looking for a big of advice 
I've been asked to attend a routine cervical screening exam (the one they invite you to every three years) 
However I'm worried that if it comes back with abnormal cells, WFI will be informed and my treatment will be put on hold until it's sorted, which we all know may take many months on our NHS 
I should say that I've never had an abnormal result before, but the pessimist in me says 1st time for everything 
I've been on waiting list with WFI or IVF Wales as it was then - since 2012. I can't do anymore waiting. 
But... I know my health must come first... 
My friend told me not to bother you and try and defer it for 6 months 
Confused... Anyone have any experience of this 

Gem keep us posted on those follies.. Here's hoping they have done a bit more growing 
Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi Jade, I would probably be tempted to get this treatment done first and then think about it afterwards if you're concerned about an abnormal result but then I guess if it's abnormal you would probably want to know ASAP as maybe it could affect the baby in some way if it did work out for you so I will prob change my mind and say just go for it now and if you've never had an abnormal before then chances are you won't this time. I'm not sure how quickly it would filter down to wfi anyway. They didn't seem to look up any records such as that for me.


----------



## Gem32

Hi ladies

Jade: I think I would just defer given that you have waited so long and the fact that you haven't had any abnormal results in the past.

Had day 10 scan today feeling a bit disheartened. My lining is 12.9 which they're happy with. I have two follicles on my right 16mm and 14mm a couple of others which are 9mm and they don't think will catch up. At day 8 scan I had one follicle on left 13mm which they can't see today. My left is high and they are doubtful they can reach anyway. Been told just to go away and carry on until Friday.  If only the two they will cancel 
cycle. I thought it was all going too smoothly. 😯 If they cancel due to poor response will I be given option to convert to iui? (With one blocked tube)

How are you feeling Lucie?

Pont I would definately chase them up if you haven't heard by friday


----------



## happylass14

Hi all. Just popping on quickly to answer Jade's question. I had a smear last April that came back as inconclusive as they hadn't collected enough cells. I had to then wait 3 months to get it redone. In the meantime I had my first appointment with WFI. They asked if I had an up to date smear and I explained the situation to them and it was all fine as I was due to get my follow up smear done before my IVF start date anyway. But then Sod's law my second smear came back as inconclusive too (I've NEVER had this before) just days before I was due to start my treatment and it meant another 3 month wait for a 3rd smear. I ummmed and ahhhd about what to do for ages and in the end I rang up Cervical Screening Wales and asked their advice as I was worried that WFI would make me wait. Cervical Screening said to just go for the IVF and get the smear done whenever I could as there was nothing specific to worry about, just that neither of my samples contained enough cells to give them the all clear. So when I went for my baseline scan the nurse actually asked me if I'd got my smear done and I said yes (which wasn't technically a lie!), she then ticked a box and left it at that. Because of my treatment I only got around to getting the 3rd smear done  about 6 weeks ago and it finally came back as normal. I do wonder if all the poking about with IVF and the use of pessaries affected my first 2 smear results? Anyway, after that very long story I'd say that the only info WFI have on your smears is what you give them. I would definitely get it done asap and take it from there. If they they ask you about it before the result comes back either tell a white lie about it not being due or say the result is due any day. My latest result only took 2 weeks to come back, but I'm not sure if it was prioritised because it was my 3rd one. 
Hope everyone else is ok. Fx for lots of follie growth Gem. Lucie I've already congratulated you over on MN - hope all is going smoothly and you're feeling well. Pont fx for a speedy follow up. Both mine have been within 3-4 weeks so hopefully yours will be soon. 
I'm off on holidays first thing tomorrow and I've not even started packing yet so I'd better get going! X


----------



## pontsian

Hey Gem - so sorry to hear that you are feeling disheartened. I can completely understand how you must be feeling, but you are still in with a shot! Don't give up just yet. It may be that you just need to stim a little longer than others to get those follies to a decent size for EC. I am not sure what their policy on converting to IUI is, but would that really be viable if you have one blocked tube? Just remember if they do cancel they don't count this as one of your goes and maybe with a bit of tweaking of your protocol you can get better results next time ( this is what i am trying to cling too anyway!!)   xx

Jade - I would go for the smear. The chances are it will all be clear but if there is something its surely better to have it detected and sorted now than if you found yourself pregnant and then face an even more difficult choice. xx

Lucie - hope you are well, has it sunk in yet??!!  

AFM nothing from the clinic yet. Definitely ringing Friday, it would have been 2 weeks by then and I think that is long enough.


----------



## happylass14

Sorry Gem - cross post. Sorry to hear things aren't progressing as you'd like. Is this your first cycle? What protocol are you on? Is there any scope for increasing your dosage? You never know the 9mm may catch up - it isn't unheard of. I had my first cycle at WFI cancelled due to poor response even though I'd responded well on the same protocol twice before at CRGW. The good news is that if you cancel before EC at WFI then it doesn't count towards your entitlement. I don't know about IUI I'm afraid as its not an option for us. After my cancelled cycle they changed my protocol to antagonist with Gonal F and that worked fine twice (apart from the obvious lack of a BFP!)  Everything crossed that this won't even be an issue and you'll have some lovely follies on Friday x


----------



## Gem32

Thanks ladies I know it's not over yet I'm having milk eggs and steak for tea tonight lol. I'm trying to keep positive.

Thank you for reassuring me ladies that if they cancel it doesn't count as one of my nhs entitlements I hadn't realised that was the case.

If it does get cancelled I'm planning on asking for them to check my amh (neath doesn't do this) and looking at changing meds/protocol. 

Happylass I'm on long protocol highest dose menopur, first cycle. Have a good holiday ☺

Pont, let us know what the clinic says friday.


.


----------



## happylass14

Gem WFI checked my AMH after my cancelled cycle (without me asking) so shouldn't be a problem. I'd already had it done at the Royal Glam about 18 months before that so I'm guessing they were just checking it hadn't nose dived. You've actually just reminded me that no one ever gave me the result of the 2nd test,  but I'm guessing it can't be too awful as I got more eggs in my last cycle than any of the first 3 attempts!


----------



## pontsian

Gem - its well worth getting your AMH checked. I paid to have mine tested privately, £80 at CRGW in Llantrisant and they had the results back to me within the week, the NHS was only £30 but i was told it could take up to 6 weeks and I wasn't prepared to wait. WFI at the Heath automatically did mine along with all the other bloods at my second appointment despite only having had it done 10 months earlier. I would definitely push to have it tested.

They will not count your IVF as a full cycle if you dont make it to EC and likewise if you make it to EC but not transfer (i asked and doubled check all of this after I had my first private cycle abandoned after no eggs at EC). Take care xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi gem, that's not too bad, your lining is nice and thick and you have at least 2 good follies. Hopefully when you go back in on Friday they will be able to see the one on the left again or one of the others will have caught up and you can go ahead. The last 4 times I've had egg collections I've only had 2 collected but there always seems to be one half decent one in there. I started to think of it as my body naturally filtering out all the other follicles that weren't going to contain a decent egg and just leaving me with the one or two with potential. I don't know about converting to iui sorry as its not something that would have been suitable for us either. I'm feeling ok thanks no real symptoms at the moment.

Happy, thank you, hope you have a lovely holiday!

Pont, it is starting to sink in slowly now. I have to try and rein myself in from getting too excited constantly as its still so early and I'm trying to protect myself from something else going wrong. It's all good though at the moment and I see every passing day as an achievement and for my little embie to get stronger. Hope all is ok with you and you are feeling a little better now. Definitely chase up the clinic on Friday. I would keep chasing them as well if they can't offer you a date on Friday as maybe they will have a cancellation appt come up and can see you sooner.

Ohh pont, wfi told me different about what counts as one of your IVF rounds. They said if it was cancelled before egg collection then it wouldn't count but if we went ahead and had egg collection then even if we didn't have any eggs collected and so couldn't have a transfer unfortunately that would be one of our rounds gone as soon as we had the collection. Probably worth double checking again Gem if you are worried about it.


----------



## happylass14

I was told the same as Lucie re cancelling at WFI. We were given the option of cancelling after about 10 days of stimms without it affecting our entitlement. If we'd pressed ahead to EC but not had anything to collect or fertilisation had failed it would have counted as one of our cycles. It was a no brainier for us really.


----------



## pontsian

ekkk sorry if i gave wrong info, sounds like you (Gem) should defo double check and weigh the odds of a successful outcome against cancelling this one and trying a different protocol. Fingers crossed it won't come to that decision on Friday and you would have had a lot of growth xx


----------



## Gem32

Thanks ladies. I'll double check with them after my scan friday a couple of things neath does seems different to Cardiff anyways. I've got my head around things if they do cancel anyway and will be booking to go somewhere nice on weekend and if everything works out will be looking forward to ec next week.

Will let you know how I get on Friday ladies ☺


----------



## K jade

hi ladies, 
just wanted to say thanks so much for  all your great advice regarding  the test
i think i will go for it, 
and just hope that if anything comes up that the results wont be disclosed to WFI
i think if i defer it may hang over me

gem hope your scan is positive tomorow 

lucie thats great. did u do another test in the end ?

im supposed to be starting again in 2 weeks BUT im having trouble with work. 
my cycle now clashes with a conference i was booked to go on. it was all paid for so ive had to pull out at last minute. 
i dont think work are too happy  
but i absolutley have to prioritise my treatement . just hope work understand


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, I'm sure work will understand. Bit of a pain though I found my treatments always seemed to clash with something. Yes I did another test on Tuesday which was OTD and the line came up a lot darker on the frer and also positive on the digi so I'm happy with that. DH has been back to wfi to get me extra medication today. Still no symptoms.


----------



## pontsian

Jade - sounds like a good call on going for the test. Its typical that your cycle has to coincide with something at work, mine was just the same, sods law i call it! You are right to prioritise though, I would have done the same xx 

Gem - Hope you are well and staying positive for tomorrows scan - get that hot water bottle on your belly to help your follies grow! xx

Lucie - sounds like a done deal on the BFP then with all those tests!   Congratulations again and I totally understand the cautious optimism, perhaps with us IVF ladies it takes a bit longer to sink in given the lengths we go to xx

Happy - enjoy your holiday! xx

AFM had a letter today from the clinic with an appointment for the 12th May. I am annoyed that I have to wait so long, it will be 2 months in total since the cycle got cancelled! I think I will still ring them to see if i can have an earlier one, i have sooo many questions buzzing around my head i really want some answers


----------



## K jade

oh pont that really is too long a wait. definatly ring them and ask if they have anything sooner, or if they can put you down for a cancellation if one comes up.  that so hard as you must be really itching to see the doc and find out what your next steps are going to be

Gem good luck for today xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I agree pont that definitely is too long to wait. Give them a ring and see what the likelihood is of a cancellation coming up. 

Good luck with your scan today gem.


----------



## pontsian

How did your scan go gem? Hope it went well xx

AFM I rang & the receptionist apologised and said women in my situation are usually seen within 4weeks but because of easter it's led to a build up.  She said I could try calling back to see if any cancellations had occurred next week but it's unlikely. I did push it & genuinely got very upset but she couldn't do anything. I had no information on the day they cancelled just the nurse saying they were too small to continue and I would receive an appointment in the post to discuss next to steps. I am really upset again  now at this unnecessary very long wait


----------



## happylass14

I agree with the others Pont, that wait is ridiculous. When my cycle was cancelled I saw the consultant the same day (it was actually her who advised me to cancel), she talked me through my options, gave me a prescription for my next cycle and told me to book back in for baseline as soon as my next natural AF showed up. Even on my other 2 cycles I've been seen within 4-6 weeks of them not working. I'd definitely ring up and ask to speak to a manager if necessary. Good luck x


----------



## Lucieloos

Pont, I'm so sorry to hear that it's really unfair to keep you hanging on like that when you haven't even had a proper discussion about why your cycle was cancelled. I think I would do what happy suggests and ring again next week and ask to speak to somebody higher up and explain how unhappy you are with the way you have been treated. Hopefully if you kick up a bit of a fuss they can get you seen a bit sooner.


----------



## Gem32

Hi ladies

Pont that's definately not accepted. Is transferring to neath an option for you? I know their waiting times are much shorter that I how I was seen sooner. The same doctors and nurses cover bother sites.

Thanks for all your good luck wishes ladies, I really appreciate all your support through this roller coaster.

Well listen to this! Today I have 8 good sized follicles in total with 3 closely behind . My left ovary is now more reachable. I don't know whether it was my diet of milk,protein and hot water bottles or someone different doing the scan. The past two have been sonographers covering the unit (nurses tied up with ec due to time of day) and today was nurse practitioner. I've got a couple more days stimming and another scan monday. They're hoping if they continue to grow as they are will have EC wednesday.


----------



## pontsian

Gem - thats brilliant news and must be such a relief! Fingers crossed they continue to grow and will be nice and ripe for next weeks EC. My left ovary is high as well but with my private cycle as the follicles grew and it got heavier it dropped so maybe this has also happened to you xx 

AFM - thanks ladies for assuring me that i am not being overly sensitive or unreasonable over the long wait. I have a feeling that the receptionist and I are going to get to know each other well over the next few weeks    I will give this tactic 2 weeks and if they have still not offered me alternative by the 15th April I shall be putting in a official complaint


----------



## Lucieloos

Gem that's amazing news about your scan! Sounds like you will be all good to go for egg collection on wednesday. Good luck for your next scan and keep us posted.


----------



## pontsian

Hope everyone is well

Lucie - I hope you are OK? I sometimes dip into the Reprofit thread and saw your posts, try and stay positive and take care xx


----------



## K jade

gem great news!
I also ate alot of protein during stims and it definatly helped

Pontisian yes i would keep pushing . do all you can to get an earlier appointment. 
xx


----------



## pontsian

Good luck today Gem! Xx


----------



## Gem32

Just a quick update ladies. Egg collection is going ahead wednesday phew finally got there! Ended up losing lead follicle I think as it's 27mm but the rest all look good size. Got trigger tonight at midnight. When do I start progesterone? The clinic has given me lubion as I was worried pessaries wouldn't be strong enough, anyone had lubion?

Hope you're all well x


----------



## K jade

great news Gem! 
sorry i had progesterone so not sure
good luck tomorow xx


----------



## happylass14

Great news Gem. Will be keeping everything crossed. I used Lubion after my last cycle. I started taking it after EC. They should give you instructions when you go in tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## pontsian

Gem - great news, that 27mm one sounds huge! I'm afraid i dont know anything about the progesterone or lubion but i am sure someone on here will have some info or the nurses will be able to tell you everything. Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrows EC, fingers crossed for some good numbers xx

AFM - I rang the clinic on Monday and yesterday and have already been told to stop calling!! The receptionist said they are now giving out appointments for late May/early June and I should be happy with May 12th. I explained my situation again she just said theres nothing I can do. Feeling resigned to 12th May, but I might try a cheeky phonecall at the end of the week


----------



## happylass14

Pont that is ridiculous! Our last follow up was cancelled and moved back a week. DH rang up to see if there were any earlier appointments and was told no but to keep trying in case there were any cancellations. As it turned out there weren't but he rang everyday for about 2 weeks. It really does depend on who you speak to. A 2+ month wait for a follow up seems ridiculous given the relatively short waits I've had recently. I understand that they were closed for a few days over Easter but equally less women have been cycling for that reason. When I went in for my scratch on the Monday before Easter they weren't doing any ECs at all that day. I would definitely contact a manager. I think I have her email if you want it.


----------



## pontsian

Hey Happy, thanks for your comments - it is making me mad/sad that i have to wait so long for a follow up. I would love that email address if you have it please x


----------



## happylass14

Pont I've PM'd you x


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi pont, I'm ok thanks. I've had some bleeding / spotting the last few days which has been stressful. It's been all colours - pink, brown and red but pretty much just on wiping with only a very small amount ever making it onto a pad. I haven't had any pain or cramping at all and haven't passed any clots or tissue. Lots of people have told me this is normal and they had the same around 5-6 weeks but it's still freaking me out as we don't know what it means or what is happening in there. I rung WFI and spoke to one of the nurses who said it would be too early to see anything on a scan and she wasn't keen to do bloods as said it would just show I was pregnant which we already know and not what had caused the bleed. She said the fact it started a few days ago and hasn't really got any heavier and I haven't had cramps could be a positive but she was quite non committal as I guess she doesn't know what's going on any more than we do. It's eased off a little today and got a bit lighter so I'm just hoping it will stop altogether soon. My first scan is 2 weeks today and if we make it that far I really don't know how I will face going for it!

I agree with happy that the way you have been treated by WFI is awful and I would be putting a strongly worded email together for the manager. I think it terrible to tell you not to call anymore. They must have cancellations come up all the time!

Gem, wishing you lots and lots of luck for egg collection tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how you get on! I also used lubion as the injections are meant to be more effective than pessaries so I snapped up the chance when he offered it! They will give you a prescription for it before you have the egg collection tomorrow and you will start it that evening. 

Hi to Jade and Happy.


----------



## pontsian

oh Lucie   at least the bleeding has been light and as others have said its very common in early pregnancy  - my mum had periods throughout most her pregnancy with me and my twin so its definatley not game over by a very long way. I have everything crossed that it stops soon and you can begin to relax a bit. My cousin who is currently 9/10 weeks pregnant through IVF donor sperm said the same thing recently about wishing she had a little window to see what was happening in there too. Take care xx 

Well I have emailed the ladies you gave me (thanks Happy xx). Its pretty long and has many words such as "distressing", "heartbreaking", "insensitive" and (for good measure!) "insulting". I felt a little OTT writing some of it but then I remembered how upset I was on the day crying over my DH and him being really upset too and now this horrible limbo where I have had some really dark moments and I thought sod it! These ladies need to hear the hard truth. I shall let you all know what kind of response I get back xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks pont, praying it will be ok. Glad you sent your email have you heard anything back yet?

Gem, any news? Hope it went well today.


----------



## Gem32

Pont - Hope you have a quick response to your email.

Lucie - Hope the spotting has slowed down. It's an early pregnancy sign and very common and is normally nothing to worry about unless you have pain/cramps.

Happy and Jade hope you are well.

AFM Egg collection was fine not half as bad as I expected. Haven't had any discomfort just tired. They managed to get 10 eggs and dh gave excellent sample. They had no issue getting to my left ovary goes to prove you can't always go by scans. They don't feel we need icsi. Start lubion tonight and embryologist will be phoning 2mrw to let us know how many fertilise ☺


----------



## pontsian

Gem - thats fantastic news! 10 is a great number and you must be feeling very relieved. Fingers crossed that the call tomorrow is also good and all have fertilised  

Lucie - hope you are doing OK xx

Well I have had a reply to my email. It was quite short and just that the lady apologised if my husband and I were left feeling unhappy and unsupported after our appointment and that she had asked for my case file and would investigate further. She did mention talking to staff on duty that day so I did email back to say thanks and to stress that the nurses I saw were very professional and sympathetic its just the wait time that was causing the most distress. Fingers crossed she can get me an earlier appointment.


----------



## Lucieloos

Gem, that's amazing news! How did you get on with fertilisation today?

Pont, great that you've had a response to your email already, hope she comes back with good news!


----------



## Gem32

Morning ladies

7 of the 10 fertilised. We have transfer provisionally booked for tomorrow morning but may be Monday. I'm so nervous about post transfer and the 2ww. Going for acupuncture this afternoon to help me relax.

Hope you all have a good weekend ☺


----------



## K jade

Gem,  
great news. I know what you mean. i'm dreading another 2ww. 
hopefully you'll have some frosties from that batch, but hopefully u wont need them either
xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Eeekk that's brilliant news gem keep us posted and good luck! I had an awful 2ww the first time around as I stressed myself out so much. This time it was so much better I relaxed and tried not to think about it too much and didn't have any expectations for it to work. I tried to make sure I kept busy and got out of the house and did nice things and I actually really enjoyed it. 

Jade, when are you looking to start your round?

Pont, hope you're ok and you hear back about your email soon xx


----------



## K jade

lucie next week if AF shows on time. always seems to fall on a Friday recently which makes things awkward for baseline.
keen to get going again. 
hoping I don't need IVF as in theory nothing wrong with my fertility but blxxdy hell its good to know its available if I do!
think we're lucky- ish in Wales. 
they seem to be slashing treatment left right and centre back in England  

pont i'm hoping you hear something today about a sooner appointment xx


----------



## pontsian

Gem - 7! wow! that's a  great number and gives your really good odds. Good luck if ET happens tomorrow xx

Lucie - Hope you are well, any symptoms yet to make it feel real?! xx

Jade - hope AF plays ball for you, mine always mucks me around right when i really dont want it too! 

AFM - no new today, hopefully Monday xx


----------



## happylass14

Evening all. Gem 7 is a great number! I'm guessing you'll probably go to Monday ET with that number of embryos? Everything crossed for you. 
Lucie sorry to hear about the bleeding. It must be so scary but, as others have said, completely normal at this stage. Im glad to hear it's eased off and hopefully you will have a stress free ride from here on in. 
Jade I hope AF turns up on time for you. Ive very often had her arrive on the weekend which is a pain for booking in for baseline. You can call ahead and provisionally book in for the Monday. Also unless she arrives first thing in Friday they'll call Saturday as cd1. 
Pont I'm glad to hear you've had a response. Hopefully they can get you in a bit sooner. 
I got back from a lovely holiday at 3 am this morning - and was at WFI being dildocamed by 9!! All is well and start the Cyclogest tonight ready for ET on Wednesday.


----------



## Lucieloos

Wow happy, you don't hang about! Hope you had a lovely holiday and brilliant news about the transfer on Wednesday. What did you decide to do about the intralipids?

Gem, good luck with your transfer on Monday. Will you get an update on them today? 

Pont, not too many symptoms yet. I've been really thirsty and a few days back I could drink about 3 pints of water but still have a really dry mouth and obviously very frequent trips to the loo but nothing much else yet. The fresh bleeding seems to have stopped now and yesterday and today I'm having dark brown on wiping which I am assuming is old blood so I'm hoping once that has come out then that will be an end to it. We are considering having a private early scan the middle of next week when I will be 6+4. I still don't feel overly confident about things because of the bleeding and lack of symptoms even though it's probably too early for a lot of symptoms. I'm trying to work myself up to booking it in because I'm absolutely terrified to go and for them to tell me there's nothing there. Just thinking about going there makes me feel sick!


----------



## Gem32

Lucie - Glad the spotting is slowing down for you. I wouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms as it's still really early. I think private early scan is a good idea just to reassure you.

Happy can't believe you have ET so quick really good luck to you. We'll be in the 2ww together. Hope you had a nice relaxing holiday, did you go anywhere nice?

Pont hope you get response to your email this week.

Jade, hope af behaves and arrives soon for you.

AFM - The embryologist phoned this morning at 8 am telling me not to come in today so definitely have ET monday. My 7 embryos are all still developing well and are all equal at this stage. Feeling really excited for monday just praying they continue to develop. I'm off work all next week so going to take it easy for a couple of days. I'm not sure what my otd is but I don't think I ll be testing if it's a week day as won't be able to face work if it's negative.

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend. I'm going to enjoy some nice food and a couple of hot relaxing baths before the 2ww.


----------



## happylass14

Gem that's fantastic news! You should have a good bunch there to choose from and hopefully some for the freezer too. Are you planning on having 1 or 2 put back? It's a good idea to take some time off to relax. I'm not planning on taking anything off this time, partly as this is a FET and I don't really feel like I've done anything and also because this is my 6th ET. Work have been brilliant but I'm starting to feel like I'm taking the mick a bit with the amount of time I've had off! WFI usually set OTD 2 weeks after ET for blasts which is a ridiculously long time as you'd be 19dpo by then. I'm exactly the same with not wanting to test then go to work but you'll be fine to test on the Saturday or Sunday before - if you can wait that long!! 
We had a lovely holiday thank you. We went to the Algarve and it was so relaxing, though it flew by so I'm on count down to the next one now! I can't really believe ET is next week either! I think they may have given me 1 or 2 more scans if I hadn't been away but I kind of knew I wouldn't need them as I've done a natural FET in the past and lining was fine then so it was logical all should be well with the drugs thrown in too. 
Lucie I had to pass on the Intralipids in this cycle as I just couldn't fit them in time wise. I really wish I'd argued with the nurse I spoke to on the phone as I could have had them done on the Wednesday before I went away, which would have been 2 weeks before. I know I'll kick myself for not having them done if this doesn't work out but I've hopefully got one more frostie after this attempt plus our DE cycle so I'll definitely get the intralipids then.


----------



## pontsian

Gem - wishing you lots of luck for a straight forward ET tomorrow, how many are you having put back? Sounds like a good idea to have the week off to relax xx

Happy - wow! you are busy! glad you had a good holiday and loads of luck for Wednesday! xx

Lucie - Funnily enough thirst was a huge thing with my cousin too! She had her first midwife appointment two weeks ago and everything is fine so i would take you similar symptom as a very good sign. I don't blame you for booking an earlier private appointment,  i would do exactly the same in your position. I can imagine the stomach churning nervousness over the scan but everything sounds good and just imagine when you have that first pic! eek! that will definatley make it feel more real xx 

AFM I have been having dreadful sharp stabbing pains on my right hand side for the last 24 hours that come go. AF is now a week late, I did have some spotting about a fortnight ago but now nothing except this pain. Its where my last tube is and it would just be my luck if something has gone wrong there now. I am back to work tomorrow but i have my own office so i plan on hiding with a hot water bottle and constantly checking my email in the hope I have a reply about an earlier appointment


----------



## Lucieloos

Gem, good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well. Can't wait for you to be pupo!

Pont, that's reassuring to hear about your cousin. I hope you are ok. I wish I could give you a big hug. The infertility journey is often a long old path but you will get there. I hope the pain eases up soon and you have an easy day in work tomorrow. Wish I had my own office sometimes so I could just hide myself away and close the door. Really hope you hear something from wfi soon so that you can get some plans in place.


----------



## Gem32

Evening ladies,

Lucie - Have you decided on early scan? 

Pont - Hope af arrives soon for you. It's probably delayed by stress of everything.

Happy - Good luck for Wednesday. The only think getting me through this cycle is the thought of nice holiday if it doesn't work. 

AFM - I'm officially PUPO but I'm feeling more negative today then I have all cycle. I've had 2 blasts transferred as the embryologist described them as average grade (BC and CC) and none to freeze as she doesn't think the rest would survive freezing and thawing. I was really hoping for some frosties to give us another chance. During the procedure the consultant diagnosed me with endometriosis which none of the investigations showed us so now I have that to add to complications.  My poor DH is being so positive but I just can't be I'm more realistic that odds are against us.  

Sorry for the negativity this evening ladies, I'm going to work on my pma lol.


----------



## K jade

Gem sorry u are feeling negative 
2blasts defo gives u a good chance. 
Sorry about the endo news, 
I thought the only way to dx endo was through laproscopy though? 
Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Gem, don't feel down you have 2 brilliant blasts on board there. They have to be pretty special to have made it that far. My embryo was only an average day 3 and there was only one so you have every chance. People often find that their better graded ones are often not the ones that work out. I think the success rates for 2 blasts is around 50% which is about as high as it gets unless you have them genetically tested. Just try and relax now and enjoy your week off and know you have done all you can. Sorry to hear about the endo, surely it can't be that bad though if it hadn't shown up on any other investigations? I would put it out of your mind now and concentrate on those 2 precious little blasts.

I've booked my scan in for Wednesday evening so we will know once and for all what is going on in there. I thought I couldn't get worse than the follicle scans but I was definitely wrong!

Pont, hope your first day back went ok x


----------



## happylass14

Gem congrats on being PUPO. Great news on having 2 blasts on board. Sorry to hear that you didn't get any Frosties but, unfortunately, they are the exception rather than the rule. I read somewhere only 20% of cycles produce Frosties. Also don't worry too much about the quality. I know of at least 2 people who've had lower quality day 3 embies result in a BFP whilst  I've previously had 9 top notch embies put back without a sniff of a BFP. I'm hoping that means something anyway as the 2 Frosties we had put back today were the poorest quality yet, both BB and one of them hadn't even fully re-expanded from the freezing. 
Lucie I hope everything went well with the scan. Please let us know how you got on. 
Pont did you get anywhere with your email after?


----------



## pontsian

Happy & Gem congrats on being PUPO!! I wouldn't focus too much on the grading, I read on here often of many different grades taking and those, as happy says, being top notch not taking, you could never ever really second guess it. Hope you both have a relaxing 2 ww & I look forward to hearing your happy news soon! Xxx

Lucie - how did you get on today? Hope it went well xx 

AFM I've been so ooooo busy at work I'm exhausted already & it's only Wednesday! My pains have disappeared & AF has yet to arrive - a bit like my response from WFI! I've heard nothing  since last Thursday so I'm going to have to chase that up now.i could really do without all this added pressure x


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi everyone...happy congrats on being pupo, really hope it works out for you this time. 

Not very good news from me unfortunately. We went for our private scan yesterday and it was an abdominal scan which I wasn't expecting thought it would be internal at this early stage but she did the scan and she didn't see anything at all in the uterus not even a sac. I'm waiting at epu at the Heath now to get checked out properly incase it might be ectopic but think it's pretty much over for us. The light bleeding / spotting has continued for 10 days now and did another digi this morning and it's still showing 2-3 weeks when it should be 3+ by now. We are pretty devastated just feels like we will never get off this merry go round!


----------



## pontsian

Oh No Lucie, I am so very very sorry to hear this news   Sending you the biggest hugs at this time. I can barely imagine how you must be feeling, i hope the EPU are able to give a clearer idea of what is happening and that its not ectopic. take care of yourself xx


----------



## Lucieloos

It's all over now. Had the scan. She couldn't see anything which resembled a 6 week sac. She saw one or two tiny black blobs but nothing viable. One by ovary so possibly ectopic. Had bloods today and got to go back for more Saturday to see what the hcg is doing but either way there won't be a baby. Not sure how much more of this I can go through!


----------



## pontsian

Oh Lucie, you really have had a roller coaster of a few weeks. I am sorry that you won't given more positive news. Will you speak to WFI about another appointment, although I can understand wanting a break and just stepping away from it all. This journey is horrible and really unfair    I hope the appointment on Saturday does not show an ectopic as that would be frightening. Surely the chances are low though given that IVF has been involved? 
take care of yourself


----------



## Lucieloos

No apparently the chances of ectopic with IVF are actually higher. I don't feel like it's that though as I have no pain at all just a bit of bleeding. This journey is really hard and horrible. We stopped down to speak to one of the nurses at wfi on our way out and to cancel our scan next week. She was really lovely and felt really sorry for us and said would it help if she booked us in for a follow up appt there and then as she didn't want us to have to wait 4 weeks after this without being able to speak to somebody about it so we have an appt for 2 weeks today which is good but it just proves that something strange is definitely going on with yours as even if she hadn't have given us the one 2 weeks away it would have only been 4 weeks to wait. The system is unfair.


----------



## K jade

lucie im so dreadfully sorry


----------



## Gem32

Ah Lucie I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I know first hand how hard it is to have such devastating news at a scan. Please look after yourself and your hubby.

Big hugs x


----------



## happylass14

Oh Lucie I'm so very sorry to hear this. Completely devastating. Take care x


----------



## pontsian

Hope everyone is ok xx 

Lucie - I hope you OK and taking care of yourself, good luck tomorrow with your bloods xx 

Well, in light of what you said yesterday about getting an appointment within a fortnight - totally deserved and the way it should be under such circumstances -  I emailed WFI another complaint yesterday as I have not heard anything in a week. I hope you don't mind Lucie, but i said in my email how I have it on good authority  from another patient being treated at WFI that she was provided with an appointment in a fortnights time which was well within WFI own standard procedure of providing an appointment within 4 weeks as stated by the receptionist. I threw in for good measure about the pains I had and the lack of a period which, because I had been unable to speak to a consultant, were very worrying for me. Well today I had a response which said that my complaint has been presented at a Senior Managers meeting yesterday for review and she had asked the administration manager why I had not been provided with a sooner appointment and to ascertain when the earliest one was that could be provided, she said she hoped to get back to me by the end of the day with a resolution. This "resolution" email never happened    I guess with the weekend the earliest I will hear anything is Monday, hopefully it will say I have an appointment within the next week or so x


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. It's not been a good week really. Just so disappointing when you think this is it after struggling for so long. 

That's brilliant news Pont, I'm really pleased for you and don't mind you mentioning my situation at all. When I first went in and asked how long we would have to wait she said it was usually 4 weeks but my mum was waiting out in reception and said the nurse and receptionist spent ages going through everything in the appt diary and looking at different options to try and fit me in sooner. They were lovely to be honest. I just can't understand why they made you wait so long but sounds like it will all be sorted soon.

I can't decide whether to do another fresh round on the NHS next or to go out to Czech and have one of my frosties put back. I'm not sure I could cope with the stresses of all the scans and egg collection so soon especially when I collect so few eggs so fet is looking a bit more attractive but inwasnhoping to save as many of those for a sibling if possible. It's all so hard to know what to do. I don't feel convinced it will work at all for us now. I feel like if this one was bad then what's stopping all the other ones being the same.


----------



## Gem32

Lucie hope you're ok. Why don't you wait to see what they say at your appointment in 2 weeks before you decide what to do next.

Pont - Fingers crossed you'll get an apt soon now senior managers involved.

Jade and Happy hope you're having nice weekend 

AFM - Just got home from lovely 2 night break away but have had brown spotting all day and severe back ache. I'm not taking this as positive/implantation bleeding as I always spot up to 10 day before af. Only time I didn't spot was when I got pregnant but then mc.


----------



## pontsian

Ah Lucie   I agree with Gem wait until your appointment and have a good talk with the consultant about options. I can understand where you are coming from because its unbelievably stressful doing a cycle and I have never even made it to EC. But i would take this cycle in as positive a light as you can because you did get BFP, i know this one sadly has ended in a MC but there's every reason to hope that you will get a BFP again next cycle and that one will remain. Maybe an option to consider would be a break for a couple of months and try a another fresh cycle on the NHS, that way at least you get your full 2 free rounds here before trying with your frosties. I know that for me personally a break has helped and puts everything into less of an emotionally charged perspective, take care xx

Gem - try and stay positive and I hope the spotting stops soon, when is your test date? xx


----------



## Gem32

Pont my otd is 25th but def don't think I can hold out until then plus I don't want to do first test on a working day.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks Pont and Gem. Having a break doesn't really work that well for me it just makes me panic more. I'm 37 this summer and I feel like time is passing me by and already my eggs aren't very good. It stresses me out if I have to think that I have to wait a few months before I can go again. The best thing for me is to have a plan in place and know that I will have another opportunity for it to work in the near future. It's just working out what that is. Like you say though no immediate rush. I need to see what my cycles are doing before I can decide anything definite. 

I have to go back to epu again tomorrow for another blood test as my hcg rose slightly over the last two which is not what I want. Just want it to be over with. I'm dreading going back into work tomorrow. I phoned in with a stomach bug on Thursday and Friday. People are telling me I should tell my boss the real reason but I'm a very private person and I don't really feel like I want to explain it to people that I'm not close to. I have annual leave booked for Tuesday and Wednesday anyway so I'm thinking I might just get through tomorrow as best I can and then at least I have another couple of days off to get my head around things and a short week in work. 

Gem, good luck with testing. I really hope it's positive for you. I still think you had 2 pretty good blasts put back so you have a very good chance.


----------



## pontsian

Lucie - I hope your hcg bloods return to normal soon, have they mentioned anything more about ectopic? I don't blame you for taking Thursday and Friday off and hopefully tomorrow will go smoothly for you. I have not spoken to my boss about the IVF at all because she is definitely not a friend and I wouldnt feel comfortable speaking to her. However, if I was having really awful time and not coping well I would speak to her. I know what you mean about time to, i am 37 also at the end of the year and i always imagined i would have had my family by now and it does make me panic to at times and like life and opportunities are slipping by me but then i think panicking never solves anything so i understand what you mean by needing a plan.

Hope the spotting has stopped Gem. x

Happy - how are thing going on your 2ww? hope you are well x


----------



## Lucieloos

No they haven't said much about anything really just come back for another test. I can see this going on for weeks. Will try and get some sense from them about what we can do about this. I really can't cope with it dragging on. I hope none of you ever have the misfortune to go to the epu at the Heath. It's absolutely horrendous there. I waited 6 hours for a 5 min chat with a doctor and a 5 minute scan on Thursday and over an hour on Saturday for a 2 min blood test. There is no organisation there at all I hate it! Hope you hear about you appt tmrw pont.


----------



## pontsian

Just what you need in that situation! Thats so insensitive to make you wait like that. I hope work is OK for you today. xx

I have finally had a response from WFI and they have magically found me an appointment for this Thursday at 3pm   Very pleased. It means that I have only now had to wait a little over a month for an appointment which is more in line with their own procedure. The lady have I been speaking to said she is still investigating into why i was not given an earlier appointment in the first place which should be interesting to hear. I am just relieved that I finally get to talk to someone, my AF has still not happened and the pains come and go some answers will at least put my mind at ease and give me the opportunity to discuss where to go from here.


----------



## K jade

Lucie I have been to epu before due to my job, yes it's awful, I'm so sorry you had the misfortune of siting there for so long. I can understand your desire to move forward ASAP. I hope you're appointment yeids a plan and u can get back on with things

Pont great news! Good luck for Thurs. Hope u get answers and can move ahead 

Well I was due to get going but now...  
Day 32 now and no sign, usually regular so dunno what's going on. Does tx mess up you're cycles?


----------



## Gem32

Hi ladies,

Lucie - Hope you're hcg is dropping. I've experienced epu at my local hospital and experienced same as you long waits and little empathy. I hope I never have to go there again. I had a delayed miscarriage so only spotted to start, took 6 weeks for my hcg to drop and actually miscarry. I told one nurse it felt like waiting for a bomb to go off and she told me not to be so melodramatic.

Pont - so glad you have appointment through. Good luck for Thursday keep us posted.

Jade - I think af can be delayed by the stress of waiting for it to come. Mine didn't come til day 34 when waiting to start downregging. It's typical we long for it to be late and then when we need it to arrive on time it messes around.

AFM - Ive been feeling rough since Saturday. I have terrible hip and back pain along with brown spotting. Phoned clinic today and they asked me to come in. Doctor thinks the pain is joint/oesteo related and nothing to do with ivf. Yet I never suffer with back probs and haven't lifted anything heavy. She has no idea for reason for spotting but does not feel I need to increase lubion. I'm none the wiser and can't stop stressing argh!


----------



## Lucieloos

Gem, sorry to hear about the spotting. How many days past transfer are you? Could it be implantation? How did it go at the clinic?

Happy, how are you getting along in the 2ww? Hope all is well.

Pont, brilliant news about your appt on Thursday. Hope it all goes well and you have a long list of questions for them. 

Jade, af never turns up on time for me when I'm waiting to start treatment. Hope it won't be too much longer.

Afm, my 3rd beta has also gone up slightly from 130 to 141. The nurse rang me today and said they are happy to monitor me for a bit longer if that's what I want but I need to go in for blood tests every 48 hours and they will review it on a day by day basis. I'm still hoping it will resolve naturally but if nothing by next week I will have the injection that they want me to have as I don't want it to go on forever either. I will have to wait 3 months for another transfer after taking the medication but if the timings work out I will try to go back to Czech early June for a mini IVF in an attempt to get one more blast in the freezer and then do the NHS IVF in July when we get back from holidays.


----------



## K jade

lucie i'm sorry this is dragging on for you  
that sounds like a good plan  u have
do you also have frosties with WFI?

good luck to the ladies on 2ww!!

thanks ladies for your advice on the cervical screening. I did go for the test 2 weeks ago. had a letter yesterday that everything was fine so big relief. I was dreading another spanner in the works.
But STILL no AF. just nothing. I'm totally  bemused.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks jade, unfortunately we don't have any frosties with wfi. I don't respond that well to stimms so we are lucky if we get one blast a time to transfer. I do however have 4 blasts frozen in Czech which we have built up over time. 

So glad you got the all clear on the smear just need af to show up now and then you're away!


----------



## poppy pie

hi ladies, I am new here. we are being seen at the Heath.  I'm 30 and husband is 35 he has poor/zero sperm levels but 3 vials were retrieved through biopsy, we also have  doner sperm for back up. We have done all the forms and now that the back up DS has arrived we have our next appointment next week for the final blood tests and to see which protocol I'll need.  I'm really not sure what happens next they haven't really explained that and said that we will discuss this at the appointment, just hoping we can get started soon after the 28th. 
Wishing you all the best on this very difficult journey, it's nice to know that I'm not alone xxx


----------



## K jade

Welcome poppy 
Your case sounds v. Similar to ours 
My dp is Azoo.
Sadly for us biopsy wasn't successful 
So we're taking the donor route 
Wishing u the best of luck xx


----------



## poppy pie

hi jade, thankyou for your response. it's reassuring to know that there are other couples with this same problem. sorry to hear the biopsy wasn't successful  I am sort of expecting that we will be using DS as they were unsure of the quality due to 'twitching' I guess we won't know until the day of EC, which is difficult not knowing for sure.  How is your DH?  mine is staying very positive but he isn't really open about his feelings and finds it difficult to talk about the alternative of using DS. how far along are you in the process, have you started yet? all the best xx


----------



## pontsian

Lucie - thats awful that this whole thing is dragging out for you, i hope you are taking good care of yourself. Good to hear that you have a plan in place, that must help  

KJade - my money is on stress preventing AF from putting in an appearance! Our bodies are pants at times, when you dont want her there she is and when you do she does a disappearing act! My only advice would be to relax & sex to shake thing up a bit! good luck!   Glad to hear the screening all came back clear, must be a big relief x

Happy - hows the 2ww going?hope you are well xx

Gem - how you doing today? has the spotting stopped? and your aches and pains are getting better. I hope so for your peace of mind! Strange the doc would say your aches are oesteo related if you have never had problems like that before. 

Poppy - hi and welcome   Sorry hear about your DH's sperm issues that have brought you here    When i went for the appointment you are waiting on i was given my protcol, all my drugs and a date to start, so exciting times for you! Depending on the protocol they give you will depend on when you start but they will have to tie it in with your own cycle. Have you done IVF before? and can I ask why the 28th? is that the first day of your next period? x


----------



## poppy pie

hi pont thank you for the warm welcome.. I wonder if they will give me the drugs on the 28th as they wont know what protocol I'll be on until i have the blood test during that appointment. there is no reason for the 28th it was the next available appointment following DS being delivered at the beginning of the month. af is due bank holiday Monday so day 2 would be Tuesday 3rd may, do you think they will let us be start that soon after testing for which protocol on the Thursday before? are you currently mid cycle? this is our first time so fingers crossed for first time lucky! xx


----------



## pontsian

HI Poppy - ah right sorry i must have miss read, i thought you were getting your blood results that day not getting them done. You're right you'll need those results for them to work out what drugs would suit you best. Sounds like it could be cutting too fine to start a few days later. When i had my bloods taken it was then another few weeks wait for results then back in for drugs and protocol so it sounds like June could be your month   Don't be disheartened if you do end of up waiting, use that month to relax, get your head straight and if you havent started taking vitamins like folic acid start. Theres a wealth of dietary recommendations on this site, i have picked up a few tips, that can also help your body and mind in preparation. However, having said all of that you never know and they may decide to just crack on! Do you have any issues yourself? For  me my DH is fine and Iam the one with all the problems.

I have just had my first cycle at WFI but it was cancelled when i went for my second follicle scan as i had not responded to the drugs. I have my follow up appointment tomorrow to discuss where to go from here. Im hoping they will suggest a different protocol and i can start again in June    This whole thing is a roller coaster but i have my fingers and toes crossed for you that you do get first time lucky!


----------



## poppy pie

ah I had a feeling it wasn't going to be as simple as I thought. At least I won't be going into the appointment next week with false hope. Sorry to hear about your first attempt being cancelled I imagine that must be very disappointing to get that far. It is a very emotional time isn't it.  Fingers crossed for June and maybe we'll be cycle buddies xx


----------



## Gem32

Evening ladies

Pont - Best of luck for tomorrow. I've still got really light spotting but my back pain has mysteriously gone so def don't think it was oesteo related and must have been ivf related. I'm counting down days til otd but the spotting is still really stressing me out its been 5 days now.

Welcome Poppy good luck with your first appointment. I'm cycling with wfi but neath clinic. I had first appointment where they did bloods, urine tests, scan and paperwork and discussed protocol then had a seperate appointment where they went through meds and I collected them.


----------



## Lucieloos

Gem, sorry about the spotting I hope it stops soon for you. Are you tempted to test yet?

Pont, best of luck for tomorrow. Don't take any rubbish off them and make sure you get all the answers that you want.

I had some good news today, my hcg levels dropped from 141 to 107 so I'm hoping this means that things are finally resolving naturally. Just praying they don't go back up now. Would be brilliant if I could get away with not having the shot to end it and then I don't have to worry about when I can try again.


----------



## K jade

poppy pie said:


> hi jade, thankyou for your response. it's reassuring to know that there are other couples with this same problem. sorry to hear the biopsy wasn't successful  I am sort of expecting that we will be using DS as they were unsure of the quality due to 'twitching' I guess we won't know until the day of EC, which is difficult not knowing for sure. How is your DH? mine is staying very positive but he isn't really open about his feelings and finds it difficult to talk about the alternative of using DS. how far along are you in the process, have you started yet? all the best xx


Poppy I do hope you don't have to use your DS backup , although I expect its reassuring to know its there. I think twitching sperm is fine, if you pop over to the azoospermia thread you'll see many ladies had success with twitching. ICSI overcomes a lot of the motility issues I believe. 
for us we very much had to close the door on using DH's (albeit non existent ) sperm. we had quite a bit of time out to grieve. we're 100% at peace with DS now and rarely think about it , but its been a long rd. 
I'm due to start my second IUI now. ill do a third and if still no luck will move onto IVF
we're fairly lucky if you can call it that, as WFI seem fairly good with male factor infertility, and are pretty generous with cycles.

xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Pont, any news on your appt?


----------



## pontsian

I had my appointment, it lasted just over an hour. It was not good news. In a nutshell there will be no more oe IVF for me. She said that she had discussed my case withe her colleagues &they believe donor egg is my only chance but due to previous surgery leaving  scarring the chances of me becoming  pregnant & carrying to full term is very low.  I am devastated. Because my period hasn't arrived i go back for a scan Friday to see why. I have been referred back to the consultant who did my tube  removal because she thinks that the endo has returned & I have agreed to see their counsellor. Right  now I am all over the place, my DH is being useless & thinks cooking a big dinner will solve everything when right now the idea of food is making me ill. I think I am in shock because I thought they might suggest another protocol but the consultant was adamant I would not be given any more oe ivf only donor & I have to find that donor myself.


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh Pont I'm so sorry. That is really awful. I can imagine how devastated you must feel. How do you feel about using donor eggs? I am on a ******** group for reprofit patients and there are so many ladies on there that have donor eggs or even double donor and every single one of them has said as soon as they see that little embryo on their first scan they feel it's 100% theirs and feel no different whatsoever. I know in the back of my head I have donor eggs there incase things don't work out for us. If you are going to go down that route I would think about going back to reprofit hun. They really do specialise in donor eggs and their success rates are very high. You could use your other halfs sperm. I would go to reprofit and have the hysteroscopy first and then try the donor shortly afterwards. 

I know it's a lot to take in at the moment but give yourself some time to think about things. I am always here if you want to chat, you can pm me anytime and if you would like to join the reprofit ** group (it's secret so no one can see you are on there) just to get a feel for things then let me know. The ladies on there have so much experience. I bet there's someone on there with similar problems to you.

Big hugs to you


----------



## K jade

Pont I'm dreadfully sorry I really am
U must be feeling so lost and deflated 
I agree with lucies plan, and reprofit has an excellent reputation. It'll certainly be my back up plan. 
I also hear penny at serum is top dog too. 
Don't give up
U have options 
Take time to gather your strength 
If u do go for DE then u have that luxury, as there is no longer the rush as there is with OE
Sending u love xxx


----------



## K jade

Ladies does anyone have email of manager/someone in charge at WFI 
didn't have the best of appointments there this afternoon...


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi jade, what went wrong with your appt? Hope you're ok. I know happy and Pont have the details of the manager. Hopefully one will be along soon to help out x


----------



## K jade

They forgot to order the DS
Now I will have to wait 8-12 weeks to cycle again as they use xytex in states 
Last month my cycle was cancelled due to easter break 
I fee utterly exhausted.


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh I'm really sorry to hear that Jade. That's really bad. This process is hard enough without them making silly mistakes. I would definitely get in touch with a manager and see if they can get it ordered in sooner. Surely they must be able to get it sooner than that.


----------



## pontsian

Thats shocking Jade, i really do feel for you   The lady I have been in contact with is the Quality Manager, Stephanie Herring, her email is [email protected] . She did manage to resolve my problem so fingers crossed you can at least vent your huge disappointment at her about their incompetency. 

Well, i didnt go to work today as I was awake  all night either crying or raging which caused a migraine and then i lay in bed all day doing pretty much the same thing. My DH is trying but today he admitted that he was pleased the IVF has failed so we can get on with life. I dont know how to respond to this, its really knocked me for 6 because he was always so supportive and I thought he wanted this as much as me but now i am confused. Maybe he said it to try and make me feel better and alleviate the guilt and devastation i am feeling but maybe that really is the way he feels. As for DE, i am very confused by it. The Dr asked yesterday if I had sisters/friends/cousins who would my donor so i mentioned my identical twin who had always said if it came to it she would be more than happy but my DH immediately said no way, he sees that as having a baby with my sister not me. The consultant did explain to him that because we are twins our eggs are genetically the same but he won't have any of it.I did agree to have counselling yesterday and got to meet Marilyn briefly yesterday where I broke down, we spoke a bit about the donor route and she thinks it would be a good idea if we had a couple of sessions with her but my DH is reluctant.I think at the moment I just to take time out it for it to sink in that I will never have my own baby before i can consider anything else. Thanks for all your kind words, they have helped xx


----------



## happylass14

Oh Pont I'm so very sorry that you've had such upsetting news. This is a huge shock and I think you're completely right in taking some time out to digest everything and fully consider your options. I know my DH's attitude to counselling would be exactly the same. Is it an option for you to go alone if he really can't be talked around? I know someone on my MN thread has been alone and she's found it a huge help. We are heading to Czech next weekend for a consultation with a view to doing a DE cycle so if there's any info I can pass on after our trip just give me a shout. I'm so very sorry that you're going through this but please know that we are all here for you whenever you need us. Take care and look after yourself. 
Jade that is absolutely shocking! I would definitely complain.  Whilst I find the staff amazing at WFI, I do find everything a little chaotic. When we did our first full cycle there (after the cancelled one) they'd forgotten to order the Gonal F in as it isn't routinely kept in pharmacy (which I only found out after an hour's wait at pharmacy!!) Fortunately I'd had my baseline in cd1 so I went back 2 days later to collect it and it wasn't too late to start stabbing. But it would have been a different story if I hadn't  been scanned until cd3.. Hope things get sorted for you asap. I find the waiting around in limbo the worst part of this hideous nightmare. 
Lucie hope you're doing ok. I've been thinking of you. I'm the same in that the only way I cope is by having a plan in place for the next stage. 
Gem hope you're hanging in there. When will you test? My OTD isn't until Wednesday but I'll probably test a few days early as I need the bleed to have stopped before we go for our Czech appointment. 
Hope everyone manages to have a nice weekend. I'm in the back of beyond with DH. He's working away in Shropshire and I didn't want to be home alone thinking about the bloody 2ww so I tagged along.


----------



## happylass14

Ok, so just after I posted the above I decided that I'd had enough of the 2ww so I tested. It was positive! I'm totally stunned and so petrified. Impossible to get my head around it after 4 years and 6 ETs


----------



## Lucieloos

Omg happy that's absolutely amazing!!!!! I'm over the moon for you. Keeping my fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you! What extras did you add in this time? Maybe they have done the trick?

Pont, definitely take some time to get your head around things. That would be amazing if your sister would donate though. I would take some time and work on that with DH.

Jade, I would definitely email the director if you've dealt with him before. Sorry you are having to go through all this.


----------



## pontsian

Happy!!!! What fantastic  news, I'm so pleased for you!!! Many many hugs & congratulations to you& DH     and thank you for your kind words xx
Jade - definitely email that director, your treatment has been appalling. It's shocking & frightening that a clinic in this day & age can bungle the simplest of jobs. It really does shake your faith in their competency.  I wouldn't blame you at all for asking  to move to neath , take care xx

Lucie how are you doing? Hope you are OK.  My sister is defo any option I am willing to explore further but my dh will take a lot of convincing. I know for most women in my situation having an identical twin would be heaven sent but it's to soon for me to get my head around everything xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Pontsian 

I'm not about to wade in and tell you to move to DE.  It's a huge decision,  but it's definitely one you have to be totally comfortable with. 

Your reaction sounds so similar to mine I thought I should tell you that everything you are feeling is totally normal.  I felt like I was giving up on my OE too soon,  despite several failures.  The session I had with Marilyn really helped me to put things in perspective and helped me grieve the baby I would never have with my OE.  Obviously things worked out for me moving to DE but that move isn't for everyone.  Take your time and if you ever decide to move to DE,  you'll know when you're ready. Time is on your side for that decision xx


----------



## K jade

Pont I also needed time out to grieve no having our own genetic child, it really helped to have time out. Whether u use your sister or an anon donor, once that person donates eggs/sperm, they belong to YOU  not the donor. U really don't look back. I rarely think about the fact we r using a donor now. 
I'm sorry your DH is not keen. His reaction sounds typical of most men in these situations. My DH was not beaming with enthusiasm initially either. Men generally aren't. Give him time 

Happy massive congrats!!! 

Well ladies I have prepared a letter  now. I've just said how distressing it is to keep having the rug pulled from under me every time I go in to begin cycle. Easter holidays, no DS as Co ordinator forgot. What next? The dog ate my file I mean it's just ridiculous 
Am I over reacting?? 

Neath ladies, how have u found it there? I'm feeling like a new clinic may be what we need. We have been under the heath clinic since 2012, and achieved nothing


----------



## K jade

Well I’m just  slightly mortified.  
Turns out the whole saga has been my fault all along. I was supposed to attend a follow up appointment so that the paperwork for the next cycle could be completed, and they could get things ready for the next go inc. DS etc. (they order per cycle due to costs)

But I cancelled it. Basically I assumed that it was a review, to check whether IUi was still appropriate. So I called the reception saying that it must have been sent by mistake as it was too early for a review after just 1 IUI. The receptionist happily took my word for it and cancelled. 
Then they sent me ANOTHER appointment and I cancelled again. 
OH dear. 
Im just so happy that I realised this before my 
SIX PAGE LETTER OF COMPLAINT that I’d worked on all weekend made its way to the directors email. Aaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!   

Oh well we live and learn. 
This rollocaoster can really turn you into one dangerous woman LOL
Hope everyones OK xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Ohhh Jade sorry to hear that but at least you've worked out what it is! Can you get an appt soon and get everything signed so they can order more?

Happy,, how are things with you and your BFP?

Pont, hope you're ok x


----------



## pontsian

oh no Jade! At leas you realised your mistake before sending the complaint off. Strange though that the reason for the appointment(s) wasnt made clearer to you which would have avoided all this. 

Happy - how are you doing? has it sunk in yet? xx

Thanks for your supportive words but i am not coping very well. I havent got dressed since Thursdays appointment, my DH has tried but i feel so irrationally angry towards him. He knew i wanted children but he wasnt massively keen so i allowed myself to be persuaded by his arguments to wait - wait till we got married, wait till we brought a house, wait till we had settled in Wales after moving from Essex, wait till i was settled in a job -  wait wait and now the time has run out. We had some of it out on Saturday night after he called my mum to say he was worried about me as i hadnt left our bedroom for 2 days, i didnt want to burden my mum with any of it and had told her i was upset but doing ok. I screamed at him how unfair it was that he could have a bio child and i never would now, a child he was never fussed about it. That my only option is carry another woman's child for him. I said i dont know if i can live with this pain and resentment. He did become very upset and said how sorry he was over and over again, that he would do anything to change it and be prepared to accept my sister as a donor or anon or adoption. But all i could hear was him saying he is happy to accept another womans child but when i wanted ours he said no. I know i should have been pushier sooner but is so hard at the moment. he just kept saying he thought we had time, i did too and now i also blame myself for being naive and laid back about it all. I have told work i wont be in this week because i cant deal with it right now. I want my DH to hug me and tell me everything is going to be ok, but at the same time i dont want him near me because it never is going to be ok again. It really does feel like someone close to me has died but i never met that person so i feel so confused about it all. sorry for the depressing status, i know we all have our struggles but i have never felt this low before


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm so sorry Pont. There is not a lot anybody can say to make it better for you at the moment but we are all here to listen. You are bound to feel depressed and sad it's a big thing to be told and you will need time to digest it all and get your head around it. You are grieving the loss of a bio child and whilst that is very hard you do have options and in time when you are ready and have got over the shock of it all you will be able to think about them and I think the other options will be easier to accept. I think it's harder for you at the moment as if you had been through say 5 rounds of IVF and none of them had worked it would perhaps have been a more gradual process and realisation of the need for donor eggs and you would have had more time to get used to it whereas now this has all been thrust upon you all of a sudden and it has come as a huge shock. It is good that your DH has said that he would now be willing to consider other options. You don't need to rush into it though and decide what that other option is now. Give yourself some time. Please go easy on yourself and keep in touch with us on here xx


----------



## K jade

Sian I'm so so sorry. U definitely sound like your grieving. I have been where u are now (When we came to the end of the rd for our bio child) and its was unbearable. I was the same just couldn't see a way out of the pain. At the time DP wasn't keen on DS so I was also coming to terms with never having a birth child at all. 
U will find your way out of the tunnel. It's the hardest thing eva and isn't helped by the fact the g.public just don't understand IF one bit
Don't beat yourself up about not trying sooner. If u started ttc at 30 (?) as ur sig says then u hardly left it late. Often it makes no ends when we started trying. If a fert.issue is determined grab u it'll do so at any age. For me it wouldn't have mattered if I'd been 21, my DP would have still had his problem as he was born with it 
That's good u have called in sick. Take as long as u need. In retrospect I should have got myself signed off, so if you have a good gp perhaps get yourself a sick note and get yourself some proper rest and recovery xxx


----------



## Ttcivf2016

Hi girls!! Me and my partner have recently just had our first consultation at Heath hospital Cardiff, my partner suffers with severe male factor low sperm count, our consultant Mr Art is very understanding and helpful, our next steps are testicular biopsy to check for sperm as my partner only had 1 sperm in sample, he said to think about sperm donor as backup, are there any other ladies going through similar experiences at the moment, feeling a little alone :/


----------



## pontsian

Hi Ladies thanks for listening to my pity-me status, your words do help and what you all say is correct. Yes, Lucie youre right it is a shock i thought i would at least give the IVF a good go but i never even made it to EC so it does feel like its all over before it even really got started. And yes Jade, i came off the pill at 30 but it just never happened instead I got really ill and after several years I was diagnosed with severe endo, so you to are right when you say its hardly late at 30 and it might have "got" me at any age. All your words have helped to give me perspective and I am trying hard with my DH, i do love him very much and if my irrational behaviour was to drive him away then i would have less than nothing. I just hope i can get an appointment soon with the counsellor to talk through everything whether thats with my DH or alone. Does anyone know if you can have single counselling then have a couples sessions? xx

Hi and welcome Ttcivf - i am sorry you find yourself here    Its not male factor issues for me but I know that Jade is in a similar boat to you and I am sure she can offer you some support and advice. Take care xx


----------



## K jade

hi ttcivf2016 yes we are (or should I say were) in your situation. 
sorry your experiencing this
we went down the biopsy route but nothing was found. 
we moved on to donorS and i'm doing IUI and will move onto IVF if not successful 
feel free to PM me 

pont im sure the counsellor will work with you and accommodate any requests, so if you want to see her alone first i'm sure she'll do that. im glad u are feeling somewhat better. your behaviour doesn't sound irrational to me at all, I was in a similar boat and can competently relate xx


----------



## pontsian

Evening ladies, hope everyone is well. 

Happy - how are you doing? Have you booked a scan yet? Hope you are well xx

Lucie - How are you doing? I cant remember if you said that you have a plan in place yet? xx

Jade - do you have an appointment booked now to sort out the DS? x

AFM - i am ok, being off work is actually helping me, my job involves counselling others and right now i am not in a position to offer any. I had a very long (over 2 hours!) chat with my twin last night. It did really help and she is very keen to be a donor for us. So keen in fact she has contacted a private IVF clinic in her home town to look into having her hormones tested (AMH, LH and FSH). I have also been reading (alot!) of information on twins, DNA and twin-twin egg donation. Basically our eggs are identical, apparently if we carried out a DNA test on her daughter you would not be able to tell which of us is her mother which is weird! Its just the emotional impact because it is a strange idea and does make me wonder if a anon donor would be less complicated. Its all a long way off yet anyway so plenty of time to decide xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi Pont, glad you are feeling a little more positive now and the time off work is helpful to you. That's amazing that your twin has identical eggs to you and is willing to donate. That must be a very comforting prospect. I know what you mean about anon donor as well though as I've often thought about whether there be anybody in my family who would donate but for me personally I think i would rather go anon as I would feel that everytime my cousin for instance saw the baby she wouldn't be able to help but feel it was partly her child whereas anon you can just kind of put it behind you and forget about that complication. I don't have a sister though let alone a twin so maybe I would feel differently then I don't know. It's great that you have options though and just take some time to see how you feel about it all.

I'm doing ok, or better than I have been. I have another blood test tomorrow which will be a week since the last one so I'm hoping the levels will have fallen quite a bit. I've been doing internet cheapy pregnancy tests every couple of days and the line is definitely getting lighter but still there at the moment. It feels strange that I actually want them to get lighter now after all this time waiting to actually get a BFP! I also have my follow up appt at wfi tomorrow so will be interesting to hear what they have to say and what thy suggest next. It's hard to have much of a plan in place as I'm still bleeding 4 weeks later and I have no idea when it will stop or when I will get my next af. Ideally I would have liked to have had a frozen transfer early June before we go away on holidays but I can't see us being able to fit that in now. I'm also considering mini ivf at reprofit to try and get another frostie if we could fit that in in June but we will have to see what happens with things. I'm probably looking at July or August before doing the next NHS round.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## K jade

Hi girls
Pont that's wonderful u are feeling better. Ur sister sounds amazing. It's a tough decision. If your eggs are technically the same as your sister then your basically using your own eggs, so I can see the appeal with that. Plus it means you'll be able to cycle on NHS. I would go for it. 
Luci sorry this is dragging on for u. I hope u can get back on track soon. 
I'm rather deflated. The DS issue has been resolved but it'll be another wait of 8weeks, so realistically 12 before I can cycle again if u encorporate the wait for day 1. I'll do one more IUI then seriously consider If it's worth bothering with the 3rd or just go straight to IVF.. I'm veering towards the latter.. 
Very disheartening this huge wait and nothing I can do. It's all very well being offered all this free treatment. But it's taking a lifetime to get thru it


----------



## Gem32

Hi ladies 

Sorry I haven't updated for a while. I had a very stressful second week of 2ww and I needed to just forget about the ivf for a bit for my own sanity. I've missed so much since I haven't been on and struggling to scroll back on my phone so apologies if I've missed anything.

Pont I'm sorry that you have been going through such a terrible time. The news must have come as such a shock but I'm glad your looking at options for the future. I hope you're looking after yourself, have you contacted the counsellor? Can't believe you have a twin and that her eggs are identical to yours that must be a comforting prospect.

Lucie sorry things are still dragging I know from experience that you just want it to be over and move on with your plan. Good luck with your review appointment tomorrow hope you get a plan in place.

Jade sorry that you have an even longer wait for your iui I can understand why jumping straight to ivf may be a better option for you.

Happy huge congratulations on your bfp how are you feeling? Have you booked your viability scan?

AFM - I had a bfp Saturday and then clearblue digital 2-3 weeks on otd monday. I'm still spotting which is causing me huge distress im constantly in the loo checking. The clinic tried to palm me off saying it's common but it's exactly how my miscarriage started last time. The clinic agreed to check hcg today should get results tomorrow and then have second test friday with my gp. My DH is over the moon but I'm just so anxious at the minute  and feel sick waiting for hcg results.


----------



## pontsian

Gem- good to hear from you and congratulations on your BFP! I understand why you would be cautious and i hope that the spotting stops and you can start to relax. Good luck with your results tomorrow xx

Jade - 12 weeks! wow! that does seem like a long time, and i know exactly what you mean about the waiting. I sometimes wish the NHS didnt offer half the services they do because they are spread so thinly the waiting time is ridiculous and everything suffers. Hopefully you can use this time to get yourself in tip top condition for a successful treatment xx

Lucie - that must be so hard doing all those tests   I hope your bloods are getting back to normal and tomorrows appointment is helpful and gives you a good idea of where to go next. 4 weeks of bleeding?! Thats got to be dreadful . When i my endo was at its worst i bled for nearly 2 months and became severely anaemic so take care of yourself. xx


----------



## K jade

oh Gem that's amazing!    
u must be thrilled
keep us posted
well that's 2 BFPs from WFI fair play   

thanks ladies for your thoughts. we are doing up our house so that's keeping me busy, and I have two trips planned to kill the time. I can only hope that by some miracle I will cycle in 8 weeks rather than 12 xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Gem, sorry to hear about the spotting, I know how stressful it is everytime you go to the loo. I hope it eases up for you soon. Good that you are getting the blood tests done though as hopefully that can put your mind at rest a little.

Gad my appt at wfi, as I thought she couldn't say a lot. Thought this was a very early miscarriage and unfortunately just one of those things. She said they had expected to get more eggs as my AMH and other hormone levels are not too bad but she said maybe that's just the way my ovaries are. She said next time they will change my protocol to Gonal f only and put me on 350iu instead of 300iu and also do antagonist with cetrotide rather than the short flare with suprecur. I don't think any of it will make much difference as I've tried various protocols over the last year and had exactly the same with all of them apart from our very first cycle when I responded fairly well and got 7 eggs with 6 fertilised. Maybe after that my body got used to the drugs and just doesn't respond to them as well now I don't know. I have a treatment planning appt booked in for 19th July and provided all is back to normal with my cycles we should be able to start on my next cycle after that. That leaves me a bit of time to do either a frostie in Czech or the mini IVF in an attempt to get another frostie to add to the collection so at least I have that bit sorted in my head now and know NHS round is likely to be August. Just need to stop this bleeding now and get things back to normal and then I can think about June / July. Had another beta done and they will ring me with the results this afternoon so hopefully that will have gone down some more.


----------



## K jade

lucie that's good u have a plan in place now. was it Dr D who you saw? I've seen her for all my appointments she does seem good I have to say. I'm sorry they couldn't say more about the m/c.
with regards to your concern about your body getting used to drugs, some say wheatgrass is good for this. apparently it naturally lowers FSH on the lead up to a cycle,  so when you come to take stims it can mean your body responds better. maybe worth a look
xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks Jade, I've read about wheatgrass before and was considering giving it a go but I think I definitely will now you've mentioned it. I saw that you could buy frozen shots on one particular website. Do you know how long the recommended taking it for? It's not particularly cheap!

I'm not sure of the name of the Doctor. She had a foreign accent with gingerish hair? She did our egg transfer as well and we thought she seemed good at the time.


----------



## K jade

yeh I think its the same one. 
with the wheatgrass I just buy the powder from Holland and barratt. 
its about a fiver. lasts a good few weeks. just mix it with orange juice or any juice really. I actually like taste! 
you can have one of these 'smoothies' per day for as long as you like , but Stop it immediately when you start stimming. as it may impact the effect of stims. 
xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh ok thanks jade will definitely look into that x


----------



## Gem32

Lucie I really hope the bleeding stops for you soon did they get back to you with your beta for today? The wheatgrass jade suggested is worth a go.  How many frosties have you got? Fingers crossed you'll have time to try some of your other options before August. 

Jade thanks for the congrats. I think keeping busy is really important I find booking holidays and minibreaks always makes the time go quicker.

AFM beta was 3000 something my signal cut out so didn't hear  full amount. Have another one tomorrow but won't get results until next week as it's bank hol.


----------



## Lucieloos

Gem, that sounds like a pretty good beta to me! Hope the one tomorrow goes well. I have 4 blastocysts frozen out in Czech. 

Didn't have good news with my beta today. After it fell to 107 last week it's now gone back up to 148. This is like a living hell at the moment. I have to go back again tomorrow now to discuss with the doctor. I still really don't want the methotrexate injection. Even the doctor at wfi today said best to avoid that if possible but I think I'm running out of options and I know they are keen for me to have it!


----------



## K jade

gosh lucie that really does sound awful.  
why does Dr feel its best to avoid injection?
i'm sure you just want this resolved as soon as possible so that you can recover and cycle again. xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm not sure gem, I think it's just because it's very toxic stuff and she feels that we would have to wait around 6 months before having another transfer. She just thought if there were another way then better for us to take that with time ticking in as well.

We went back to the hospital today and saw a really lovely doctor today who understood how we felt about everything and how hard it is emotionally. She said out of life's most stressful things losing a spouse is number 1 but she would put this at number 2 after that. She said although the numbers have gone up because the levels are so low and they haven't really gone up much she would class the level as stable at the moment and because the levels are so low the risk to me is minimal. She  said there is probably a tiny bit of placental tissue left somewhere which is throwing out a bit of hormone. She does think it is located elsewhere as she thinks if it was in the uterus it probably would have come out by now. She said basically they are relying on my immune system to recognise it and attack it now to get rid of it and then it will dissolve back although I've had intralipids to lower my immune system so maybe it might take a bit longer than normal as the reason I took those was to stop my body attacking the embryo!! Anyway she has said as my levels as stable there's no point me having to go back and forth there every couple of days as she knows how hard that must be so she has said whilst taking that methotrexate is probably what they would recommend as would just get rid of it once and for all she has said to try and forget about it for now and get on with our lives and then go back in another 10 days for another blood test. We are fairly happy with that. Whilst it's a pain hanging over us even if we had the injection we would be hanging around for at least 3 months before we could do anything else so I suppose we may as well hang around doing this for a bit and see if it does resolve itself. She was so lovely though she said you will have a baby just not now which got me welling up again!


----------



## happylass14

Morning all. Apologies for the silence. Work has been completely manic but equally this has been the longest week ever!!
Gem this is great news! Huge congratulations. I have my first scan on May 18th and honestly don't know how I'm going to make it until then. 
Lucie I'm so very sorry that this is dragging on for you. Good to hear that you met with such a lovely doctor yesterday. Everything crossed that this resolves itself asap. It sounds like you saw Dr D'Angelo at your follow up? She's Italian. We've almost always dealt with her and she's been great. It was Dr Jose who did our most recent ET though. 
Pont I'm so very sorry you've been having such a difficult time. Go easy on yourself as you are going through a huge ordeal. As I was reading your post I thought the same as Lucie. I was completely fine with the idea of using DE but I realised that's because it was my own decision and something that I had given a lot of thought to over time - it was a gradual process where a seed had been planted and I slowly came around to the idea. It would be a totally different situation if the decision was taken out of my hands and I was suddenly told one day it was my only option.  A bit like having the rug pulled from under you I guess. It's good news that you have the option of your twin being a donor though. We are all here for you whatever you decide. 
Jade I'm so sorry to hear about the delay to your treatment. Hopefully the time will pass quickly for you. 
Hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday weekend!


----------



## Gem32

Lucie - I had exactly the same as u my body was retaining a piece of the placenta hence the reason the hcg wasn't dropping. I did have a final bleed about 6 weeks later. The natural way is the best as my cycles returned straight away but make sure they check you for infection.

Happy I have my scan the same day in neath it seems so far away. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks gem, that's interesting that you had the same. Did you not bleed right the way through? What's involved with checking for infection? Has your spotting stopped now?

Happy, glad you are ok and everything is going well. Bet you are counting down the days until your scan! Yes sounds like it could be Dr D'Angelo that we had. We liked her she seemed quite sure of herself and gave us confidence in what she was saying.


----------



## Gem32

Lucie - I only had minimal bleeding for the 6 weeks and then had a big bleed. They wouldn't give me the injection as they said just let your body do its job. At the time I would have opted for injection but glad I didn't. They took a couple of swabs just to make sure there wasn't any infection from delayed miscarriage. My spotting has stopped for the past two days but I'm still on constant knicker watch.


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi there how is everyone getting on? Gem and happy hope everything is going well with you both. Can't be too much longer until your scans now?

Pont, how are you lovely, have you come to any decisions yet?

Jade, anymore news on the sperm?

Not much news from me. I go back for my next blood test on Monday. I'm still getting positive pregnancy tests so I don't know what it will show and whether it will have gone up or down. If it's gone up I will probably need to start considering the methotrexate injection as can't carry on like this for much longer.


----------



## pontsian

Hey Lucie - I am ok thanks. I went back to work after the bank holiday and that was good as it took my mind off everything. But I had a major wobble on Friday, I met up with a close friend who has just lost her father and we both had a good cry and shout about how unfair life can be then I had my GP appointment.  Well, I was still upset by the chat with my friend, the first person outside of family i have told and there was a young couple sat in front of me the waiting room with a tiny new born and everywhere I looked  there were posters and leaflets about babies and pregnancy so as soon as I walked into the GP room and she asked how she could help i burst into tears. I don't know if your surgery is the same but here you never see the same doctor twice as they rotate round so I had to explain everything to her and ask for a note to cover me for work. She gave me the note no hesitation and then because i probably looked so unstable she offered to sign me for a further fortnight, i declined because sitting on my own at home wallowing in self pity is not a path I want to take. I have not made any decisions yet, my sister is still going ahead with her hormone tests but i did read on here that one women was able to transfer her NHS entitlement to private to have donor egg treatment as her trust didnt offer it, like the Heath so I might investigate that possibility but I haven't made any decisions yet. 

I hope your blood results come back lower and you wont need that injection. How are you doing emotionally  though? It must be incredibly hard to keep seeing positive tests but knowing that the pregnancy is not viable xx

Gem and Happy - hope you both well and staying sane whilst waiting for your first scans! xx

Jade - Hope you are OK too and all this waiting is driving you nuts xx


----------



## K jade

lucie i'm so sorry. it must be so serial to be getting positive tests and wishing them away hun. how did yesterday go? will u do the injection. i'm hoping this is resolved for you asap

pont oh the joys of being faced with a preg woman/ newborn when you have all this going on. i'm glad u let it all out to the GP. I remember going in when my brother told me him and his G/f were expecting, then again  my dp was dx'd with azoo and just completely balled my eyes out! they were always so lovely , gave me anti depressants and offered to sign me off pretty much indefinitely! the one GP said well we wouldn't ordinarily give antidepressants to women ttc, but as there's no chance of it happening naturally for you we can go ahead  I guess lol. 
like you , I didn't take up the option of being signed off long term. as you say work can often be a welcome distraction. 
I believe there is a form you can fill out if you want to apply for funding for DE treatment elsewhere. an independent patient request or something (IPR?!)..... your GP may be able to enlighten you


well the DS issue is sorted and its on its way. i'm really hoping it comes quickly , as I just want to get on with things.


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww pont sorry you got upset at the doctors but I'm glad they were nice. I have found it better being in work as well. Sometimes I think it would be nice to have some time to myself away from everyone talking about babies in work but on the other hand I don't think I would want to spend a long time sat at home on my own in the house wallowing either. What's the situation with donor in the uk then? I'm thinking the only down side of it is that the donor is not anonymous and the child can get in touch with them years later which is why a lot of people go abroad now. Not that it's a bad thing they can get in touch but I think I would rather just try and move on from it and not know who the donor was.

Jade, glad all is sorted with the sperm and it's on it's way. Hopefully it won't be too long until you get started.

Afm, not good news from the blood test on Monday. My hcg levels went up again from 148 to 255 in 10 days. We have decided to go for the injection now as its too much now and we need some end to it all. We were desperately trying to avoid having the injection but there doesn't seem like there are any other options now. I had to go to epu for some more bloods yesterday so they could order in the injection for me. I sat there for 2.5 hours waiting for a 2 minute blood test. When they finally got around to seeing me I ended up sobbing to the nurse. I hate that place it's so unorganised and it stresses me out and upsets me so much being sat there on my own for that long. I have to go back again this afternoon for the injection. I just hope they can get someone to do it a bit more quickly as I'm not looking forward to it as it is and if I'm sat there for hours on end again I know I'm going to get myself in a state. It's all so hard at the moment I just can't see a time when this is ever all going to work out for us. I can't imagine myself being a mother anymore :-(


----------



## pontsian

Ah Lucie   I am sorry that these last couple of months have been so difficult for you. This whole journey is one hell of a roller coaster and that EPU sounds dreadful and very insensitive given the reasons that some women find themselves there. Having to take the injection now must have been a difficult decision but it sounds like you have made the right one and hopefully it can end this nightmare for you. I know its difficult but try and stay positive, your DH and parents sound great and its good that you have their love and support, i am sure you will get there and when you do become a mother it will be even sweeter knowing what you have overcome to get there  

Jade - thanks for the info on IPR, you were right. I have had a quick read up about it and it is something I am going to investigate further as it would appear that there is the possibility of transferring but it would need to go to a panel who decide on a case by case basis so no guarantee. 

On the whole donor issue of anonymity I have not seriously thought about it, I think its the costs involved that would make me seriously consider DE here in the UK if i can get it through the NHS for free. DH and i were talking the other night and he is keen for me to make a firm decision DE IVF or stop altogether. We have some money saved up and he said if i chose no more then we should book a road trip to the USA next summer, something we have always wanted to do but put off due hoping for a family and i have to be honest and say its tempting just to say enough and have something to look forward but another part is devastated to give up - its all so damn confusing and heart wrenching


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi everyone, well I had the methotrexate injection yesterday. It all went ok I thought I would get all upset again but I didn't and am starting to see it as a way to move forward now. I had one injection in each leg and they were painless. I've been ok up until this evening when I've started to have some pain in my stomach. It's not excruciating but definitely there. The Heath gave me some pretty strong cocodamols though which are pretty good. I have to go back on Wednesday for more bloods to see if it's working and if it's not will probably need another injection! I've been in touch with reprofit in Czech and am looking to do a mini IVF cycle mid to late July so around 2.5 months after the injection. Not quite the 3 months that they say but I'm not going to have a transfer just would like to try and get one more blast to add to the frosties while I wait. I'm hoping to do the final nhs round in August then but I'm not sure if they will be funny about it now after this injection and want me to wait even longer. My treatment planning appt is 19th july so will see what they say then. I'm still having panics all the time about my age. I'm 37 the end of June and just am so scared time is running out. I think that's my worst fear. I never really wanted to be having a baby at 40 odd. I think if I was doing this at 30 as hard as it all is I would feel much better that time was on our side and would keep going as long as it takes.

Pont, you have such a big decision ahead of you. For me personally I wouldn't hesitate to have donor eggs. It's not ideal and not what I would choose given a choice but having spent so much time on the reprofit f/book page where the majority of the ladies are doing donor I honestly don't think that when the baby arrives I would feel any different about it whatsoever. It would still be mine and dhs baby 100%. I know this is a completely stupid analogy but we have a couple of cats and we absolutely adore them to bits. We have absolutely no connection to how those cats were made or born but we couldn't love them more. I guess what I'm trying to say is a bit of genetics isn't going to make that much difference in the grand scheme of things you don't have to be genetically related to love something or someone deeply. Have you read up about epigenetics? Basically even if you use a donor egg your body decides which genes are expressed or not and if both you and another woman were to carry the same embryo it would end up looking completely different. It's really interesting stuff and even though it's not your genes in the egg you can still play a part in how the baby looks. Anyway sorry for rambling on, I'm not trying to convince you either way just don't want you to see donor as a terrible option. If you wanted to get more info or ask questions or just read posts of other women going through the same thing I could add you onto the reprofit page xx


----------



## K jade

lucie it sounds like 1 hell of an ordeal. but its good things can finally be resolved now and u can move forwards. I do understand the age thing because  I think that panic arises whatever age u are if you have been long term ttc. You just feel you will never get there. I also wake up middle of the night/ early morning and the first thought that enters my head is omg how am I ever going to get there . 5 years and too many setbacks to mention. 
In reality 37 is not old at all, especially when you are seeing people become mums older and older now. also in wales people seem to start families younger. my friend in London had a child at 33 and was the youngest in her nct group where the average age of first time mums was 37. plus if u look at these boards women are trying now well into their 50s 
but I do get where you are coming from. for me the choice of being a young mum was taken away from me and it do feel annoyed  of that. interestingly my grandmother was 33 having my mum (shed had to wait years as hubby was at war) and my mum 33 having me. am I on track for 33 too? my optimistic side says maybe its just what's set in stone lol 

pont once you come to terms with the donor thing you really don't look back. in a way i'm happy that they never found sperm in my DH as I get to 'upgrade' and use the best sperm going which I feel i'm going to need. also with donor eggs its very crossed over. I saw a grown up DE child once on the tv and he looked identical to his mother, and nothing like the egg donor who was also there. 
tbh after we complete our NHS cycles and still have no success by then ill probably look at embryo donation abroad too. also ill be looking for a clinic which have an generous approach to how many embryos they transfer as I hate the UK rule of 1 or at a push 2, so probably Greece or Cyprus. 
also if u are using DE you have time of your side now. so no need to rush. so I would defiantly think about that trip to America if its something u want to do

happy and gem keep us posted on your scans 

afm im really annoyed as my cycle is all messed up. 
26 days. then 33! now 22!
what the hell is going on. 
the word 'menopause' keeps going through my mind. I know it sounds ridiculous. 
could I still be 'menopausal' even though my baseline scans always look good with good follies


----------



## happylass14

Morning Ladies. Apologies for the silence. I did write a post out a few days back but I've no idea what happened to it!
Lucie I'm so sorry to hear this is all still dragging on for you. I think the decision to have the injection, whilst difficult, was a wise one. Hopefully this will resolve things for you. Hope you are doing ok, I've been thinking of you. Also I agree with Jade in that whilst 37 is probably older than you planned to be TTC it isn't really old in the grand scheme of things. I'm 38 and started TTC when I was 34. I didn't get a sniff of a BFP then (or at 35,36 or 37 either!) but never say never! 
Pont I think Lucie and Jade have given very wise words on DE. I agree that it's a very personal decision and one not to rush in to. As you know, until a few weeks ago, we were all set to go down the DE route (and we were also seriously considering adoption). For me the most important thing is to be a parent and to do that I don't really feel strongly  that I need a genetic link. However I've spoken to ladies on other threads who wouldn't even consider it as, for them, it's the genetic link that takes priority. To add to what the others have said there were reports a few months ago that a baby's characteristics are iinfluenced by 40% sperm, 40% egg and 20% uterine environment. Also,once born they very often pick up the characteristics and mannerisms of the mother anyway. 
Jade could the drugs you've been on have messed with your cycles? When I had my cycle cancelled AF took 42 days to show up (my longest cycles are usually 27 days!) but then the next one was 18 days! 
Gem I hope you're hanging on in there. I'm not sure how I'm going to get through Wednesday. I just can't shake the feeling that it's going to be bad news for me. It all feels a little too good to be true. 
Hope everyone enjoys the weekend. We're off to a wedding later. I've been awake since 5am so it's going to be a looooong day!


----------



## happylass14

Oh I also meant to say to Pont that there's a relatively new Donor Conception board over on Mumsnet. Thought it might be of interest to you X


----------



## happylass14

Gem how did it go today? All good with me. Hands down the most petrified I've ever been though. Still very cautious as its such early days but it's huge relief to have got through today.


----------



## Gem32

Congratulations happy glad scan went well. I was petrified too and was completely expecting bad news but it's twins. Shocked is an understatement. I'm still really cautious too and afraid to get too excited. Another anxious wait to 12 week scan for us.


----------



## happylass14

Ah Gem that's amazing news!! So glad all went well. Still doesn't stop the anxiety though does it! I'm quite crampy tonight and now I'm worrying that they've done some damage with all the poking around!!


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh wow amazing news on here! Congrats to you both. Gem I can't believe it's twins. You didn't feel confident at all in these embryos as they didn't class them top grade but look at the result! Brilliant!


----------



## Fay2410

Gem - congratulations! I'm also pregnant (30 weeks) with twins after treatment at WFI! Enjoy it! 12 week scan will be here before you know it! Xx


----------



## pontsian

Wow! congratulations gem and happy! Thats great news about your scan, and Gem, Twins!! fabulous! you must be soooo excited! Take care xx


----------



## K jade

Sorry been MIA, just come back from holiday in Pembrokeshire with DP and the furbaby 

Happy and gem that's great news   
U must both be over the moon 

It's encouraging to see positive stories from WFI. 
And twins too! 
Are they quite liberal on doing double transfers then? I will most definitely push for one if I end up doing ivf

Sian  and lucie how u both doing?


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi jade, they said that I could have a double transfer but I am 36 and it was day 3 embryos. You are quite a bit younger so I'm not sure. If I had blasts I would rather go for one at a time having read the one at a time website. Nothing much happening with me. Got my next blood monitoring tomorrow. Really hoping my hcg levels have continued to drop!


----------



## K jade

aw lucie i'm keeping things crossed for you that things have come down. 
it must be awful having this drag out. 
its bad enough waiting for a cycle to start after the previous one fails 
xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks jade yes it is awful. Like you say I used to struggle when I had to wait a couple of months between cycles but this just takes it to a whole new level!


----------



## K jade

any news lucie? have your levels dropped?x


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, thanks for asking, ive literally just rung for the results and I'm over the moon. They were 236 last week and have come down to 41 today. She said they should be negative when I go in next week! I never thought I would be so happy to finally not be pregnant! How are things with you? Is it just me and you left on here now to cycle at wfi?


----------



## K jade

oh that's great Lucie. 
hopefully u can put this ordeal behind you and get on with next cycle asap.
do you know when you can go again? will you still do a reprofit cycle in the meantime?
I'm veering towards them as well if things don't work out with WFI. as the prices appeal to me and I hear the care is excellent. Spain also is an option as my parents have a place there so would be cutting down on accommodation costs. either way I would certainly go for a European clinic over a UK one

yes it looks like it is for now!!
maybe others will join us. I'm utterly desperate to get going again
also I want to make sure this doesn't happen again so I will have to say something when I go in for baseline scan, cause I cant be waiting 6months between IUI cycles . I really hope they can reassure me that this was a one off!!!


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks jade. I am hoping to be able to go out to reprofit towards the end of July and do a mini IVF cycle. There was a bit of a cock up at the clinic yesterday. We had samples taken from 2 of our blasts previously and frozen incase we ever wanted to do genetic testing on them to check if they are normal or not. To cut a long story short the clinic are changing the lab they use and ended up testing the blasts without our say so or knowledge. We weren't very happy about this and they have now offered us the mini IVF for free along with additional genetic testing if we want it so that will be a big help. Out of the 2 blasts they tested one was chromosomally normal and the other abnormal which ties in with the stats for our age. So we are one blast down now but if we had transferred the defective one it wouldn't have worked anyway or even worse could have ended in miscarriage. The normal one has a higher success rate and lower miscarriage rate so that's something I suppose.

I agree with you that you can't wait 6 months between iuis. How many more are you entitled to after this one? Hopefully you won't need any further treatment after this one.


----------



## happylass14

Evening all. Glad to hear things are finally moving forward for you Lucie. Everything crossed that you get a negative result next week. 
Jade I always thought that the NHS rule was only single transfers under the age of 37 and that they were quite strict about it. But given that Lucie had a double transfer it may only be the rule if it's your first cycle. We've always had double transfers (apart from the FET at CRGW when we only had the 1 frostie) but then I'm ancient at 38!
Pont how are things with you? Have you made any decisions about the next steps?
Gem hope all is well with you. Nothing much happening with me. Just playing the (never ending!) waiting game. 
I'm surprised that there aren't more people on this thread given that WFI is always so busy! If there are any lurkers out there - don't be shy!


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi happy, glad everything is going well with you! I'm surprised there aren't more on this thread too. Would be great to have some newbies here to keep us company.


----------



## K jade

lucie wow a free IVF great result! Repro. sound great, and will defiantly be my back up plan
I have 2 more IUIs to go and then the full IVF entitlement. 
so could be a very long road if waiting 6 months between every cycle. I will talk to them next time I go in for baseline I think and try and explain that I really need to get a move on with things. 


happy glad things are going well. I'm also surprised there aren't more on here. WFI covers the whole of wales pretty must doesn't it? there must be lurkers. I agree don't be shy!!


----------



## pontsian

Hi Ladies, glad everyone is well. I am fine, still having wobbles but I think i am over the worst of the shock and trying to think positively. I had a letter yesterday informing me i have an appointment at the Gwent on the 27th June to discuss more surgery, the removal of my last tube and maybe even my ovaries. It is upsetting to think about, that my chance of falling pregnant naturally with my own child will never happen but i am trying to look forward. We are no further forward with any treatment decisions, but to be honest it is quite nice to have a break from the constant treadmill. Then i am back at WIFI early August to discuss options further.

Lucie - great news about Reprofit offering the mini IVF for free after their cock up! Hope your numbers have continued to fall xx

Jade - I would defo recommend Reprofit if things don't work out here, but make sure you exhaust your NHS entitlement first! Hope the wait is killing you too much xx

Happy -Glad to hear things are going well, how far along are you now? x


----------



## K jade

I do understand Pont. We also have no chance of a miracle, and living with the complete lack of hope on that front  can be hard. it’s one thing needing ivf but the finality of having a  diagnosis , where there in absolutely zero chance of anything happening naturally, is somehow different. But moving forwards, you gotta keep your eye on the prize and having this surgery will greatly increase your chances of success. Have you had anymore thoughts on what you will do about a donor? 

Lucie, Happy and Gem hope you are all OK..

AFM.. this wait really is driving me insane. I’ve completely lost hope in IUI working at all, and it won’t be until next year that I’ll start IVF at this rate. Also not sure that eggs are in great shape anymore due to my cycles becoming very very short and having low amh. I may be worrying over nothing but Just can’t seem to shake the feeling that something is very wrong with my body. 
So we may well go down the DE route too , but whatever it takes 
xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi there ladies . 
My names Natalie im 32 years old . I'm at the beginning of my ivf journey . My partner is 43 and we have been ttc for a looooooong time . 
Yesterday I went for my first ivf appointment  . I have pcos and my partner a low sperm count . We've both undergone lots of test . My womb looks good ,my egg reserve also good, tubes clear . My poor oh had to have 10 tubes of blood taken ..yes 10 😝. Anyway I had an internal scan which showed cysts on my ovaries .  when the doc asked if we had any questions . I asked if by me having pcos will my egg quality be good . He said it wouldn't be as good as if I didn't have pcos , I asked if there was anything I could do . He said that some studies show metformin helps but it's not a proven thing , fair play he was brilliant there and then he said he would be happy to prescribe me 3 months worth as I said I'm prepared to do anything  . I'm due to start my ivf end of August .until we have the results of all blood tests I won't know if I'm on a long or short protocol . I'm on 1500 mg 3 tablets a day . He told me to take 1 a week then 2 the second week and build myself up . I'm going away this weekend and will start it Monday . 

Hope your all doing ok


----------



## K jade

hi Natalie and welcome  
that's fantastic that your are starting your treatment so soon after your initial appointment!
when I was first referred to WFI there was a wait of a couple of years so it sounds like things have really improved. 
Yes I have also found all the Drs there fab and they really seem to know what they are talking about 
are you under the UHW clinic or in Neath?

hope everyone else is doing OK..?
XXXX


----------



## Natsel

They did tell me the waiting list are a lot shorter now . I'm under the neath . Again I think the waiting list is shorter there than the UHW . Because of our ages I think they just want us to start as soon as possible . We had lots of blood tests done so I presume once there back we can start . Because my oh as a low sperm count he had to have extra blood tests done , but they take up to 6 weeks . I did ask when we will start treatment and he said no later than September . 
I'm getting married September 17 so possibly ad could have our own bundle of joy there too xx


----------



## Gem32

Welcome natalie wishing you the best of luck with your journey. I had treatment at neath. I cannot fault the staff or treatment. Dr Zac was outlet favourite.

Jade, Sian and Lucie hope you are all well. Sorry I haven't been on here I have really bad sickness. 

Happy have you had your 12 week scan yet?

I probably won't be posting much but will keep popping in to see how you're all doing. Thank you to you all for the support you gave me x


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi all 👋🏼 I've got my first appointment coming up in a few weeks in neath Wfi after we got referred on for ivf. We've had quite a few tests done so hoping there's not many more needed but seems that there always is haha! What was the extra 6 week blood test you had to have testing for natsel? Anyway, just wanted to say hello as have been a lurker last few weeks haha!! Wishing you all luck on your journeys xxx


----------



## Natsel

cocoloco123 said:


> Hi all &#128075;&#127996; I've got my first appointment coming up in a few weeks in neath Wfi after we got referred on for ivf. We've had quite a few tests done so hoping there's not many more needed but seems that there always is haha! What was the extra 6 week blood test you had to have testing for natsel? Anyway, just wanted to say hello as have been a lurker last few weeks haha!! Wishing you all luck on your journeys xxx


I think it was a genetic testing one . Im hoping everything will be ok . My partners sperm count is pretty low , I asked because the sperm count is low , does that mean there will be other problems , although the the doc couldn't say for sure , but more than likely there will be . I just keep thinking it only takes one &#128522; What tests have you had?


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks for the reply. My partner has borderline low count also so maybe we will need to have that genetic test too - Def not had that yet. I've had the day 2 and 21 bloods, AMH, the screening tests, hsg and pelvic ultrasound. Partners had 2 sperm tests and then a sperm prep also. Fingers crossed your genetic test comes back ok and you can get started soon! Xxx


----------



## Natsel

cocoloco123 said:


> Thanks for the reply. My partner has borderline low count also so maybe we will need to have that genetic test too - Def not had that yet. I've had the day 2 and 21 bloods, AMH, the screening tests, hsg and pelvic ultrasound. Partners had 2 sperm tests and then a sperm prep also. Fingers crossed your genetic test comes back ok and you can get started soon! Xxx


I can't remember the reason why he had to have it . Took in so much info it became a blur in the end . Thank you . I'm hoping it will be in August sometime . When I asked about starting he said no later than September . I think because we both have problems , they want us in asap . He said my age (32) I'm neutral .


----------



## cocoloco123

I've heard before that they do genetics tests for low count to check if that's the reason behind it but not sure what the cut off is count wise for when they do them and when they don't so could be that it could just be something everyone has to have. It's so much information all the time isn't it that it's hard to keep up!!! August / sept isn't too bad is it. Although months drag so much when you're having these problems I feel!!! Xx


----------



## Natsel

I know . They are lovely in the hospital and are very honest which I liked , as you know where you stand . In the mean time in taking vitamins and sticking to a healthy diet and exercise regime . Trying to lower my bmi just getting myself as good as possible . Lost 16 lbs in 8 weeks now on metformin to try and boost egg quality for my pcos x


----------



## cocoloco123

Wow that's really good - well done!!! I need to start thinking more about healthy eating etc. Good to know they are nice there! xx


----------



## pontsian

Evening Ladies, 

Welcome Natsel and Cocoloco - good luck with your treatments. I found everyone at the WFI in the Heath to be very good. 

Happy _ hope you are doing well, have you had another scan? 

Gem - hope you are doing well too x

Luice - hope all is on track for your next mini IVF. 

AFM i had my appointment at the Gwent and my last tube is to be removed but my ovaries are not which was a relief to hear. Unfortunately I was given no time scale even though I pushed and explained about my IVF situation she was totally non committal. She asked that I have another scan done, I did argue that she had the results of my latest one from WFI done in March but she said she wanted another. I was sent down to radiology and told it was a minimum 14 week wait!! I was furious!! I couldn't get back to see the consultant to complain so i rang WFI to see if they could help and fair play they were great. I have had 3 separate phone calls from the manager and reception trying to resolve this and  Dr D'Angelo is going to write to my consultant to explain that my surgery is urgent. Combined with all of this is that we have decided to investigate properly using my identical twin sister as a donor, we now have a double appointment booked for 12th August to have her bloods and tests etc carried out. I did have an appointment booked for 4th August and straight away one of the ladies i spoke to, Lara, put it back a week - none of the flaffing around I had last time so maybe that complaint I made is still paying dividends! Feeling very anxious but my sister is excited and willing and husband is willing to try, i guess given my own experiences with IVF and i am extremely wary  to get my hopes up


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi pontsian! Thanks for the welcome. 

Can't believe that they were expecting you to wait another 14 weeks when it sounds like you've not long had one and given the circumstances. Great that the Wfi have been so helpful - I hope things speed up for you. Exciting that you and your partner have decided to investigate further about your twin as a donor. Can understand not wanting to get your hopes up and your anxiety about it but good that you are looking at options. Hope your August appointment goes well. Xxx


----------



## K jade

Sian I think they have made some changes there recently
I was in Thursday to plan 2nd Iui
Met with two nurses who I haven't seen before. They basically apologised massively about my delays and apparently the donor nurse who I'd been dealing with previously , who in all honestly did mess this up, is 'no longer working there'    
Anyway the new donor nurse seems lovely and I had a good feeling about her. So fingers crossed things now run smoothly for me and u! 

That's fantastic things are moving forward for u 

Welcome newbies! I've been under WFI a looonnngggg time and they seem to have made a lot of improvements recently which is very promising . Waiting lists when we were first referred were 2 years 
Xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi k jade! Thanks for the welcome! Glad that there seems to have been a positive staff change - hope things run smoother for you now! I was surprised at how quick our appointment came through. However, my partner is now panicking as he only just scraped the bmi at referral for ivf stage and is just back from a boys holiday (!) where he's put on weight! He's worked out his bmi is now 30.1 rather than the under 30 it needed to be! Sure he can lose it before the appointment but said I'd ask for advice here on whether you and partners for re- weighed again at first wfi appointment? Thanks  xxx


----------



## Gem32

Hi Cocoloco,

Yes we got re weighed at the first appointment at wfi neath. They seem to be more concerned with the women's bmi though I can remember my other half getting on scales with boots on and she said not to bother taking them off. If you have any questions about neath please feel free to ask ☺


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks for the reply and info! Good to have a heads up! I think my husband will have to go wearing next to nothing to keep the weight down hahaha hopefully it'll be a sunny day!! Congrats on your bfp!!! Very exciting! Hope everything is going well! Xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi there, sorry for being so quiet, just been taking time to get back to normal after the ectopic and enjoy some time with DH.

Pont, I'm glad you've posted as I know we are on the social media group together but I don't get to chat with you much and have been wondering how things are going for you. I think that's fantastic news that you are exploring options with you twin. I hope that both you and DH are more at ease with this now and I really hope it all goes well for you. 

Gem, hope all is going well for you and baby. 

Jade, glad things are looking up for you and the new donor nurse sounds good. Do you know when you will get going with the next iui?

Coco, welcome, great to have some new people on here. Both me and my DH were weighed before our treatment. I think we were both under the limit but not sure how much difference it would have made if he wasn't. Sorry that's not really very helpful to you. 

Afm, I'm due to be starting my mini IVF in Czech in a couple of weeks. I have no idea how that's going to go at all. It will have been 2.5 months since I took the medication for my ectopic and they said to wait 3 months but I'm just going to give it a try anyway and hope for the best. We aren't going to transfer an embryo anyway so I'm hoping those extra 2 weeks won't matter too much. We also have our appt with wfi in a couple of weeks for treatment planning for our second round. I'm hoping they will let me start in August so we will have a fresh transfer with them and then if that fails go back to Czech in September to have my genetically normal embryo transferred. I'm so tired of it all though. We have been doing this for nearly 18 months now.


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi lucieloos! 

No that's great thanks - good for him to have notice for the re-weigh! That'll learn him for overindulging with his friends haha! Hope you've been enjoying your time having a little break. So sorry to hear about you ectopic. Glad to hear though that you're Close to a new cycle now. You wouldn't have thought 2 weeks would make a difference would you?! Really hope it goes well for you. I can't imagine how difficult it must've been for you. How long will you have to be away in czech for in total? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi coco, thanks lovely, yes it was a very hard time I'm just glad that we are through it now and can move on. Hoping and praying we don't have to go through anything like that again. I'm half thinking of having a fresh transfer now when I go out to Czech in which case I will probably be there around 5 days. Normally when I go I freeze any embryos as I have been banking them up and so would only have to stay 1 or 2 nights then but I'm getting tired of it all and kind of think I just want to get on with it so maybe transfer out there this month and then NHS transfer next month. Have to see how it all goes though. Hope everything goes ok with your DH. I'm sure it will be fine. Put him on a strict diet haha xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Ah that's not as long as I thought you'd have to stay. How does it work then? Do you do All the prep here and then go over for egg collection / transfer? Such s good idea banking them up! But can understand you wanting to get on with it. DH is proper stressing bless him! He's doing well though and only has a pound left to go lol but that doesn't include clothes weight! He's going to have to strip off hahaha! Xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww that's brilliant about your DH. I'm sure they aren't going to mind about a couple of pounds it's more for those that are well over weight. With regards to Czech yep I do all the prep here. The drugs are sent over or some buy the from tesco, asda etc and then I have my scans at crgw in llantrisant who have been great and forward the results to my doctor. He tells me if we need to make any changes to meds etc and then I fly out the day before egg collection. If I'm just having egg collection I will either go home the same day or the following day or if I'm having a fresh transfer I will wait the extra 3-5 days. It's really easy actually. I could never have afforded as many attempts as I've had in the uk it's so expensive here. When are you looking to get started? Is this your first attempt?


----------



## happylass14

Evening ladies. Apologies for the (long!) silence. It's been crazy season in work but only another week left and I get 6 weeks off yippee!!
Lucie I hope you enjoyed your holiday and glad to hear you've managed to get some quality relaxing time with your DH. Glad things are getting going for you again - everything crossed. 
Jade glad to hear things are starting to sort themselves out on the donor front and that you're happy with the new nurse. 
Pont I hope all is well with you. 
Welcome Coco! As others have said I'm sure that the FC won't quibble over a few points on the BMI scale, especially if it's your DH. We were weighed on referral at the Royal Glam and noone's ever checked since. So that was about 18 months before we started at WFI. 
Gem hope you are well. 
Thanks to those who asked after me. All good here!


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks for the advice all and thanks for the welcome happylass - glad things are going well with you. 

We had our appointment and it was all ok after a bit of hard dieting phew! We will be starting down Reg in August so thats amazing. We had been expecting it to take years for nhs as that's what we were told so had been for consultation at crgw thinking we would get at least one in private before starting nhs so putting the crgw cycle on hold a bit.

Lucieloos thanks for the info on that - It sounds really manageable then. I had a look at the website after seeing it in your bio and it's so much cheaper isn't it - makes you wonder how the price varies so much country to country! Yes first time for us. 

Was thinking of maybe trying some acupuncture. I'm sure I saw something about that on this thread when reading through but now can't find it so maybe it was on a different one? Is it ok by Wfi to do acupuncture? And if so, any recommendations from anyone who's had it? 

Thanks  xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Happy, brilliant news that all is going well with you!

Coco, I had acupuncture for my last transfer and am doing the same this time. The one thing I would say is to book in early. I am really struggling to find somebody who can fit me in. Last time I used Katherine Pearce who was lovely but she is waiting for an op so is hesitant to book too many appointments incase she has to cancel them. I've also had Jacky Brown who works with her but she is fully booked this time. I've tried Barefoot medicine now who are based in Caerphilly and Penarth and have managed to get some appointments but the times aren't really very convenient with work but I can't see many other options at the moment.


----------



## cocoloco123

Okay great - thanks Lucieloos. Better get on the case soon then! Glad you've managed to find somewhere to fit you in but shame it's not great times with work. I'll struggle to go if nowhere does after work hours I think! Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Coco loco and Luciloos - I had acupuncture  with my last cycle  and  used Maxine Smillie.  She is based in Newport  and Abergavenny and is Zita West trained for acupuncture  to support  fertility treatment.  If you search her  name her details  are on her website.


----------



## Gem32

I can highly recommend Maxine Smillie too she fantastic. I saw her in Abergaveny she's there Tuesdays and Fridays think she does a clinic in Cardiff on a Thursday.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks both, I tried Maxine last time but she wanted me to go up to Abergavenny for some appts and I just couldn't fit in travelling up there with work etc I have found somebody now though she sounds amazing I don't know how I didn't come across her before. She specialises in women's health and used to be a midwife and doula and she does evenings and weekends, is 2 minutes from my house and can fit me in so all good!

I have my treatment planning appt at the Heath tomorrow morning so that will be interesting. I'm hoping they will let me cycle at the end of August. I think they are putting me on short antagonist protocol this time with 350iu Gonal. Af has just arrived though so I begin meds for my Czech round tomorrow. I'm determined to crack this lol xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks all. I'll look into Maxine although would struggle to get to Abergavenny with work but could do Thursday's in Cardiff.  Who's the person that you have found Lucieloos if you don't mind me asking? Really hope that your appointment goes well tomo!!!!keep us updated! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes no problem, she is called Jenny Pateman and works out of a few locations - Cardiff gate, Cardiff Bay and Penarth are the ones I know of. She has a website http://www.jennypatemantraditionalacupuncture.com/ and social media page. She seems very flexible with appointments. Will let you know how I get on tomorrow. Hope they don't make me wait any longer because of the ectopic xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lucieloos

Hello there, well I've had my appt at the Heath this morning. It went really well, they were on time, the nurse was lovely and we filled the forms in super quick. I'm going to be on either 350 or 450iu Gonal this time, can't remember which but seems quite high especially as im going for lower dose quality over quantity in Czech now but see what happens I guess. We can start whenever we want so I suggested around 19th August for my next af which was a bit of a guess really but she said that was fine I've just got to call up when I'm ready. I asked about bank holidays as my egg collection might possibly fall on the August bank hol and she said it's not a problem as they are open on bank hols now but might have to go to neath instead which is fine so all good and I'm pleased we have a couple of options. Just hope we get lucky with one of them!


----------



## K jade

That sounds great Lucy. I guess at least u have the advantage of trying their high stim approach and then also a milder approach at repro too. But hopefully u won't have to as this'll be the cycle for u fingers crossed. 

Hi to everyone else. Can't remember who asked about weight but I was never weighed nor DP
also if u don't fancy acupuncture reflexology is great too and a bit more relaxing! 

Afm I'm on day 7 of stims. Looks like I'm responding well which is rather a turn up for the books with my pi*'s poor Amh


----------



## Lucieloos

That's brilliant news Jade, great that you are on your way and responding well. Keep us posted with how everything goes.


----------



## cocoloco123

Glad your appointment went well lucieloos and you can start back there soon! That Jenny pateman would be convenient for me too as I struggle to get out of work during the days on weekdays so flexibility would be handy! 
Glad you are responding well to your stims k jade - how long are you generally on stims for? 

Xxx


----------



## Natsel

Hi all . Sorry I haven't posted for sometime . It's only been because I've had nothing to report . It's all been a barrage of phone calls this afternoon . Me and my partner are going Tuesday to start our treatment plan . My partner has a low sperm count so they want to freeze a sample before we start as well . The nurse told me I'm on a short protocol ..could anyone tell me what that is . My heads mushed again ?


----------



## happylass14

Hi Natsel. Great news that things are moving for you. Assuming that you are doing agonist short protocol, basically it means that you will be down regging at the same time as stimming - so 2 injections per day (although you may start the down regging a day or 2 before you introduce stimms). Short protocol usually starts in the first few days of your cycle and last for approx 14 days (depending on how you respond). It's what I've always done. I know less about long protocol but it involves down regging only before then introducing stimms once your own body is shut down. It takes much longer as the name suggests - maybe a month or so I think? Good luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Natsel

happylass14 said:


> Hi Natsel. Great news that things are moving for you. Assuming that you are doing agonist short protocol, basically it means that you will be down regging at the same time as stimming - so 2 injections per day (although you may start the down regging a day or 2 before you introduce stimms). Short protocol usually starts in the first few days of your cycle and last for approx 14 days (depending on how you respond). It's what I've always done. I know less about long protocol but it involves down regging only before then introducing stimms once your own body is shut down. It takes much longer as the name suggests - maybe a month or so I think? Good luck. Let us know how you get on.


Thank you so much for your reply , I'm to afraid to google . Can I ask what down regging means ?


----------



## happylass14

Yes of course - sorry I should have explained. Down regging is basically switching off your own body so that the other drugs can take over. The stimms will allow you to produce far more eggs than you would naturally and you won't ovulate until you take the trigger shot.


----------



## Natsel

Thank you I understand  . I will report back Tuesday and update you xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Good luck for your appointment Tuesday natsel. We have our treatment planning next week too but for long protocol xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Lucieloos have you had your acupuncture yet With Jenny? Just wondering how it went if you have and if you would recommend? Thanks! Xx


----------



## Natsel

cocoloco123 said:


> Good luck for your appointment Tuesday natsel. We have our treatment planning next week too but for long protocol xx


Thank you and you to , I'm hoping to start end of August


----------



## K jade

hope everyone is doing OK. 

happylass I had absolutely no idea what long and short protocol meant either! so that's helpful 
how are things going? I cant remember if you were the one with twins or not...  

hi to everyone. 
wish me luck...im on  ARRGGHHH!!
was up there a lot last week. nurses were brilliant which does make things easier especially when you  need to face the reality of going back for more cycles

xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Oooh hope the 2ww goes quickly for you k jade and you get the result you want at the end! Keep us updated! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Been today for my treatment plan . I'm not sure if I'm starting August or September will find out Thursday . Apparently they are waiting on some sort of blood test result . A bit of confusion so waiting to hear .

My partner did a sample , his sperm count is very low but they have frozen 2 sperm and he will do a fresh sample on the day . 

I'm on a short protocol . I'm starting on 225 ml of medapor? When I start the injections . Then scans etc and then I have to have another injection can't remember the name . Then a trigger shot to make me ovulate . Then pesteries up the bum .

Had a bit of a meltdown this afternoon . I have a phobia of needles and injections . It's all been a bit overwhelming . Think I need to get over the phobia pretty quick x


----------



## happylass14

Jade all the very best for the 2ww - will be keeping everything firmly crossed for you! It's Gem having twins - just the one for me thank goodness! 
Natsel it's only natural to be anxious at the start of IVF - it's a massive step. Having said that the thought of injecting is far, far worse than the reality. It will honestly become second nature after a short while. I remember being petrified the first time I did it but I went on to inject well over 100 times and I wouldn't have done that if it was that bad! We are all here for you when you need us x


----------



## cocoloco123

Natsel I've had my treatment planning now too. Starting the down regulation injections in a weeks time. I'm super excited to get started but also a bit anxious. Feels good to be taking steps though  xxx


----------



## K jade

natsel I know how u feel 
I was so overwhelmed when I was given my big bag of drugs and big bag of needles. 
the nurse went through the demonstration with me but I couldn't take it in
best thing to do is go on youtube and watch lots of demos. 
take it all in before you attempt it yourself. honestly by day 3 I was flying through them.
and I hate needles too. my DP did all mine while I looked away. 
I'm still not sure I could ever inject myself. 
xx

/links

PS fertility-information.com was the website given to me by one of the nurses. I believe it has lots of demos on it. and http://www.menopur.co.uk will talk you through the menopur with demos too.


----------



## Natsel

cocoloco123 said:


> Natsel I've had my treatment planning now too. Starting the down regulation injections in a weeks time. I'm super excited to get started but also a bit anxious. Feels good to be taking steps though  xxx


Aww that's good news are you on long protocol? X


----------



## Natsel

K jade said:


> natsel I know how u feel
> I was so overwhelmed when I was given my big bag of drugs and big bag of needles.
> the nurse went through the demonstration with me but I couldn't take it in
> best thing to do is go on youtube and watch lots of demos.
> take it all in before you attempt it yourself. honestly by day 3 I was flying through them.
> and I hate needles too. my DP did all mine while I looked away.
> I'm still not sure I could ever inject myself.
> xx
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites
> 
> PS fertility-information.com was the website given to me by one of the nurses. I believe it has lots of demos on it. and http://www.menopur.co.uk will talk you through the menopur with demos too.


Thank you for the link I will check it out . I feel better today , it was just to much to take in . I've researched lots about icsi but never came across the pessaries bit ! My partner said he would inject me . Hoping to start soon x


----------



## happylass14

<whispers> Natsel btw the pessaries (assuming they are Cyclogest?) can be used in either the front or rear entrance. Rear is definitely less messy but can also cause constipation. I used to alternate but generally favoured the front entrance!


----------



## Natsel

happylass14 said:


> <whispers> Natsel btw the pessaries (assuming they are Cyclogest?) can be used in either the front or rear entrance. Rear is definitely less messy but can also cause constipation. I used to alternate but generally favoured the front entrance!


Ah now the nurse told me it goes up your bum ! Although my friend offered to load a gun and shoot one up there &#128514; . I don't know the name she said I would have them after egg transfer to sustain pregnancy something about progesterone ?


----------



## happylass14

Will almost certainly be Cyclogest. Let us know!
Ps - that's why they call them bum bullets! 😂


----------



## Natsel

happylass14 said:


> Will almost certainly be Cyclogest. Let us know!
> Ps - that's why they call them bum bullets! &#128514;


&#128514;&#128514; waaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lucieloos

Hey coco and natsel great news that you have both had your treatment planning and can get started soon!

Coco, I had my first acupuncture with Jenny and she was really lovely probably the best one I've had yet she seemed very thorough so I'm booked in for a few more sessions with her, would definitely recommend.

I'm due to fly out to Czech tomorrow and have egg collection on Saturday. For the first time ever my scans have gone pretty well. I have 9 follicles all around the same size and trigger tomorrow. I still don't think I will get anymore than my usual 2-3 eggs but I'm doing mini IVF so a lot less drugs and a lot cheaper. The scanning lady said they quite often see people who have a better response with less drugs as not pushing the ovaries so hard.


----------



## Natsel

Lucieloos said:


> Hey coco and natsel great news that you have both had your treatment planning and can get started soon!
> 
> Coco, I had my first acupuncture with Jenny and she was really lovely probably the best one I've had yet she seemed very thorough so I'm booked in for a few more sessions with her, would definitely recommend.
> 
> I'm due to fly out to Czech tomorrow and have egg collection on Saturday. For the first time ever my scans have gone pretty well. I have 9 follicles all around the same size and trigger tomorrow. I still don't think I will get anymore than my usual 2-3 eggs but I'm doing mini IVF so a lot less drugs and a lot cheaper. The scanning lady said they quite often see people who have a better response with less drugs as not pushing the ovaries so hard.


Wishing the best of luck X


----------



## K jade

hi lucie, 
I'm interested in Repro or gennet if things don't work out for me with WFI , 
but may I ask how easy it is to travel there?
I know its in Brno not Prague, but when I looked on Cardiff airport noting goes to czech at all .. (mind you no surprises there)
do you go from Bristol? how easy is it?
good luck for this cycle xxx


gosh 2ww sucks. I feel totally un pregnant and my boobs are back to their pancake selves. 
I know its too early to tell in reality as OTD isn't till Sunday 4th.....


----------



## happylass14

Good Luck Lucie! 
Keeping everything crossed for you Jade. If it's any consolation I'm 18 weeks and my boobs haven't grown at all (I have pancakes too!). That's one pregnancy symptom that has unfortunately passed me by. 
Jade we were planning on going to Brno for DE and as far as I can remember you can only fly direct from either Stanstead (Ryanair) or Luton (Wizzair). The other option is to fly Bristol  to Prague and get the train to Brno which I think takes a couple of hours though Lucie will probably know more. We had flights booked from Stanstead which would have been a right trek. Why is Cardiff airport so ****??!


----------



## K jade

happy thanks, I feel reassured by that. 
ive  just seen you had quite a lot of BFNs before this successful one bless you
did you do anything different for this cycle?


----------



## cocoloco123

Yes long protocol for me. Thanks for the link to that website - I'm going to have a look too! Lucieloos - good luck for your collection - let us know how it goes! I've booked in with Jenny so glad you had a good experience with her! Not quite sure what to expect as I've never had it before! Not liking the sound of these bum bullets haha! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Had a phone call today to confirm my treatment will be starting in August .. Odd really I've never wanted my period to come quick enough . In the mean time is there anything I can do to prepare myself ?


----------



## K jade

congrats  natsel. bet you are exited  
I just made sure I ate really healthy , kept tea and coffee to a minimum, I totally eliminated alcohol (but I'm not a fan anyway) , drank loads of water, and tried to relax and not get stressed (easier said than done I know). I did things like have hot baths and then listen to relaxation CD. 
supplement wise I know at wfi they tell you to take folic acid and pre natal vitamins. but may ladies also take coq10 as this can help with egg quality. I also took vitamin D as I know low levels can be detrimental to implantation, and due to the weather here many of us are low on it. 
i'm  sue others will have some ideas too
xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Haha natsel, this month was the only time in years I was chuffed my period had arrived! Good news that you are starting August! Interested to know any answers to the preparation advice? So far I have upped my protein intake and am trying to eat more fruit and veg but not sure if there's anything else people would advise? Xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks for the tips k jade! xx


----------



## Natsel

K jade said:


> congrats natsel. bet you are exited
> I just made sure I ate really healthy , kept tea and coffee to a minimum, I totally eliminated alcohol (but I'm not a fan anyway) , drank loads of water, and tried to relax and not get stressed (easier said than done I know). I did things like have hot baths and then listen to relaxation CD.
> supplement wise I know at wfi they tell you to take folic acid and pre natal vitamins. but may ladies also take coq10 as this can help with egg quality. I also took vitamin D as I know low levels can be detrimental to implantation, and due to the weather here many of us are low on it.
> i'm sue others will have some ideas too
> xx


I don't drink coffee and I'm on decaf instead tea . I'm taking folic acid and pre natal vitamins , I'm on a diet and exercise 3 times a week but understand that will have to stop when I start the treatment well the exercise bit .im on metformin to help with egg quality . I've heard drinking pineapple juice is good but it has to be non concentrate I think . I'm on short protocol so I think it's going to happen quick the process . I'm not thinking of the bigger picture but taking it one step at a time . Do have a glass of wine on the weekend but will cut that out soon X


----------



## happylass14

Yes Jade this was the 10th or 11th embryo we'd had put back 😬. I did have a scratch before this transfer (although I had one before). They also gave me Prednisolone and Clexane in case I've got any kind of immune or clotting issue (they won't test for this at WFI but they will treat empirically once you get to a certain point) 
With regards to preparation advice I've done all of the above over the years but right before my successful transfer I'd been in Portugal for a week where I'd been knocking back the cocktails, downing tons of coffee and pigging out on junk food! Whilst I don't think that anything makes a great deal of difference to the outcome I think it's really important that you do whatever you think is best for yourself and you feel completely happy with your lifestyle. Having said that I did always up my protein intake (I'm veggie) by drinking fortified protein drinks that you can buy in the chilled cabinet in Tesco. Good luck ladies - we are all here willing you on!


----------



## Natsel

happylass14 said:


> Yes Jade this was the 10th or 11th embryo we'd had put back &#128556;. I did have a scratch before this transfer (although I had one before). They also gave me Prednisolone and Clexane in case I've got any kind of immune or clotting issue (they won't test for this at WFI but they will treat empirically once you get to a certain point)
> With regards to preparation advice I've done all of the above over the years but right before my successful transfer I'd been in Portugal for a week where I'd been knocking back the cocktails, downing tons of coffee and pigging out on junk food! Whilst I don't think that anything makes a great deal of difference to the outcome I think it's really important that you do whatever you think is best for yourself and you feel completely happy with your lifestyle. Having said that I did always up my protein intake (I'm veggie) by drinking fortified protein drinks that you can buy in the chilled cabinet in Tesco. Good luck ladies - we are all here willing you on!


Thank you ! Thing is I know we all want to be at our best but I don't want to do anything drastic and have to cut out xy and z and shock my body . I've been doing everything gradually . I think that's a good idea with the protein drinks I never thought of that as I don't like eggs cheese etc . How long before your treatment did you start these drinks ? Or did you have them during ?


----------



## happylass14

Natsel I usually started the first day of injections and stopped at EC. My successful cycle was a FET so no injecting but I started the protein a day or two before ET. Who knows if it made any difference?!


----------



## Lucieloos

Wow this thread is moving fast!

Jade, good luck with your 2ww. I didn't notice any particular changes in my boobs either when I got a BFP so I wouldn't worry too much. I would definitely recommend Reprofit if you ever need to give them a try. It's true you cant fly from Cardiff and it takes a bit of effort but it's not that bad. I think the options are to either fly from Bristol to Vienna and then get the coach from outside the airport which drops you in the centre of Brno (takes approx 2hrs) or fly from Stansted or Luton directly to Brno. You could fly Bristol to Prague as well but that takes a bit longer to get to Brno. Having tried all the options many times I personally prefer travelling up to Stansted and flying direct. The flight times are really nice so you can leave about 8.30am and have a leisurely drive up (it takes about 3hrs) stop on the way for a coffee or something and then the flight time direct to Brno is only around 1hr45 mins. It's really easy and I prefer it to having to travel the other side. 

Coco, well done on booking Jenny. I think you will enjoy it. On the first session you have a good chat for about an hour and she takes down your full history about everything. Talks to you about what she's going to do and then does a little mini session at the end. I felt really positive when I came out of there. 

Natsel, I wouldn't worry about going too overboard with the lifestyle changes. I mainly drink decaff coffee now and have just 1-2 a day and ocassionally herbal teas. A glass of wine on the weekend won't do you any harm especially red will help get that blood flowing. I try to drink plenty of water throughout the day at work and when I'm stimming will try to eat a bit more protein although I don't obsess about it any more as hasn't really made a lot of difference to my treatment. I would definitely get on the coq10 tablets there are 2 types and the ubiquinol are supposed to be the best and most easily absorbed. They aren't particularly cheap but you can get a big tub off amazon.

Afm, we arrived in Czech yesterday evening and all good here. I triggered last night so we have a free day today and then egg collection first thing tomorrow morning. Really not sure what to expect but if I can get my usual 2-3 eggs then I will back happy. Will keep you posted with how it goes!


----------



## cocoloco123

Good luck for tomo lucieloos! Xx


----------



## K jade

happy that's amazing. u must be tough to have kept on going.
Im glad that wfi have some acknowledgement of immune issues as it seems a lot of clinics just disregard it completely which I think is wrong. 

lucie that's very helpful thanks. good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Had my egg collection today and it went way better than expected. I was hoping to be able to collect my usual 3 eggs now that we are on much less stimms but I got 7 eggs and 6 are mature so just have to wait and see tomorrow how many have fertilised!


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw wow congratulations!!!! That's brilliant! Funny how the low dose has resulted in a bigger number - bodies and medicine are amazing things! Fingers crossed for fertilization now!! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Fingers crossed for you and toes !


----------



## lilmissloud

Hi ladies, wishing you all the best of luck on this exciting but stressful journey. Am finally starting treatment and currently down regging so wanted to say to all and kind of jump on the thread for support. It's not an easy thing this fertility business. Best wishes to all! X


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi lilmissloud. Welcome! Thanks for the luck. I'm starting down reg on Wednesday. Good luck with your cycle! Are you in neath or Cardiff? Xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Lucieloos - hope you had good news today on your fertilisation! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes brilliant news thanks coco, out of the 6 mature eggs all 6 have fertilised properly so we have 6 beautiful little embryos growing now. I have a bit of stress free time now until I find out the day 3 results on Tuesday but they have already told me I will have a day 5 transfer now instead of the day 3 I was planning so will be staying in Czech a couple of extra days!


----------



## cocoloco123

that's brilliant news!!! 100% fertilisation rate is amazing! Hope you have an enjoyable few days whilst waiting for the next update. Is there much to do around where you are staying? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks coco, I'm really pleased. Fertilisation seems to be the one thing we have going for us. I've worked out altogether I've had 20 mature eggs and all of them have fertilised...good old DH! I've been to Brno quite a few times now so the novelty does wear off a little but we keep busy. There's a big shopping mall in the centre so we will probably spend half a day mooching around there at some point, tomorrow we are going to a big lake with little beaches around it and boat trips you can do. Today we chilled in the hotel in the morning and read books etc whilst I waited to make the call and then went to the main square for lunch and on to walk around the castle and gardens. There's enough to keep busy if you want it but in a way it's nice because it isn't like we've come here on holidays and feel like we have to sight see everything in one go. If we want a day of not doing much then I don't feel bad about it. 

How are things going with you?


----------



## cocoloco123

That's good that there are things to do when you want but that you can chill out too without the pressure of seeing loads of sights etc! Sounds idea really! All ok with me thanks - had my first acupuncture with Jenny the other day and she was fab so thanks for pointing me to her! Doing my first injection Wednesday so not long to start now Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww glad you liked Jenny she's lovely isn't she. Good luck with your first injection I'm sure it will all be fine. Keep us posted with how you're getting on.


----------



## lilmissloud

Thanks coco, yes at neath, and I have to say after some terrible times getting to this point. They are amazing down there. Good luck with the injections dh does mine currently just over a week in and and its a lot easier than expected. Again ladies I wish you all the very best in your journies x


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm feeling okay about the injections at the mo. Will be doing them myself as my husband is terrified of needles lol! Sure he'll get over it if it absolutely has to though!! Hope you are all doing okay xx


----------



## K jade

lucie wow thats great news. and brilliant fert rate too! im keeping everything crossed this is the one for you. brno sounds lovely. 

lilmissloud welcome. we also had a very long journey before finally accessing treatement this year. its been worth it though as the staff at wfi have been great and the clinic seem quite foward thinking as well which is promising. 

coco hope injections are going well. i also found them fine once i got going. 

afm ladies im coming to the end of 2ww, but i dont think its a goer this time. have zero symptoms and just not feeling any different to how i always feel this time in my cycle.
i know its  only iui but it would have been nice to catch a break and end this very long journey. but onwards and upwards. 
hopefully i wont have to wait too long before i can get going again with the next cycle

xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies just a quick question about water. I've been told that drinking at least 2 litres of water a day helps to flush the drugs through your system . Does  this include any decaf tea as that's only the hot drink I have. Or is that on top of any other drinks. I'm not a lover of water but will have to drink as much as I can


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, sorry to hear you don't think it's worked. A lack of symptoms doesn't necessarily meant that though. Have you tested yet?

Natsel, I think water from tea can be included but try and have as much ordinary water as you can too.

Afm, got my day 3 results this morning which was very nerve wracking. Amazingly all 6 embryos are still going and we have 1x10 cell, 2x8 cell, 2x7 cell and 1x5 cell so we are definitely having a day 5 transfer on Thursday. I've got 2 acupuncture sessions booked in one before and another after transfer and then we are heading home early evening. Sorry my news is about treatment which isn't at wfi but I do intend to cycle with them next month if this round doesn't work.


----------



## lilmissloud

Thank you for the welcome girlies! Yes I agree wfi have really been amazing with me but the lead up to get to this point was awful. Good luck for your transfer lucieloos 😁 
Natsel if your struggling with water like myself I've been told milk and fresh orange is ok and will count towards to the 2 litre fluid needed. 
Jade thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck. Xx


----------



## cocoloco123

K Jade I hope that you're just one of the ones that has no symptoms! Lots don't seem to. Would be great if the iui worked. How many iui rounds can you have if needed? 

Lucieloos really glad the embryos are progressing well! It doesn't matter that it's not Wfi this cycle - still wanting to hear your updates and good to hear about other options out there! Hopefully you won't have to go back to Wfi fingers crossed. Wishing you good luck for transfer Thursday! Xxx


----------



## K jade

coco I get 1 more IUi before moving onto IVF. clinic seem to think IUI will work for me but I'm obviously more pessimistic .  

lucie great news! I'm hoping you wont need your next cycle with wfi as this'll be the one. and lots of frosties too..
tbh as stupid as it sounds no I haven't tested   I know I shouldn't write myself off just yet but I guess its a self preservation thing   God its a killer this 2ww. people who don't have to go through it don't know how lucky they are!


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi all. Two injections down now and they've been ok. I find the injection site itches for a while after but trying not to touch it! Lucieloos was wondering how your transfer went today? Well I hope! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yay that's brilliant coco well done!

Yes my transfer went well thanks. I had a hatching blast grade 1 transferred and we had another hatching blast and an expanding blast also both grade 1 to freeze. There are another 2 that they are going to check on today to see if they are suitable to freeze as they hadn't quite got there yesterday. We can't believe what an amazing result we've had and the quality seems a lot better too. Now for the 2ww!


----------



## cocoloco123

Wow that's brilliant! What a great result! Glad it went well. Wishing you a speedy 2 week wait with a positive outcome 😃 Xxx


----------



## cocoloco123

K Jade.....are you at the end of the tww yet? Hope you've had good news xx


----------



## K jade

Hi ladies 
Well I've done 3 tests and there IS a line appearing but it's extremely faint.. Nothing like the control line
Not really sure what to think as it just seems inconclusive 
Obviously I will call clinic tomorrow and see what they advise
In honestly I don't think it's a goer, could the trigger still be in my system 18 days later..? 
Obviously the most likely is chemical I think 
Or a hallucination!!!


----------



## cocoloco123

Oh gosh. I really don't think the trigger would still be there!! Hoping it's just the start of a stronger positive developing rather than a chemical. Will keep my fingers crossed for you! Good luck with the clinic tomor hopefully they will give you advise etc xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, there's no way it would still be the trigger 18 days later. What type of tests are you using and how many days past transfer are you? The Internet cheapy tests are useless a frer is a must. A line is a line though.


----------



## K jade

Lucie it was a CB early detector 
I'm not impressed with it and will buy a first responder tomorrow as u suggest
I'm now 16dpiui


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh yes the CB ones aren't as sensitive as frer. The line wouldn't be as dark as the control yet anyway. Keep us posted!


----------



## Lucieloos

Any news Jade?

How are you getting on coco?


----------



## K jade

had hcg done yesterday 
just got the results now. it _is_ low at 32 (20dpiui)
but they said the real indication is if its doubled 
so i'm going back tomorrow 
maybe it was a late implanter...
for now i'm going to keep my fingers crossed and hope for a miracle as I have nothing to lose.

xxx


----------



## cocoloco123

Oooh I really hope it's good news from your further test tomor! 

Lucieloos all good with me. Stomach bruises galore already! Haha! I am a very easy bruiser! I'm just waiting for af. How's your 2ww going? Xx


----------



## Gem32

Kjade keep positive. My hcg started off low and it was twins, it just needs to double every 48hrs. Good luck for your next blood test. Best of luck with your 2ww Lucie.  Sounds like this cycle has been a good one for you. Cocoloco I had bruising in the beginning but then my skin seem to get used to the injections are u alternating sides?


----------



## Lucieloos

Good luck Jade keeping everything crossed for you. Glad all is going well coco.

I tested this morning and it's a bfn from me. It's when I got my bfp last time so not too early. Will stay on the meds until the weekend and test again but almost 100% sure it hasn't worked this time unfortunately so looks like it's onto the NHS. It's like a never ending merry go round. I just want to get off now


----------



## cocoloco123

Yes am alternating sides gem - one side seems to bruise much more. Hopefully it'll calm down! Lucieloos I'm so sorry to hear you've had a bfn today. So disappointing as it all seems so positive in the cycle for you. Hope you are looking after yourself. Xx


----------



## K jade

Aw I'm so sorry lucie. . Sounded like the cycle was going so well which I imagine has made this an even harder blow. At least u can do your next cycle without the added financial burden , small  comfort I know. Xx

Mine was a chem sadly. Hcg now very low.  
I will try again with another donor. ..hopefully I'll be able to go again in 8 weeks 

Hope everyone else ok xxx


----------



## cocoloco123

Oh no k jade. That's such a shame. Was sure it was your bfp. Hope that it is only the 8 weeks (I say 'only' - any wait is totally rubbish in this area) xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm so sorry to hear that Jade, chemicals are so cruel as you get your hopes up and then it's snatched away. Hope you don't have to wait too long for the next go.


----------



## K jade

thanks both. its very hard isn't it. feel a bit broken today  
am in work and probably best as at home I'd just sit obsessing about the whole thing.  we thought that having zero sperm was our issue and then coming round to the whole donor thing,  but it looks like we're in for another long battle we didn't anticipate. 

lucie how you holding up?

coco glad injections are going well. when is EC?


----------



## cocoloco123

You are brave going back to work but I know what you mean as I'm better when I'm busy and have to put on a face as it were! Baseline scan is Wednesday so if that goes to plan then they think Ec would be bank hol weekend ish? With the baseline and follicle tracking scans at Wfi, who tends to do them? Is it one of the nurses? How can they see and measure the follicles? Seems impossible from what I saw on the scans before! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, I know how you feel it's so hard isn't it. I hope you are feeling a little better now it's the weekend and are doing something nice to take your mind off it.

No good news from me either I'm afraid. I tested again this morning to double check and it's still negative. I had kind of got my hopes up a little bit the last couple of days as I had a few symptoms similar to last time when I got my bfp but sadly it was not to be. It's hard as I had such a lovely time out in Czech with my mum, we spent the week there and I really wanted it to work as kind of the icing on the cake to a lovely time we spent together but no. I'm worried now as the 2 frosties I got are being tested to check the chromosomes are all normal, no Down's etc but at my age it's only around 50% that will be normal so we are going to be really lucky if we get one normal. I'm just praying that we can so all this treatment and time spent in Czech won't have been for nothing. I'm coming off all meds tomorrow and hoping af will show up sometime next week so I can get in for my baseline with the NHS. I just want to keep on moving. 

Coco, we should be cycling around the same time! It is one of the sonogrpahers that does the scans. So they will take you into one of the little rooms and put the internal probe in and then with the baseline scan they just count how many little follicles they can see and measure your lining to check its thin enough but with the follicle tracking scans the follicles will have grown a lot, they are like big black circles so they will easily be able to see them and measure them by then. Are you still going to Jenny? Going to book in a few more sessions around the NHS treatment.


----------



## pontsian

So sorry to that this time hasn't been successful Jade, it so cruel. Take time and care of yourself as it is difficult when you have so much invested. How many goes do you have at WFI?  

Like I said before on ** Lucie, I am so sorry to hear that this has been unsuccessful for you too. When do you hope to try again at WFI?  

Coco - I bruised something terrible too, I made sure i rotated all the way round my belly like a clock and I also put a bag of peas on to numb the area before and after which seemed to help a little. 

AFM I had my appointment at WFI yesterday with my twin and my husband. It was all pretty straight forward. First DH and I went in and discussed everything, it is slightly complicated because they want me have my last tube removed before this treatment and I have no date. The consultant (the woman with the accent) said she would contact the other consultant again to try and speed things up. Then my sister went in on her own and had a long chat, had all her bloods taken, filled out loads of forms. The consultant said it now just rests on her blood results but she is happy to go ahead and use my sister as my donor despite our age! We have a follow up on November 8th as the consultant is hopefully i should have had my surgery by then and all the bloods will be back and if everthing is OK we then go ahead with the IVF. We all have to have counselling separately which is compulsory. My DH seems a bit shell shocked by it and is relieved that we have 3 months for (and I) to really get our heads around everything. It is still weird to have my sister involved but because we are identical twins her eggs are genetically identical to mine so i am just trying to look at it like any other body part donation!


----------



## Lucieloos

Pont, that is amazing news that things are moving forward for you. It all sounds very positive. I hope everything goes ok with the bloods. I'm excited that you could be cycling again in a few months!

I am hoping I will be starting the NHS round the end of next week or whenever af shows up! I want to get straight back into it and I said before we started this round of treatments that I want to try and do something every month and in a way think of it as kind of trying naturally. I prefer to be doing something and hate all the waiting inbetween so it suits me. As I'm doing mini IVF now Reprofit have said its fine to have back to back treatments.


----------



## cocoloco123

Pontsian glad that things are moving for you again. Sucks that you have to wait for the op but better get it done and also like you say, time for things to sink in a bit! Hope you hear your op date soon. 

Lucieloos so sorry that it's a bfn for you. It must be so difficult. Hoping the tests come back okay! Would be great to know they are there for you. Good that you are getting straight into another round! Thanks for the info on the scans. The one I did at Wfi at my initial consult worried me as the Wfi dr couldn't find any follicles on one ovary and only four on the other. Hoping it was just wrong time of month (it was day or 2 before af) or it wasn't very visible or sumin as my amh, fsh etc have all be fine. I'd had a consult and scan privately the month before and they didn't mention my follicles so hoping that means there wasn't a problem then. Who knows though! Guess I'll soon find out! Had my second Accupuncture now and am liking it and Jenny too!! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Maybe if it was just before af and you had ovulated some of the follicles had shrunk away and disappeared. I thought it was meant to be done before ovulation but I'm not entirely sure. I'm sure you will be fine if your bloods have all come back ok. Yes Jenny is good. It a bit different to all the other acupuncture I've had as they normally put the needles in and then put some relaxation music on and leave you to relax for a while so i kind of miss that a bit but she is a lovely lady and messaged me yesterday to say she hoped the test went well this weekend and would be thinking of me. I'm thinking if everything goes to plan with this cycle EC should be around the bank hol time for me too.


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw bless, that was kind of her to message you! So wish that it'd been the cycle for you though and you didn't have to go through it all again. Wfi were saying that if Ec is bank hol weekend I'll have to go to the Cardiff clinic rather than neath for it? Guessing they only open one bit at times like that xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh really when I asked about it they said it would probably be at the neath one and not Cardiff?! It would be great if we had EC on the same day! What cycle day will you be on Wednesday?


----------



## cocoloco123

Oh really?! Strange!  Maybe they just warn everyone in case and then decide closer to the time haha! It would be great! It'll be cd 6 or 7 on wed for me. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh ok I thought they normally did baseline scans on day 2 or 3. Will you be starting stimms as late as cd 6 or 7 then?


----------



## cocoloco123

Yes I thought that too but they booked it in advance when I started down reg and said it only needed to be changed if I haven't had af by then. I'll have been on the buserelin two weeks by then. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Ah right ok, well I'm hoping I shouldn't be too far behind you. I think I will be starting stimms on day 2 or 3. Hoping there won't be any problem getting an appt for baseline when af shows up as I won't have booked in advance but they did just say to call when it arrives. If af does arrive this week I think my EC will either be the 29th which will be the bank hol or the 31st which is the Wednesday. I would rather the bank hol as easier with work. I found the 2ww a bit of a nightmare in work. I thought it would be easier being distracted in work than staying at home as I have done before but as it got to around the time I would be testing I found it really hard to concentrate in work and the days were so long so next time I think I would like to work for the first part of the 2ww but then take a few days off around the time I might start testing.


----------



## cocoloco123

Yes am sure they are used to booking in the baselines with a short turn around for those on short protocol. I get super duper stressed in my job and it's really unpredictable so have decided to have the 2ww off if I get that far with a combo of special leave and leave. I would rather work and be busy but there's no way to ensure it's calm ish so it's not worth it I don't feel. Might do for future cycles but will see how this first one goes! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Lucieloos said:


> Ah right ok, well I'm hoping I shouldn't be too far behind you. I think I will be starting stimms on day 2 or 3. Hoping there won't be any problem getting an appt for baseline when af shows up as I won't have booked in advance but they did just say to call when it arrives. If af does arrive this week I think my EC will either be the 29th which will be the bank hol or the 31st which is the Wednesday. I would rather the bank hol as easier with work. I found the 2ww a bit of a nightmare in work. I thought it would be easier being distracted in work than staying at home as I have done before but as it got to around the time I would be testing I found it really hard to concentrate in work and the days were so long so next time I think I would like to work for the first part of the 2ww but then take a few days off around the time I might start testing.


Hey , I've been pretty quiet on this board as I'm just waiting for my af to arrive . I'm hoping this Friday . I'm on short protocol . The day of af I have to phone to book an appointment for a scan and collect my injections . When I went for my treatment plan I asked the nurse what day in the cycle they take the eggs . She said some people it can be 10 days others 12 even cd 15 . She said mine would be estimated for around the bank hols . But she said if it fell on the bank hols , I would have to go to Cardiff for the egg retrieval ?


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi natsel, I have found my egg collections have tended to be day 13 or 14 I think they are the most common days. Day 10 is extremely early and you would have to respond super quick to stimms for it to be that early. That's great if EC on bank hol is in Cardiff, they told me possibly neath but this was about a month ago now so maybe they have finalised things now and it's the Cardifd one that will be open. It look like the 3 of us are all going to be around the same stage at the same time!


----------



## Natsel

Lucieloos said:


> Hi natsel, I have found my egg collections have tended to be day 13 or 14 I think they are the most common days. Day 10 is extremely early and you would have to respond super quick to stimms for it to be that early. That's great if EC on bank hol is in Cardiff, they told me possibly neath but this was about a month ago now so maybe they have finalised things now and it's the Cardifd one that will be open. It look like the 3 of us are all going to be around the same stage at the same time!


I think I would rather have my EC in the neath as I've gone there from the start and feel comfortable . If it days 13/14 it will be more likely to be the beginning of September . The nurse said they do scans Monday Wednesday and Friday . 
I forgot a lot of what they said as unfortunately I have a needle phobia and when she showed me the needle to mix the Meds I got a bit panicky so everything else was a blur . I presume when you start af , they get you in asap ?


----------



## Lucieloos

From my experience there they do scans mon-fri but the egg collections are only mon, wedn or fri. Yes I can see why you would rather EC at neath it's what you're used to. I'm at Cardiff so obviously easier for me there. She did say the staff would likely be a lot of the same ones whichever clinic as they alternate between for things like bank hols. They try to get you in for baseline scan between day 1-3 of your cycle. The only problem is if your af arrives on a Friday morning you will have to ring them ASAP and try and get an appt for the same day. They only do the scans in the mornings.


----------



## Natsel

Lucieloos said:


> From my experience there they do scans mon-fri but the egg collections are only mon, wedn or fri. Yes I can see why you would rather EC at neath it's what you're used to. I'm at Cardiff so obviously easier for me there. She did say the staff would likely be a lot of the same ones whichever clinic as they alternate between for things like bank hols. They try to get you in for baseline scan between day 1-3 of your cycle. The only problem is if your af arrives on a Friday morning you will have to ring them ASAP and try and get an appt for the same day. They only do the scans in the mornings.


Thanks for the advice. Its good to know the nurses alternat clinics I didn't know that. I did ask what happened if I started my period sat or Sunday so she said phone Monday. Its just fustrating not knowing a definite start date. My periods are pretty regular. But I still have to give or take a day or two


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm thinking if it is looking like Cardiff for ec then I'll just do a little trip there a few days before so I know where I'm going etc and it's not something extra to worry about that day! Other than that I don't think it'll make much difference really xx


----------



## Natsel

What's a Base line scan?


----------



## Lucieloos

The baseline scan is the one you go in for when af arrives to check your lining is nice and thin and that there are no cysts

If there's anything you would like to know about the Cardiff clinic then let me know and I can try and help


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks lucieloos! The Heath confuses me massively so might need you to point me in the right direction closer to the time haha! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

No problem it is a bit of a maze!


----------



## K jade

coco I  know what u mean about the heath. its a total maze. I've been there countless times and still get lost. also there are 2 units. one is the consultation clinic in suite 2, which is easy to find, the other is the unit where they do the ECs, IUIs, and transfers. THAT one is an absolute nightmare. I STILL get lost finding it, as its right by the stairwell and not where you'd expect it to be.

I remember when DH and myself were looking for it for the first time, we were totally lost and everyone kept asking us if they could help and what we were looking for, which was a bit awkward.  

hope everyone is OK, 

Pont really glad to hear things are moving forward for you and that you are going with your sister. that would have been my choice too. keep us posted. 


xxx


----------



## Natsel

Lucieloos said:


> The baseline scan is the one you go in for when af arrives to check your lining is nice and thin and that there are no cysts
> 
> If there's anything you would like to know about the Cardiff clinic then let me know and I can try and help


Look thank your. Can I just ask how many scans you had before EC . I know you have the first scan just after you start , but not sure about the rest X


----------



## Lucieloos

Last time I was with the NHS I had the baseline one and one other. They hadn't expected my follicles to grow so quickly. I was meant to have 3 altogether but they didn't bother with the last one and just triggered me for EC. 3 is around normally though maybe possibly 4 if you are a little slower to respond. So you should have your baseline and then the next week the 2 other scans normally 2-3 days apart.


----------



## cocoloco123

Oooh hadn't realized you could trigger sooner so good to know! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi coco, how are you getting on? Did you have your scan today? Hope everything went well. Af still hasn't showed up for me so looks like I will miss the EC on bank hol now. Wish it would hurry up I really want to know when I will be getting started!


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi. Scan was ok thanks so started the stims this eve! Found it very complicated and faffy haha but sure I'll get the hang of it. So frustrating that af hasn't come yet. Like you say, just all a bit up in the air until it comes so you can get a definite plan in place you poor thing. Hope it arrives soon. Xx


----------



## K jade

coco are u on menopur? I did find the mixing part very very fiddly 

lucie I hope af comes soon. this happened to me on one of my cycles. day 33   it had NEVER been that late  before. 

natsel I think I had 1 or 2 scans before triggering. I triggered on day 8 I think so quite early

hope to see some   on here soon


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi coco, yes the Menopur does take a little bit of getting used to but you will be fine after a few days.

Hi jade, hope everything is ok with you.

We had some good news and of the 2 frosties that we had tested for abnormalities one has come back normal which is in line with the stats for my age. We are over the moon as half expected not to get anything. The other one sadly had Down syndrome so I'm really glad that we had the testing done. We now have 2 normal tested blasts frozen and 2 untested. Just hope we can get one take home baby from them. Still waiting for af so I can start NHS!


----------



## Natsel

Hi all I'm still about af is due tomorrow( fingers crossed ) I think that's the first time I've wished for it  , so not much to update . All I know is that when I start my injections I'm on 225mls of menopur. 

Have you had any side effects yet coco ?

K jade ...does a trigger shot .stop you from ovulating or prepare you for ovulatin?


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi all! Yes on the menopur - defo fiddly k jade! Not long done day 2 and I was messing up everything again haha! Hopefully I'll suss it out soon! Good news about the normal frostie lucieloos! Nice to know that is there for you. So annoying your af isn't here still! What a pain! As for side effects natsel I don't think I've had anything so far. Have been super tired but that could just be a coincidence I suppose! Will see how adding the stims now affects things! Xxx


----------



## K jade

Natsel trigger is the one that realaeses all the eggs for collection. Burselin is the one that prevents ov. Hope AF has shown up x


----------



## Lucieloos

Coco, I'm sure you will be a wizz at the Menopur before long.

Kjade, how are you doing now lovely?

Afm, had a tiny bit of pink / brown spotting when I got up this morning and a little bit more just now on wiping. I'm going to have to count day 1 as tomorrow because I can't go in for baseline today now as its too late so I'm hoping full flow will hold off a little bit longer. Rung wfi and got an appt for Monday morning so looks like I'm getting started again


----------



## cocoloco123

Ah that's great that they have fitted you in for Monday lovely! Hope it goes well! Xx


----------



## Natsel

K jade said:


> Natsel trigger is the one that realaeses all the eggs for collection. Burselin is the one that prevents ov. Hope AF has shown up x


No it hasn't ! Bloody typical . If it's tomorrow or Sunday will have to phone Asap Monday . Not sure if they have to do it before a certain cycle day


----------



## Lucieloos

That's annoying natsel! If you are on the short protocol ie you haven't started any meds yet then they need the scan to be done by day 3 of your cycle so if it does turn up on the weekend make sure you ring first thing Monday (they open at 8am) and keep ringing until someone answers. They only do the scans in the morning so you need to get in quick!


----------



## Natsel

That's right I'm on short protocol . Ideally then it would be better if I started Sunday . I will phone asap Monday if that happens . Then I can hopefully get in Monday or Tuesday .


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes Sunday would be good!


----------



## Natsel

Best put a cork  in ! Can't win was wishing for it this morning now it can stay away 😂😂 x


----------



## Lucieloos

At least EC won't be on the bank hol now! I wonder if they do scans on banks hols or is it only EC? Does anyone know?


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm not sure lucieloos. They only mentioned about ec to me. Hope you get booked in for your scan ok on monday natsel. Xx


----------



## Natsel

the nurse just told me egg collection on a bank hols would be done in Cardiff so I would imagine the scan to be the same .thanks coco it's a right pain not knowing , that's pcos for you . In a way I'm glad it's not today woke up with a sore throat and feeling under the weather 😥


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks both, I'm thinking they probably won't do scans on a bank holiday though and will just keep it to the essential egg collections which is a little annoying as with the weekend as well I will be well overdue a scan by the time the bank hol is over.


----------



## Gem32

Ladies I had scans on easter monday bank hol in neath.


----------



## Lucieloos

Brilliant! That's great news thanks Gem!


----------



## cocoloco123

That's good! Great that they are so flexible. Xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Ladies, after a bit of advice! my sharps box is pretty much full already. Do they expect it to last full treatment cycle or am I ok to take it to my next scan to try get a new one? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Coco, just take it with you and they will give you another. They only have really small ones available so they fill up quickly!

Natsel, any sign of af yet?


----------



## Natsel

Hey girls . No nothing ! 

Hope your both ok


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks for that lucieloos! Hope af comes soon natsel! Xx


----------



## K jade

coco mine fill up within a couple of days. in the end I was just snapping off the needle part then putting the plastic syringe bit in the normal rubbish 

natsel anything? hope it showed up and you've managed to get in for your scan

xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Ah that's a good idea! I am going to struggle to fit in the next two days worth before I can get to the hospital! This might be a really dull question but am guessing it's normal to feel really 'heavy' around your womb area on stims and for it to be a bit painful to twist?! Seems like it would make sense given what the meds are supposed to be doing but just wanted to check! Xx


----------



## K jade

ive been stimming on a very low dose so don't get much side effects, but yes from what others have said I think what you are experiencing is very normal by all accounts. 
xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi k jade , no it's not turned up .  I think my body knows somethings up lol 
Coco what dosage are you on ?


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, hope af turns up for you soon!

Coco, yes it definitely normal to feel a little uncomfortable in that area the longer time goes on so nothing to worry about.

Just had my baseline scan this morning and it went really well. Lining is nice and thin where they want it to be, no cysts and 5 follicles on each ovary which seems like a good start. Starting stimms tonight and booked in for my next scans on Friday and bank hol Monday which is ideal as both DH and I are off on those days. So far so good. Hoping EC will be a week Friday.


----------



## K jade

oh Natsel this always happens when your ready to cycle its sods law .

lucie glad it went well. 10 follies is a great start. 

laides i'm wandering whether to give acupuncture a go as I've a feeling my egg quality is probably not the best. is it worth it? what sort of prices am I looking at for 1 session?


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, I'm currently having acupuncture and did on my bfp cycle too. I have no idea if it helps or not but there have been studies showing implantation rates are higher with acupuncture. I can recommend Jenny Pateman who is based in Penarth and Cardiff Gate. I think the first session was £60 and then £40 a time after that so not cheap but hopefully worth it.


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm enjoying acupuncture too! Also going to Jenny on lucieloos recommendation. 

Glad your baseline went well lucieloos! Amazing news. And your follicle no's sound good. Thanks for the reassurance on the stim feelings. I'm on 300 menopur. I thought it sounded like a lot but am trusting in the professionals! Guessing I will find out how it's going at the scan on wed! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Good luck coco, 300iu is a moderately high dose I would say. I think 450iu is the max. Keep us posted with how you get on.


----------



## K jade

Cardiff gate really!  that's up the road from me
just looked on her website and seen she is also a midwife which is impressive. I was doing reflexology but that hasn't worked for me so far and they don't do it during your cycle only before,
It is my last IUI so I need to throw everything at it. think ill have to give her a call..

how often do you girls have sessions with her? weekly, monthly , fortnightly


----------



## cocoloco123

I've been having weekly so far but I think it's up to you how often you have - she's really flexible. Xx


----------



## K jade

ooooh weekly may be too much for me money wise. could mange forthrightly I think.. ill see what she says xx


----------



## Lucieloos

It depends really, I have them weekly when I'm stimming etc but when I'm not I normally drop back to fortnightly or maybe a little less. It's entirely up to you really she is very flexible so will work something out to suit you x


----------



## Natsel

It's arrived!!!!!!

I'm going to phone the clinic at 8


----------



## Natsel

I'm going 9 o clock Thursday morning eeeekkkkkk


----------



## Lucieloos

Eeekk yay well done natsel! Hope it all goes well on Thursday. Keep us posted!


----------



## K jade

yay natsel! hope all goes well xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Good news natsel! Good luck thurs! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks ladies. I presume I get all the injections Thursday.? Do I do the injections in the evening?


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, yes you will get all the meds on Thursday and they will show you how to use them. Allow a bit of time at the pharmacy though as they can take an hour or so to get it ready. Oh and yes he injections are done at night.


----------



## Natsel

Thank you lucieloos. Its all a learning curve I know I'm on 225ml of menopor. I've booked the day off work as it takes us just over an hour to get to the hospital. Since I don't know how long I will be it's easier. How many days do they leave it between scans? I'm predicting Monday or Tuesday will be my next one? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I think Tuesday or possibly Wednesday will be your next scan.


----------



## Natsel

Aww thanks. Fingers crossed it's Tuesday I'm off an extra day with the bank hols.


----------



## cocoloco123

I started stims on wed last week natsel and have my scan tomo so a week later xx


----------



## Natsel

How you feeling coco? 

Are you doing the injections or your partner? What time do you do them?


----------



## cocoloco123

I've been doing them about 6.30 ish every evening natsel. Have been doing them myself - im a bit of a control freak plus DH is terrified of needles haha so not sure he would manage! I'm not too bad thanks, tired and a bit bloaty but nothing unmanageable as yet! Hoping the meds are doing their thing - feeling a bit nervous for tomo! What will be will be though I suppose. Will update you tomo on how it's goes xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Good luck tomorrow coco hope it all goes well! The scans are nerve wracking but I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Natsel

Good luck coco , will be thinking of you xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks both!! Xx


----------



## K jade

keep us posted coco xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi! Scan went okay this am. My lining was triple or something and they said that was good. They couldn't see one of my ovaries very well but could see a few follicles peeping through! They were saying quite a few were under 10 so prob wouldn't catch up but there were some bigger than that at 12,14,16. Back Friday now and planned for ec on Monday. Fingers crossed it keeps going ok. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

That's great news coco sounds like you have a few good ones there! Are you having scans at neath? My next one is Friday but in Cardiff.


----------



## cocoloco123

Yes scans are at neath! Aw would've been nice to put a face to the ff name! Hope your scan Friday goes well. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks coco you too, not much longer for you now! Eeekk!


----------



## Natsel

Scan tomorrow girls bit nervous . Couple of questions can my partner come in with me at the scan and is it embarrassing having it still bleeding what do you do ? I'm thinking of asking to use the loo before I go in ?


----------



## Lucieloos

Hey natsel, the first one is a bit nerve wracking but believe me they have done so many of these day in day out that they don't think anything of it. It's completely normal for the nurses there. They will ask you to use the toilet before the scan anyway as they need to make sure your bladder is completely empty so they can get a good look at the ovaries so no problem there. Your partner can also go in with you. Try not to worry, I know it's hard but it will be over and done with in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Natsel

Ahh thanks . My partner wants to come in .hes been very snappy today ,  I think he's nervous as well. It's the Unknown . This time tomorrow we will know more xx


----------



## Lucieloos

You will be fine, there won't be much to see on this one they will just check your lining is nice and thin and have a look at your ovaries and then have a chat about the meds and make sure you know what you are doing. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw natsel you will be ok. The baseline scan was super quick - they seem very efficient there and have been so lovely. Hope it goes well for you! Let us know xx


----------



## Natsel

Hey girls. Everything went good at the scan my lining is 2.8 mm. Ovaries are looking quiet lol. Everything is to be expected my pcos isn't really bad so fingers crossed the rest goes as good. Going back Monday Wednesday and Friday and if Friday looks good egg collection will be that day.  Wow hope your ok. Start injecting tonight xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hey natsel that's great news glad it all went well and you have your next scans booked in! They will have to know before Friday if they want to do EC that day as you need to take the trigger shot 2 days before EC so the eggs will release. Friday would be very early for EC but I guess they will know by Wednesday.


----------



## Natsel

Maybe they meant Friday would be my last scan then egg collection Monday. They said they had to Keep a closer eye on me because they don't want my ovaries to over stimulate with the pcos.


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes that would sound about right I think. Hope all goes well with the injection tonight.


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw great news natsel! Glad all went ok. Good luck with the injections xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Eeekk I have my scan this morning. It doesn't get any easier regardless of how many you've had before, still very nerve wracking. I just hope there are some good follicles there! Will keep you posted.


----------



## Natsel

Goodluck lucie, hope it all goes well for you . Had my first injection last night was a bit fiddly but got there in the end . It wasn't has bad as I thought .

What times your scan ?


----------



## Lucieloos

Glad it went ok natsel it will get easier every time. My scan is at 1030am


----------



## Natsel

Won't be long now , positive thinking


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks natsel, can't wait for it to be over x


----------



## K jade

natsel glad things went well. the first injection is always the most daunting. 

lucie good luck. 

I know what you mean about being nervous before scans. I'm always on the edge of my seat before going in. you just want those follies to play ball and sometimes they have a mind of their own. 

xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi all. Scan went ok today! Booked in for collection Monday. Had a panic as had a last minute phone call saying they'd meant to book me in at Cardiff not Neath and to head there! Just remembered you might have been there too Lucieloos?! Hope it went well! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hey coco, yes I was there! They were running an hour late! Scan was a mixed bag. I have 9 follicles altogether 8 of which are between 10-15mm so pretty even and one a little smaller so I'm fairly happy with that but the lining was non existent! It hadn't really changed from my baseline scan. She said its early yet as only been on Simms for 4 days so wait and see what it's like on Monday but don't think it looks good.


----------



## K jade

lucie good news on the follies. 
sorry you were disappointed with your lining. I know that plenty of water and milk can help with building a good lining. I'm sure your already doing this
fingers xed that its nice and plump Monday 
xxx


----------



## cocoloco123

Good news on the follicles. Shame there wasn't much progress with the lining but then like you say it's only day 4 so has time to catch up. Yes I arrived there about 9.45 and got called in just before 11 so was a bit of a wait and then long wait for pharmacy but can't be helped! They're so busy there it seems xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks both, it's never been this thin before at this stage so was a bit of a shock really. 

Coco, were you on your own or with your partner? We got there about 1020 and she said there was quite a long wait so we went for a walk and came back about 11. Think we ended up going in about 1130 so I must have seen you!


----------



## cocoloco123

Ah must've. I was with my mum today! We were sat on the two chairs to the left under the tv as you go in the door! strange about the lining - hoping that it thickens up. I read something about Pom juice?! Not sure if there's anything in it or not but could be worth a try? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Ah yes I did see you coco!! You went in not long after we came in and sat down. We were sat directly opposite your mum and I remember thinking it was nice somebody was there with their mum as I have taken my mum on a lot of my scans and to Czech with me. I was thinking she reminded me of my mum and just seemed kind of concerned and a little worried just like my mum would be for me. Aww   I'm glad we have kind of met haha!

How were your follicles looking today? Do they know how many are in the running now and what was your lining like? I already have Pom juice in the fridge as I've tried it with his previous cycles. Going to have lots of that and milk the next few days.


----------



## Natsel

Aww lucie sorry to hear your disappointed , but remember 24 hours can make a big difference to our body's . Again I've read that milk and also eating Brazil nuts are good . There is a section on the icsi part of the forum that talks about food and supplements that could help with the cycle . I've upped my protein intake and have been drinking water , I'm not a fan of milk but will try a hot chocolate . Pineapple juice is suppose to be good .

Hope your ok


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks natsel, I'm trying all the foods etc so will just have to see what happens. If it comes to the worst I guess I will just have to freeze anything and transfer on another cycle. Monday is the next day then! Both you and I have scans and coco has EC!


----------



## Natsel

Lucie are you in the neath or Cardiff , for your scan ? And what time is yours ? 

had my second injection . I haven't had any side effects , I just feel tired and I've been thirsty most of the day 

Coco how you feeling about EC ?


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm in Cardiff natsel at 9.45am how about you? Glad your injections are going well. Just off to do mine now.


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw lucieloos crazy we were there same time! My mums been fab bless her and come along when dh hasn't been able to come due to work. They didn't really say how many there were and didn't mention the lining at all. They measured a few follicles on each ovary though and said I was ready to go to egg collection. Hoping all the bits and pieces work the next few days for your lining. 

I'm feeling nervous about ec natsel. Not so much the procedure but obviously the result and also I think it's not knowing what to expect practically like, I get about wearing a nightie but do I really need a dressing gown and slippers as well?! I'll be blinkin boiling! Haha! Am getting thoughts like what if this doesn't happen and what if that doesn't happen etc but trying to push them out of my head! Argh! Haha! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Haha aww coco I didn't bother with the dressing gown or slippers and they never asked me about them. You will be fine it's all over very quickly and you don't feel a thing. I actually think the EC is one of the better parts now drifting off to sleep with the medication but I know what you mean about the outcome. It is nerve wracking waiting to find out how many eggs they managed to collect. I'm sure you will be fine though and then it's all done and out of your hands. If there's anything you want to know about the practicalities I can try and help.


----------



## Natsel

I have to go to Neath 11.50 Monday. I also have to take my other injection with me cetreside?  (Sorry haven't got the box with me as I'm in work so not sure of spelling)  I have to have it after my scan and stay in the unit for a bit to make sure I don't have a reaction to it. 
Coco I hope everything goes ok for you. Its the unknown thats the scary bit. Its good to chat to people that have been through it though. I need to go out and buy a nighty now only have Pjs.


----------



## cocoloco123

I have had to buy one too as I don't have nighties! Glad I don't need the dressing gown and slippers though haha - thanks for that lucieloos! Do you go to theatre just in your nightie or do they put something hospitaly over it? I realise these are random things to think about in the grand scheme of things haha! Glad that you find ec one of the better bits - makes me think it'll be okay. ive not had that medication natsel so not really sure what it is? I've only had menopur, buserelin and now got the trigger shot for this eve xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm on that medication natsel and have been a few times before. It's fine and I just did mine when I got home from the scan. Haven't heard of anyone having a reaction to it so I'm sure you will be ok.

Coco, yes you go to the theatre in your nightie. What happened for me was I was shown onto the ward with DH and had a little bed and they drew the curtains around. I then got changed and they came and took DH off to do his bit. Then they came and took me to another little room where I had a quick chat with the doctor and then the anaesthetist came and put the canula in my hand and then we walked across the corridor to the theatre where they got me all set up, put the anaesthetic in and off I went. Next thing I know I was back in the cubicle and apparently I kept asking DH repeatedly how many eggs we got! He would tell me and then I would forget straight away. My short term memory was a little hazy for 20 mins or so haha! I was fine after that though. They have to keep you there for an hour or two after the procedure and then you are free to go.


----------



## K jade

Ladies I'm wandering if any of u can offer some insight 
I'm so Blxxdy confused 
My cycles are getting shorter and shorter
Since last year they have been 24-26 days
Used to be about 30
Dr Google says menopausal. No further explanation. 
But that would tie in with my pi#s poor amh 
But when I did my last iui I had 3 follicles on day 8.was on 37.5 menopur 

Clinic have never commented on ovaries looking worrisome on scan

But I just dont know what to think.. 
WHY r my cycles getting so short
Why is my amh so rubbish 
It just doesnt add up
What insight I'm looking for I don't know. Just feel like my bodies giving up really..


----------



## K jade

Oh and forgot to add despite last iui producing 3 follies, they were all on one ovary. The other 1 did not respond at all and was totally asleep 
Have come on today and it's day 20!!! So blinkin fed up of my [email protected] body honestly 
Sorry for the rant


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, my cycles are also the same also around 24-26 days and and my amh is also low. I used to be worried but from what I can see yes cycles do get a bit shorter as we age but I don't think it's a sign of imminent menopause. I think it's natural and with all the treatments and various hormones floating around your cycles will be a little bit out. Like you say you have follicles there. Some months one of my ovaries won't respond at all and the next month there can be quite a few on it and nothing much the other side and vice versa. Things change from month to month there's not much reasoning for it unfortunately just one of those things with your body. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## K jade

Aw lucie thanks for replying. I mean amh was 11.5 in 2013 so gotta be rubbish now
I think I just feel all out of steam as I thought coming to terms with the sperm issue was gonna be our biggest battle, but now it looks like I'm in for a long ride given the Iuis haven't worked 
Am half thinking of cutting my loses and going for embryo donation in Czech but I'll use up my NHS goes first.. 
Sorry don't even know what this ramble and babble is about, think I'd kinda hoped that dh being Azoo meant my Fertility would be top notch er... Where did I come up with that idea... 
Lol


----------



## Lucieloos

Don't give up Jade, you are young and you have follicles / eggs which is the main thing and your quality should be good. Have you thought about moving onto IVF? The success rates are higher than iui and the prices are reasonable in Czech. Also don't forget you did get a bfp on your last iui just sadly chemical so it shows it is possible but you just need the right egg.


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw k Jade sorry you are worrying about things. If the hospital were worried about your ovaries and follicles etc then I can't imagine they would've put you forward for iui so I'm thinking that must be good sign? This whole thing just sucks doesn't it but I'm thinking we will all get our happy endings at some stage. It's just so hard. We can do it!!!  

Lucieloos thank you for the info on what to expect when I get there on Monday! Hope I don't say anything ridiculous when I'm out of it on medication! I hate being out of control haha! Maybe I'll wear a gag! Lol! Xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Trigger done last night! Tmi but my breasts are so unbelievable sore! Is this normal do you think?! Xx


----------



## K jade

Thanks girls uve been so helpful, and didn't need to be
I'm just having a massive wobble I think as I see a symptom or change and Google it, then get the answers cancer, menopause,  lol.. U get the picture. 
Lucie I'm moving onto ivf after this next iui, I think I probably should have skipped straight to it really
Coco good luck for Monday hope all goes well xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Google can be so worrying but just so impossible to avoid turning to it!! Thanks for the luck. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Coco, yes sore boobs is normal it's all the extra hormones and the trigger shot causes your natural progesterone levels to start to rise too. It will probably get worse unfortunately when you start taking the progesterone supplements after EC. Let us know as soon as you can about EC, will be thinking of you whilst I'm sat waiting for my scan!

Jade, yes definitely avoid Google. You can diagnose yourself with anything using that. Will you get the 2 rounds of ivf on the NHS now?


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks lucieloos! Good luck to you and natsel for your scans tomo! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi coco , hope your not feeling to nervous about EC , we will all be thinking of you xx

Lucie good luck for your scan tomorrow ! 

Kjade , I hope your feeling better about things today , we all have a wobble at some point , I think it's worse because it's taken out of our hands . I'm having icsi ivf , I've googled lots about it , but since starting the treatment I've avoided it . I'd rather come here and ask first as we are all going through the same but different stages . This is my first go after 4.5 years  ttc . Icsi is best for us because I have pcos and my partner a very low sperm count . I keep thinking it only takes one , think positive X


----------



## happylass14

Morning ladies. Just popping in to say hello and wish you all well. Apologies for the silence - we've been away for a few weeks. Sorry to hear about the BFNs Lucie and Jade. Good to see you are getting going again so quickly. 
It seems to be very busy I here. Is everyone cycling or gearing up for it? Probably a good idea to step away from Dr Google, though I know how tempting it is! I always tried to tell myself that you can only work with what you've got so it's pointless stressing about it. 
Natsel I did ICSI too so if there's anything you need to know just give me a shout. It's exactly the same as IVF though apart from the actual fertilisation process. 
All the very best to you all, will be here cheering you on!


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks happy, hope all is well with you! Yes most of us are cycling at the moment (myself and natsel) and coco is having EC on Monday. I'm hoping mine will be Friday. Jade is inbetween cycles hoping to start again soon.


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks happy lass! Hope things are going well with you xx


----------



## Natsel

What cycle day will you be for EC coco ? 

Thanks happy lass , that's good to know if I can think of anything I need to know I will ask 😊


----------



## cocoloco123

It's day 13 of stims. Cycle day 19 xx


----------



## K jade

Lucie yes. 2 full cycles plus any frozen if I make any. Xx
Hope ur all having a good bank holiday. Had 2 glasses of wine last night first in months and have been off colour all day


----------



## Lucieloos

Great news Jade, at least you have that to fall back on if the next round doesn't work. At least with ivf you know that egg and sperm are going to meet and hopefully an embryo will be made. Hope you feel a bit better soon. I'm a bit of a light weight when it comes to alcohol now too!


----------



## Lucieloos

Good luck everyone! Report back later x


----------



## Natsel

Good luck ladies , speak to you later xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Everything went really well at my scan! Lining has grown loads from only 2.9mm to 7.9mm today which I'm very happy with! We had a few more follicles pop up so have 12 in total today, a few are a little small and one might be too big but maybe 6 or 7 look good. I have to go in for another scan on Wednesday morning and will hopefully trigger that evening. Feeling a lot happier now and going to have a relaxing afternoon.

Hope everything has gone ok for you coco and natsel xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi! Just in recovery now! It was fine and got 13 eggs so happy with that. DHs sample wasn't great so they've swapped it to icsi but we half expected that. Just the dreaded wait to tomos call now! Such good news about your scan lucieloos! What a turn around!! Must be such a relief! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Wow 13 eggs is amazing coco!!!! I think icsi is best anyway at least you know the eggs and sperm are definitely going to meet then. Were you completely out of it for EC? The calls are very nerve wracking but with 13 eggs you should be fine and have plenty of room to lose a few. So pleased for you.


----------



## cocoloco123

I don't really know what the average amount of eggs but they said it was a good number so feel lucky about that. I didn't really feel very affected by the sedation unfortunately! Felt a tad bit woozy maybe but was fine straight away after and up eating my sarnie haha! Think I'll be having a nap this afternoon though haha! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I would say average is anywhere between 5-10 eggs so you have done really well getting 13! The best for me is 7. You weren't awake for any of the EC though were you? Last time I took an iPod in as they said I may possibly hear things etc but I was completely out of it! I always feel completely fine shortly after waking up though the effects wear off very quickly and don't leave you groggy or anything.


----------



## cocoloco123

Ah ok that's good then. Hope some are mature etc. I was full on awake throughout. I did take my iPod with me but when I arrived realised my kitten had chewed the headphones so they didn't work so couldn't take that in. Couldn't really hear much being said though. The anaesthetist came over at one point to say it wouldn't be much longer. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh no way!!!! I've had EC with sedation about 7 times now, one of which on the NHS and the whole time I've been completely out of it and not aware of anything going on at all! I'm not sure I would fancy it being awake and alert. I'm glad it went ok for you though!


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies, all going good. I don't need that second injection yet might not have it till Friday. The eggs are measuring between 8/10 mm in size. I have 8 follicles  on the right  side and 10 follicles  on the left. 18 all together they like the follicles  to be around the 12 mm mark before I start the second injection. But all looking good and my womb lining is back up from 2.8 (baseline scan last Thursday ) to 6.8 which is great news. 
Glad your ok coco and everything went well. Fingers crossed for you now. We are having icsi as well. 
And great news about your scan lucieloos you pleased with the results?


----------



## Lucieloos

That sounds really good natsel! Good news all round on here today! Yes I'm very pleased with my results. I have diminished ovarian reserve so to get 12 follicles is amazing for me. At times it's only been 5-7 follicles so I'm very happy and especially happy with my super thick lining! Just hope we can get a few good eggs now.


----------



## Natsel

Do you know how thick they like the lining then lucieloos? I'm not sure how it works? For that part?


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, ideally it should be 8mm by trigger day although preferably 9mm. They will transfer into a lining of 7mm+ but success rates are less then although it does happen. You have plenty of time to trigger so yours should be nice and thick by then.


----------



## Natsel

I did ask if ec will be this week but she said no probably next week. But if it can grow 4 mm in a few days by next week it should be OK


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes you definitely won't have EC this week. They like the follicles to be 18-20mm before triggering you and then EC is 2 days after that. I think it will be at least next Monday before they look at triggering you so EC could be middle to end of next week. Your lining is nearly 7mm already so you won't have any problems with that.


----------



## cocoloco123

Glad your scan went well too natsel. Won't be long now for either of you by the sound of things!! Exciting!! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

How old are you coco if you don't mind me asking? Are you hoping to transfer 1 or 2?


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm 32. No one has mentioned transfer numbers yet. Guessing they will
Speak about it if I get any fertilise etc xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Ah ok I think it's one only under 35 anyway. Keep us posted with the call tomorrow.


----------



## cocoloco123

Will do xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi. Had a call. Out of the 13, 11 could be used for icsi and 8 have fertilised. So glad some of them have got through to the next step! Just hoping they divide okay now over the next few days! They will ring Thursday morn Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Brilliant news coco that's a nice number. I've found that the majority of them will make it to day 3 now when fertilised. The bigger drop off will be between day 3-5. Looks like you will have a day 5 transfer with that many though which is great. You can relax a little now for a couple of days!


----------



## cocoloco123

Ah ok, good thing know most will get to day 3. I feel a bit anxious that none of them will progress! Good luck for your scan tomo! Hopefully it'll be trigger day! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

It is stressful but try not to worry too much you should get a nice number. Ahh yes just want to get the scans over with now and hopefully get some eggs out!


----------



## K jade

just catching up on updates. 
coco wow 13 amazing!! great result 

lucie great news on the lining 


natsel sounds like things are going well. 18 follies is very impressive!!

with regards to double transfers there was a lady on here some time ago who was under 35 and had a double and ended up with twins. so they can be flexible. 
in fact I think there were two as I believe GEm32 is having twins as well. I would always push for a double transfer but I knows its a very personal choice 

lucie with regards to you saying you are DOR (I think i'm also in that boat) , did you find its affected your egg quality at all?, or is that still pretty good. 

hope you all enjoyed the b/h weekend. I managed to recover from my 2 GLASSES OF WINE  , just!! xxxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi jade, no I haven't found its affected my egg quality it's more to do with numbers. My quality seems bang on for my age as the stats says that around 50% of blasts should be chromosomally normal at my age and I've had 4 blasts tested and 2 were normal so I don't think there's any correlation between DOR and quality. Also the stats for transferring 1 vs 2 blasts only leads to a very small increase in success rates. Having said that I will probably go with 2 if we are lucky enough to get them this time just because it's a bit of a faff with the NHS going back for Frosties and having to work to their timescales but all my other blasts in Czech I will transfer one at a time. Overall success rates are actually higher transferring 2 blasts one at a time over 2 cycles than transferring them both together in one cycle.


----------



## K jade

oh that's good. I noticed you had hatching blasts so yeh it much be good. you said your amh as about 7 if I remember right and I think mine is probably the same by now
really hate the amh test and tbh I realty wish id never had it done   xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I really wouldn't worry about the AMH test too much. I've had 7 eggs collected a couple of times now and 6 mature and fertilised which is not far off others that I've seen collect lots more! Also it tends to be the top few biggest eggs that are the best so I've seen some ladies collect 20 eggs but end up with the same 3 or 4 blasts by day 5.


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies hope your all well . Another scan for me tomorrow at 10.50 . See how everything is growing .

Coco great news about your eggs fingers crossed all goes to plan .

As this is my first go , I'm still not upto date with the way it all goes .

With my pcos I could very well have lots of follicles but only a few eggs collected by the end of it .
I'm 32 but I think if giving the chance I would have two put back in . My partner as a low sperm count and that's all I know , I don't know how good a quality it is . We only have two sperm frozen , so on the day of egg collection when he does a fresh sample I really hope they get a few more ! 

Feel a bit of a twinge today in my sides but nothing I can't cope with . X


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks k Jade and natsel. Glad you have recovered from your wine k Jade haha! Hope your scan goes well too tomor natsel. Xx


----------



## Gem32

Hi ladies I had two blasts transferred. Quality wasn't that good on transfer day so was offered option to transfer two even though I was 33 at the time. Currently 23 weeks pregnant with healthy growing twin girls so proves quality not everything.

Wishing you all the luck with your cycles ☺


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks for the info gem. Thanks for the luck xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Eeekk scan day again hope this is the last one! Good luck natsel x


----------



## Natsel

You to lucieloos. What times your scan ? Will report back later x


----------



## cocoloco123

Good luck both!! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

All done now and scan went well. It was a different lady today and she had a look and said straight away oh there's a lot here! I think there might have been around 16 altogether now compared to 12 on Monday but she had a look on both sides and could see I was ready to trigger and so said she wouldn't struggle to measure them all. A lot of the newer ones would have been small I think but she measured at least 6 at 18mm+.. My largest one is 25mm now so there's a good chance that will be over mature but she said they will collect it and see. I don't think we will do as well as last time but I hope we can get a few good eggs. My lining has not grown much more but is over the magical 8mm and is now 8.1mm. I had cut back on a lot of the extra meds as I was worried it if continued growing at the rate it was there was a chance it would be too thick! She said it looked really nice though and was triple lined so I'm happy with that. So I'm all ready to go now. They are going to ring me this afternoon and tell me what time to trigger tonight and EC will be on Friday morning. Here we go again!


----------



## cocoloco123

Oooh exciting! That is great news!!! Good that you have so many at over 18 and that more have popped up too! Not long now! Xx


----------



## K jade

Lucie!!!! Woweeeeee!! Fab! 
Gem wow. Twin girls  . How exciting. Would absolutely love twins xxx


----------



## Natsel

Hi all just sat waiting. 
Had my scan my follicles have got to 12mm so have had my cetraside injection have to wait for 20 mins to see if I have a reaction. 
I have about 7 follicles around 12 and the rest are around the 10 mark 
My lining is 9.3 now and triple lined  . Next scan Friday


----------



## cocoloco123

Glad that they are growing natsel and good about the lining! Hope you're ok with the injection and don't have any reaction xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Well done natsel that all sounds good and they are growing. Lovely lining!

I've had the call trigger at 2145 tonight and in the hospital for 830am on Friday. EC should be around 945am eeekkk!


----------



## cocoloco123

That's exciting Lucieloos! Xx


----------



## Natsel

How you feeling about it lucieloos.?


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm ok about the actual procedure as I have done it many times before but it's always nerve wracking waiting to find out how many you get afterwards but I'm used to low numbers as on the majority of rounds I've only collected 3. It's only on 2 ocassions that I've collected 7 but regardless of low or high numbers I've always made it to blast so I think it's quality over quantity that's the important thing.


----------



## cocoloco123

You have such amazing fertilisation and blast rates Lucieloos! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww thanks coco we have been very lucky in that over 7 rounds we have had 100% fertilisation. If we hadn't have done so well with that then our cycles could have had a very different outcome with such low numbers!

Good luck with your phone call tomorrow!


----------



## Natsel

This might seem like a silly question but when they put the eggs back in , where do they put them ? Do they put them in the lining of the womb or next to it hoping it will implant itself ?


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, not a silly question. The womb isn't like a big open space, when your lining is nice and thick both sides of the womb are pretty much touching almost like a sandwich so they pop them in and when they are ready to implant they just burrowing into the lining.


----------



## K jade

Natsel I always wondered the same thing. I didn't understand how they didn't just fall out!


----------



## cocoloco123

Haha I was thinking about this too. Obviously you have to have a full bladder for transfer and then will need the toilet straight after - how do you know it hasn't slipped out?! Lol


----------



## Natsel

Lucieloos said:


> Natsel, not a silly question. The womb isn't like a big open space, when your lining is nice and thick both sides of the womb are pretty much touching almost like a sandwich so they pop them in and when they are ready to implant they just burrowing into the lining.


Ah I see , thank you lucie . You don't realise how detailed it is . It's all a learning curve . The lady said the lining of the womb looked like a pair of lips haha . It's amazing looking at the difference in the days . When I went last Thursday it was just black spaces and now today when I went , you could see how the follicles have grown it's amazing . I was more nervous going today though and will probably be more nervous Friday . I just worry the follicles are not going to grow like they should , has I've always had poor ovulation .


----------



## Lucieloos

It's impossible for the embryo to slip out its like a sesame seed inbetween a very sticky jam sandwich  

Natsel, yes it's amazing to watch them grow isn't it they will look even better next time. You are being stimulated artificially now so it doesn't matter if you haven't had good ovulation before. The good follicles will keep growing.


----------



## Natsel

Thanks for putting my mind at ease lucie . My egg collection is looking to be next Wednesday . How do they determine when to put the eggs back in , I see some people have 2 days 3,4 or 5 ?


----------



## cocoloco123

Haha that is an amazing analogy Lucieloos - I love it! 

It's all very clever isn't it natsel! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

It all depends on how many eggs you have collected. If you only have one egg collected and it fertilises then they will put it back ASAP so day 2. If you have 3 collected they will keep them going a bit longer to day 3 to see how they are dividing and whether any have stopped growing by then. If you collect more and have say 4 or more still going strong on day 3 then they will take them to day 5. The biggest drop off is between day 3-5 so the ones left on day 5 will be the best.


----------



## Natsel

Lucieloos said:


> It all depends on how many eggs you have collected. If you only have one egg collected and it fertilises then they will put it back ASAP so day 2. If you have 3 collected they will keep them going a bit longer to day 3 to see how they are dividing and whether any have stopped growing by then. If you collect more and have say 4 or more still going strong on day 3 then they will take them to day 5. The biggest drop off is between day 3-5 so the ones left on day 5 will be the best.


Thanks lucieloos , it's easier to ask someone who knows about it than googling about it .


----------



## Lucieloos

No worries always happy to help if I can x


----------



## cocoloco123

Had the call! all have formed embryos. Most doing well. Transfer on Saturday! Eeeek! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yay well done coco, that's great news, eeekk roll on Saturday!


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks lucieloos! How long are you usually in hospital when you go in for transfer? Xx


----------



## K jade

Coco! Youll get a good lot there I think. And frosties too  
It sounds like its going well for everyone, how exicitng!
cant wait to get going again!

thats interseting lucie. i never knew how they decided when they to transfer either. 

xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Coco, not too long, you go in and they tell you what you have and sometimes the embryologist will come to speak to you if you have any questions. Then you go into the theatre room again and your dh can come with you and they show you the embryo on the screen so make sure you take something to take a pic with and then they will do the transfer which in Czech only takes a matter of minutes but on the NHS I would say took a good 20 mins. Overall maybe around 1.5 hours x


----------



## cocoloco123

Okay brilliant, thank you for the info. The info sheet I have says no perfume but doesn't mention make up, varnish etc like it did for ec. Is it the same rules though? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes I don't wear anything like that, don't even shower in scented products etc and same goes for dh. The embryos are very sensitive so I wouldn't want to risk anything going wrong.


----------



## cocoloco123

Ok great thanks for the info! How did your trigger go? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes it all went well thanks so just waiting for tomorrow now. Got to arrive at 830 and think we are booked in at 945. Did you go in on time for yours?


----------



## cocoloco123

Exciting! If anything I think I maybe went down a little bit early! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Ladies what does the trigger shot do?

I'm on two injections a day now. I haven't found that I've had any side effects apart from tiredness. But I've woke up with sore boobs today which I don't normally get until alot later in my cycle. Is this normal?


----------



## cocoloco123

I only usually get sore boobs after ovulation but mine were sore after a few days on stims and agony by Ec. They've got a bit better last few days which makes me worry the progesterone pessarys aren't working but hoping it's ok xx


----------



## cocoloco123

K Jade - any idea when you might start next round? Xx


----------



## Natsel

Coco when do you start the pessaries? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks coco, hopefully it will all be on time.

Natsel, the trigger shot matures the eggs so that they will release from the follicle when they do the EC. It's taken 2 days before EC. Sore boobs is normal with all the extra hormones etc in your body.


----------



## cocoloco123

I started them the evening of egg collection xx


----------



## Natsel

I'm going tomorrow for another scan my menopor and cetraside run out sat. So I will have to ask if I need more as after tomorrow my next scan is Monday. Did you keep taking the menopor up until the trigger or did you stop it after so many days?


----------



## Lucieloos

You keep taking it up to trigger natsel but don't take menopur on trigger day but take Cetrotide on same day as trigger. I imagine you will need some more.


----------



## cocoloco123

Good luck for Ec in the morning Lucieloos!! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks coco, just want to get tomorrow and the call Saturday over with and get a day off on Sunday. I have no idea how many eggs to expect at all this time normally I can tell from the number of follicles.


----------



## Natsel

Good luck for tomorrow lucieloos. Hope everything goes to plan for you.  X


----------



## Lucieloos

You too natsel good luck with the scan!


----------



## Natsel

On my way to the hospital now will report back later


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm here in the ward now sat on the bed waiting for them to come and talk to me and then go in for the collection. Catch up later xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Eeek good luck both. Looking forward to your updates xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies. 
Scan went well I have a few follicles that have reached 16 mm and some at 14mm some at 12 and quite a few at ten. They seem happy and said everything is growing good and at the same rate which is what they need. Still too early though so back Monday for a scan. Picked up more menopor and cetraside to last till Monday. Lining is again tripped lined and at 9.4. 
Hope your ok lucieloos


----------



## cocoloco123

Good news natsel! sounds like you are close now! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

That's great news natsel, sounds like they are all growing nicely! I'm out now and I think she said I got 7 eggs which would be amazing. I'm still a little groggy at the moment but that's what DH said that she told him. Im well happy with that. Just eating a snack and drinking water waiting for them to come around again.


----------



## Natsel

Brilliant new lucieloos. I bet your pleased 7 eggs great number.


----------



## cocoloco123

That's great lucieloos! Well done! Hope the grogginess passes soon and you can get home to chill out xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks both yea feeling fine now. Got a couple of magazines and am at home now on the sofa cuddling the cat! Just want to get tomorrow phone call out of the way now and I will feel a lot better.


----------



## cocoloco123

Glad you are ok. Good luck for the call tomo! It's a scary wait isn't it. you have an amazing track record though so hopefully more of the same Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks coco, fingers crossed! Good luck for your transfer tomorrow eeekk so exciting! What time is it?


----------



## cocoloco123

Thank you! They've said for me to get there for 9. Keeping having freak outs that I'll get there and there will be none to transfer argh!! x


----------



## Lucieloos

You will be fine I think the stats are something like 50-60% of day 3s normally make it to day 5. I worked out my own stats over all my cycles and it's 56%. You are younger so could be even better for you. I know it's nerve wracking though x


----------



## Natsel

Are you ladies at the Cardiff or Neath hospital?


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm at Cardiff x


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm with neath but due to bank hol my ec and now transfer is at Cardiff. They've both been lovely to be fair! Lucieloos - I would definitely be happy with 50%! I need to stop googling and seeing horror stories haha! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes definitely don't google anymore coco. They are confident you will have embryos to transfer or they wouldn't have waited until day 5. Good luck can't wait to hear you're pupo


----------



## cocoloco123

Eeek fingers crossed!! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls , can I ask a personal question , you don't have to answer if you don't want to , I won't get offended . I was wondering how you deal with the intimacy part of your relationship when going through this process , do you abstain from it . I know it says it's ok for men to regularly ejaculate but what about us ladies . They told me at the clinic it's ok but to use protection ?


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi natsel I haven't heard of using protection before. You are taking meds to stop you ovulating so shouldn't be any problem there. It's fine to have sex up to transfer day but they say not to after that for 1-2 weeks. 

I'm just sat waiting for the phone call arghhh hope it comes soon!


----------



## Natsel

I asked at the hospital , they said it was ok but to use a form of protection. I did think well I'm taking drugs to stop ovulating so it should be ok .

Do you know what time they are going to ring ?


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm thinking within the next hour from past experience but I'm not sure.


----------



## Natsel

Good luck hope it all goes well lucieloos


----------



## K jade

Good luck ladies . I'm cheering u all on! Can't wait for the BFPs! 

Coco hopefully next month but may not be till month after. We r using DS and they only order enough for one cycle at a time so just waiting on that to arrive 
Xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi all. I'm out and have had one transferred. They're hoping to freeze 3. Any news Lucieloos? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

That's brilliant news coco! Did they tell you what the embryo was like ie hatching, expanded etc? Congratulations on being pupo     

My results are in....they got the number of eggs wrong yesterday, we didn't get 7?!.....we got 8!!! Officially my most ever! 7 mature and 6 fertilised so same as last time with the number fertilised. I am very happy with that and looks like after 18 months and 6 different protocols I've finally found the one that works for me. They are going to ring me by 9am Monday with the day 3 results and she said there is a slim chance they might call me in Monday if they can see an embryo that stands out from the rest but no way am I doing that lol. I want to go to blast. Phew now to get on with the rest of my day!


----------



## cocoloco123

That brilliant news lucieloos!!! Whoop whoop! Congratulations. They said it was blastocyst but early stages and bb grade? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yay, that's still good coco. Will they let you know tomorrow about freezing the others or are they definitely freezing them today?


----------



## Natsel

I'm so pleased for you both. Congrats coco on being pupo  and lucieloos have a chill now xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks all. She just said we'll freeze three but didn't say when. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Coco, did you have pre and post transfer acupuncture with Jenny? Just trying to book her in for mine.


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies maybe another silly question but during your cycle is your cervical mucus the same . Only I've been to the loo and had lots of ewcm which I haven't had for a long time . I know I can't ovulate but it's the type you get round ovulation ?


----------



## cocoloco123

Yes I had pre the other day and then post today lucieloos. She's so lovely bless her. 

Natsel - I had much more ewcm than usual! It was quite a shock haha!

K Jade hoping your ds arrives soon  Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes I got loads this time natsel and it's completely normal. As your follicles grow they produce estrogen just like around ovulation time in a normal cycle except you won't ovulate this time as you are taking the meds to stop it. It's a good sign though means those follies are growing away and doing what they are meant to.


----------



## Natsel

Thanks girls I was a bit shocked for a min , at least I know for once my body's doing what it should !


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww bless yes she's so nice isn't she coco. I think I'm booked in now for pre on Tuesday night and then post Wednesday night.


----------



## cocoloco123

Ah that's good. Glad you've got them booked in! It's great she's so flexible around the treatment. Xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies , how are you both today . 

I've been thinking about my EC , I was wondering do they take all the follicles no matter what the size , or do they take the ones that are only big enough for EC ?


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm not sure to be honest. I think only the bigger ones on mine were taken but not 100% sure. Maybe lucieloos or someone else here knows more about it. Hope your scan goes well! Lucieloos - hope your call tomo is good news xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks coco, they said they are going to ring before 9am so I think I will wait at home and go into work a little bit later as I will be too on edge in the office. It's horrible isn't it! I hope they aren't too late with the call. It wasn't until 1045am on Saturday but maybe they were busy doing your transfer  

Natsel, only the bigger ones will contain an egg so they won't bother with the smaller ones. Generally any follicles that are 17-18mm+ on trigger day will contain an egg, those 15-16mm on trigger may possibly contain an egg and anything less than that probably won't. Definitely under 14mm will be too small.


----------



## cocoloco123

Gosh that must've been a nightmarish wait! The transfers were late starting sat as the embryologist was held up - the nurse said something about an upsetting phone call she'd had to make - some poor person can't have had very good news I don't think which is so sad to think about  she must have phoned you straight after my transfer as that's about when I finished! Hoping it's an early call tomo for you lovely xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww that's really sad, there were 2 other couples there the same time as me on EC day and they seemed really nice hope it wasn't one of them. That's what I hate about the phone calls you never know what you are going to get. I don't fancy day 5 either having to turn up at the hospital not knowing what is left! When is your test date? Will you wait until then or are you an early tester?

Natsel, good luck with the scan tomorrow!


----------



## cocoloco123

They didn't actually tell me anything so I have no idea! It wasn't the usual person apparently and she didn't say anything haha and just sent me on my way! I overheard some other people being told what to do after transfer when I was having my ec and think they were told 2 weeks from the day?! So maybe I'll go with that? Or maybe I'll ring tomo and ask? If it is 2 weeks I won't be waiting until that day to do first one as I have a wedding that day and don't expect I'd be in any fit state! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes I just looked back at my last NHS cycle and OTD was 14 days after transfer. They expect you to ring on that day and let them know the results. I'm an early tester and no way would I wait that long lol. I got my bfp on the NHS round 7 days after transfer but I think it would have shown at 6 days as well. Make sure you get the first response early result tests if you are going to test early.


----------



## cocoloco123

How long does the trigger take to come out the system? Guessing it's different for all. Thanks for confirming the 14 days. I'll prob try and wait until day 10 at least but we shall see! I'm not a very patient person! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

For me it's normally gone by 3 or 4 days after transfer. I normally do a test around this time to make sure it's gone so I know any result I get afterwards will be accurate.


----------



## cocoloco123

Ah ok. Maybe I'll do that in a few days then. Thanks for the info xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks lucieloos , I know when I went Friday there were 5 between 15/16 mm so I'm hoping these would of grown over the weekend . My boobs are really sore today still  , I also feel very tender around the ovary area which I haven't felt before .


----------



## Lucieloos

That's great natsel, hopefully if there are more only a few mm behind then they will catch up too. Ask them for all the sizes tomorrow. She did a little print out for me. Hopefully it won't be too much longer for you now.


----------



## Natsel

Yes at the scan the biggest were at 15/16 but then there were some mesuring 13/14 then the rest 10/12 .
The clinic have been great , scanning me every other day but that's due to my pcos there's more chance of ohss . I'm really hoping tomorrow they will say egg collection will be wednesday. 

Although on a funny note , I've had to go out to buy a nighty which I found one in asda , but it has a pussy cats head on it saying cat nap .. Most appropriate haha .

Not looking forward to the sedation , I've only ever had a general anisthestic and was poorly afterwards . I know it's not the same , but I have a fear of it now


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww you will be fine, the sedation is great and you feel fine straight afterwards. Maybe a little tired but that's it. I think your EC might be Friday but they could have had a really good growth spurt in which case could be Wednesday. Good luck anyway, sounds like you have lots of nice follicles there.


----------



## Lucieloos

Arghhh day 3 results in and not great really! I was hoping for better. We have 
2x7 cells
1x6 cell
1x5 cell
1x4 cell
1x 1 cell
She said the top 3 look ok and the 5 cell also looks ok and could carry on but a little slow. They are meant to be 6-9 cells on day 3. The 4 cell doesn't look good and the 1 cell has stopped. They still want me to wait until day 5 but it's a little worrying really as none of my 5 or 6 cells have ever made it and probably less than half of my 7 cells so I don't think it's looking great! I would probably have rathered put the 2x7 cells in today but there we are. Bit disappointing. I think I will be very lucky to have 2 blasts to transfer from that.


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi lucieloos. Sorry that it wasn't as good as you were hoping for but its good that most of them have progressed. Sounds like though that you've defo got three good uns and maybe a 4th too and surely they must be confident you'll get some left on day 5 to decide to leave it? Whilst we do need to trust the professionals at times, you know your own stats now and what could happen to them etc more than they maybe know on an individual level. Did you express your concerns to them and say you'd rather go ahead today maybe? I know it's hard to when you're trying to process info. It's so difficult to know what's best to do argh this journey is constant mind messing stuff isn't it!! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

No I didn't say that as like you say I was just trying to process the info whilst I was on the phone and it was only when I came off that I thought hmm actually based on past experience I may have been better to transfer 2 of these today but then I've always been of the mind set that if they don't make it in the lab then they won't back inside you anyway so at least I know that if any of them make it to day 5 they will have a little better chance so we will just have to wait and see. She basically said if nothing makes it to blastocyst by day 5 they will transfer the next best thing so basically they are going to transfer something anyway just for the sake of giving me a transfer even if we all know they are pretty unlikely to work. I'm just a bit disappointed that's all. I had a great set of day 3 results last time. So far out of all the eggs I've collected I've had 6x7 cells and only 2 have made it to day 5 then I've had 3x6 cells and none made it and 1x5 cell and that didn't make it either.


----------



## cocoloco123

Yes that's true actually - I was thinking that the other day that id rather know, if they put them in day 3 you don't know if they've made it past day 3 or not yet still have the same 2 weeks wait etc. I've seen people having day 2 and was thinking it must be really hard to know by then. It's so difficult. I'll be sending good vibes to your embryos over the next few days now. What time do you have to go in on wed? Xx


----------



## K jade

lucie i'm sorry your disappointed. tbh cause I haven't done ivf yet i'm not familiar with the embryo division process and what it a good sign and when so im learning by reading this thread. 
I cannot imagine just how nerve racking it is sitting and waiting for those calls about how the embies are doing you girls really have my admiration  . 
im keeping everything crossed for you lucie, and will await  your updates
xxxxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks Jade, somebody made a good point that my egg collection at reprofit last time was 8am so by the time they checked them on day 3 would have been the full 3 days whereas it was around 1115am this time and by the time they were fertilised could have been around 1230 so a few hours off the 3 days so yes that's possible but we don't really know and still would have been nice to see in black and white them a bit further ahead today.


----------



## K jade

lucie i vaguely remember two ladies on this thread  previously who said they were very disappointed in the embies that were transferred and they both got BFPs , in fact I think they both got TWINS (gem32 was one of them you?!),  the other lady who also got twins i'm sure  said the embies were not top notch either .

the thing is there is just no rhyme or reason in any of this. you so often get couples  with seemingly a good prognosis like slightly low sperm count, no female issues and they cant get their BFP. i'm on the NOA thread and some of us have the worst outlook as dealing with  zero sperm and many of the women have issues too like dor and endo , and yet so many seem to get their BFP first time.  

you just don't know when its going to happen for you. your still very much in the game xx


----------



## cocoloco123

K Jade - you're definitely right there - it does seem there's no rhyme or reason in this! Lucieloos it's such a good point about the timings! From what I've seen on like the time lapse videos, so much develops in a short space of time that it's incredible. They prob looked at them all Quite early this morning too before doing all the calls xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks girls, just wish I was going there feeling a bit more confident on Wednesday but it's going to be very nerve wracking now but nothing that can be done, it is what it is.


----------



## Natsel

Hi lucieloos. As like k jade said because this is my first time at icsi so I don't know anything about gradings of eggs. Alot can happen in 24 hours and I hope they leave it as long as possible to transfer back in. 

I've had my scan the bigger follicles are now at 18/20 mm so egg collection is Wed morning at 8.30 have to have one last injection of the menopor and cetrotide then the trigger shot at 8.30 tonight.


----------



## Lucieloos

That's great news natsel sounds like it's all going well. Big day for us both on Wednesday then.


----------



## cocoloco123

Good news natsel! Glad you're ready to go! Hope trigger goes well this eve xx


----------



## Natsel

Yes lucieloos , nervous times ahead


----------



## welsh_88

hi guys i can see your all far into your treatments so was wondering if any of you can help I'm waiting to come on for scan then got follow up in 3 months time how long after that did you start? I'm having icsi i know there is a policy on single egg transfer but did anyone manage to get 2 transferred ok? i have thought long and hard about it and I would like 2 transferred and even if both took that is something i would be happy about but also understand the risks involved with multiplie birth hope its going well for you all xx


----------



## Natsel

Hey there .

I had my first appointment the middle of June and then started the first day of my August cycle . We had to wait for blood test results first before I started . I think it also depends on your treatment plan if your long or short protocol . I'm doing short protocol . 

Why do you have to wait 3 months after your scan ?


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi Blaina, I had to have a scan and bloods and then we were good to start the following month. How old are you? Their embryo transfer policy depends a lot on age and the quality of the embryos at the time of transfer. If you are younger than 37 and have good quality embryos they normally only like to transfer one day 5 embryo but if the quality is not so good then they have allowed some younger ladies on here to go for 2.


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi Blaina. Like Lucieloos, as soon as I had the first consultant appointment in the clinic I was good to go really And didn't have to wait for another appointment etc. ive just had the one transferred which was of average quality I think. They didn't give me option of 2 but also I didn't ask - if they'd have thought 2 was best I would've but just happy to go along with the professionals xx


----------



## K jade

Hi Bluana. I was first referred a number of years ago, and back then it was 18 months from consultation to beginning treatement.
Things r much quicker now thankfully  
xxx


----------



## welsh_88

@natsel 3 months is just when he booked us in he said was soonest appointment with him but said not to worry if we get called up before it....they didn't mention any blood work to medo you know what they are testing for? my partner isn't going to be able to come to this appointment currently booked for Wednesday but can't see af coming so probably have to change to Monday :-( only days they scan [email protected] that was quick after scan really hope i get it same  thank you to all 4 of you for replies I'm 28 years old almost 29 i have had a failed cycle when i was 24 with my now ex husband they agreed to 2 being transferred but had to beg them and sign more forms so was just wondering if things changed they didn't make it easy unfortunately tho i had to cancel on the day of transfer as i found it too painful and they didn't have anybody there to put me under i had 2 5 day blasts but they froze them when they couldn't do it and i went back a few months later for a frozen transfer and only 1 made it out of freeze so didn't get 2 in the end they found afterwards i had endometriosis and think that was the reason i was finding it too painful both my ex and my new Partner suffer low sperm count and motility @bluana yeah i remember it being about the same then they actually put me on a waiting list when i was 22 even tho minimum age is 23 as said i would be old enough when i get to top and wasnt too far off my birthday [email protected] hope it all went well for you fingers crossed for a bfp xx


----------



## welsh_88

really nervous to be going through it all again its nice to talk to people going through the same thing I've always known I've wanted to have kids from a very young age i moved out at 16 and at 18 decided to start trying as i felt i was in a stable enough relationship i realise now that was very young and it suddenly hit me the other day that its been 10 years since i decided i was definitely ready and start trying i haven't told anyone this time apart from mine and partners parents as before i hated the way people unintentionally changed round me like friends and family too scared to tell me their Pregnant as not wanting to upset me when In reality I'm thrilled for them xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks blaina. Hoping you get to have your scan soon when af comes and then get started. 

Natsel - how was your trigger shot? Xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi coco. All fine was done at 8.30 last night. Feeling lots of twinges this morning so a bit uncomfortable and my boobs are really sore. I've got quite a big bust and as long as I've got my bra on there ok. When there let loose it's like tooth ache. 
This time tomorrow it should be done though. Then the fun starts with the pessaries 
   
You OK coco? Xx


----------



## welsh_88

natsel good luck for tomorrow hope it goes really well xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Blaina, hope all goes well and you can get started asap. 

Natsel, glad the trigger went well and good luck for ec tomorrow. Hope they get lots of nice eggs.

Coco, how are you feeling? Any symptoms?

Afm, just waiting for the hospital to ring and let me know what time I have to go in tomorrow. I'm so nervous now that there won't be anything there. I've got a back up plan and will go back to Czech next month for one of our frozen tested blasts but I'm just getting so tired of this now.


----------



## Natsel

Sending you a hug lucieloos. I hope that you can have the best one transferred. Fingers crossed. Its not easy. Unfortunately no one tells you how it can mess with your head. 
I'm nervous that there will be no eggs. 

What do I need to take to the hospital. I thought I needed a nighty but they've crossed that out and it just says a dressing gown and slippers?


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks natsel, it's such a stressful process isn't it. It's not too bad when you are getting good news and things are going smoothly but the second I get not such good news I just worry about it all the time. I hate being in work inbetween as well. Hmm I thought you definitely needed a nightie. They've always asked me to change into it and then I wore that into theatre. I would take it just incase. I've never bothered with the slippers or dressing gown. Take a snack for afterwards as well. That's about it I think.


----------



## cocoloco123

Oh no lucieloos, I hope they ring soon and can put your mind at ease. It really messes with your head this process doesn't it! There's always a next step to be anxious over. I bet it's so hard to focus on anything in work at the mo. I don't think I've had any symptoms bar a bit of a dull ache in the womb this morning - it felt like my period pain would feel a few days before arriving which is a bit of a worry but has gone for now. At the transfer they said I had developed ohss so I'm feeling super bloated still so could be to do with that! I had to put a nighty on natsel. However, I've noticed that in neath, you have to put on a little hospital gown for scans whereas in Cardiff for a scan I didn't have to put the gown on so maybe in neath they make you put their gowns on again. Best take one in case I reckon xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes it's horrible coco. I wish they would hurry up and ring just so I know what I'm doing tomorrow and can sort out work etc. They won't be able to give me anymore information about the embryos today so we are going to have to just go in and find out. Feeling like af was going to arrive was one of my first signs of a bfp last time so hopefully it will be the same for you.


----------



## cocoloco123

Ah okay, I wasn't sure if they did a day 4 check and just didn't update or not. ugh it's all so horrible. I really really hope it's good news when you get there tomo. I defo think the theory about the timings makes complete sense but know it really doesn't help things and it'll only be tomo you'll get the definites. Xx


----------



## welsh_88

lucieloos hope you find out soon and got my fingers crossed for you this and the 2 week wait is definitely the hardest part what does everyone do about work during 2 week wait? i remember being told last time not to lift anything heavy for few days after et but my boss was really unsympathetic about it and told me if i can do my job to go home and wouldn't consider moving me for few days when i went back after it didn't work i had a meeting with him and he said well i dont think you should go for it again as you got a job to think about and you can always adopt words spoken from a guy who has twins....work caused me alot of stress ontop of it last time i dont know what to do this time lucky that male has left but not sure about my other boss to be honest what she should be lilke xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Blaina, I haven't told work about any of my treatments I would rather just keep it to myself. I'm lucky though as I have quite a good annual leave allowance and also flexible working. I've just taken a couple of days annual leave when I've needed it. This time I took a day off for egg collection and have been back in work since. I'm due to have a transfer tomorrow (hopefully) and I will probably come to work in the morning and take the afternoon off for transfer. I will be back in work the following day but my job isn't strenuous and the majority of it is desk based. I find it stressful in the 2ww as I'm so anxious to know the outcome so might possibly take a couple of days off around the time I plan to test. That's really bad about your employer. Technically I think you could get the clinic to sign you off in the sick if you have a strenuous job and they have to give you time off for hospital appointments anyway.

Thanks coco, I will let you all know as soon as I can! I don't know whether to ring the clinic as 1pm now and still not heard anything? I just want to know so I can tell work I will need to leave early or start late etc!

Update...I just rang the number for the nurses but it's somebody from embryology that needs to ring me so they can't help and theres no way of calling anybody at embryology. Guess I will have to keep waiting!


----------



## K jade

Bliana that's absolutely awful your boss had no right to say that to u. 
Tbh I was totally open with work but not everyone wants to be
I emailed HR and had a chat with the manager there as I said I would  have lots of hospital appointments and inevitably questions would come up as to 'whether I was OK'. She told my boss on my behalf who has been great. I'm very lucky in that half my office are Fertility or ex Fertility patients. There hasn't been a pregnancy announcement in 7 years!! 
Is there someone in HR U could talk to??


----------



## welsh_88

i hope you get that phone call soon so you know what's happening tomorrow thank you for your replies kjade yeah i could probably speak to hr about the situation only problem with me is i work nights so we don't have a hr office open would need to ring them in the day I've told my supervisor and she's fine but she's not the one who approves any time off its her boss not sure what to do this time might just take it as it comes and if i feel its too stressful i might take some time off sick as fitting appointments round my night shift is difficult and i do quite abit of lifting in my job don't get me wrong I've seen them move people round when they are pregnant to easier jobs but until you are isn't much support there xx


----------



## Lucieloos

They have finally rung I was almost on the verge of tears thinking they've forgotten or something and there is no one I can speak to and try and find out. Anyway I have to be there for 11am. Just booked the whole day off work as I know I'm not going to want to go back afterwards especially if it's bad news and it's an awkward time to go to work beforehand. Really need to de-stress now!


----------



## welsh_88

lucieloos I'm sure everything is going to go well for you tomorrow try and relax as much as possible this evening and de stress reading a mag in bath always works for me take a break that's life takes my mind off my own problems reading others lol xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Haha thanks Blaina that sounds really nice actually I might give it a go!


----------



## Natsel

Blaina.

I'm lucky with work , my boss knows and I can have the time off I've needed to . Mostly had the mornings off for the scans and back in the afternoon , swap my clients about but I just make an excuse . I have booked the next two days off though for my EC . 
It's dreadful how they've treated you though . My partner works as a warehouse man , he's been able to have the time off under fertility treatment no questions asked . 
Surly he can't talk to you like that . I wouldn't be happy with that at all .

Lucieloos , it's out of your hands now , get your head stuck in a good book like Blaina said , will be thinking of you tomorrow and look forward to your update


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw glad you've heard lucieloos. Nice to know where you are so you can plan for work and for the day as a whole. Wishing you so much luck for tomo! Must've made you feel even more anxious waiting about for the call you poor thing. 

Natsel - good luck for egg collection! It'll be fine and I'm sure you'll get some lovely eggies!!

Xxx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks coco I'm feeling lots of pressure down below is that normal ? Xx


----------



## cocoloco123

I didn't feel great day before egg collection - felt really heavy in my pelvic region and was basically waddling! Xx


----------



## Natsel

I feel like there's a brick pulling me down , and I'm bloated now. Never mind early night for me . Got to be on the road for 6.45 ! Xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Hope you get a good sleep xx


----------



## welsh_88

its good you got a good boss takes the pressure off i was going to take it further with my ex boss as there was loads of comments he said to me that were out of order but he got made redundant pretty soon after so didn't have to speak to him he called me emotional once when i had a disagreement with a co worker who he said to i was probably due on or something cheeky git i find it funny now
but was upsetting at the time he was just a pig really.....doesn't look like I'm going for my scan tomorrow as no sign of af so have to ring clinic in morning probably be Monday now as that's next scan day there I'm actually due Friday but happens early quite abit apart from the one time i want it haha hope you get a good sleep let us know how you get on tomorrow when your home and settled good luck hun xx


----------



## Natsel

It's a pain waiting for af .. Mine turned up 5 days late Sod's law ! 

Thanks for the well wishes ladies . As you know I'm first down so will update you all as soon as I get out . 

Speak tomorrow


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, hope it went ok? I'm assuming you must be out by now. I've just got here. 15 mins to go. I am absolutely terrified x


----------



## cocoloco123

Good luck lucieloos! 

Natsel hope it's gone well xx


----------



## Natsel

Well ladies... 
We got 15 follicles and every one had an egg so I have 15 eggs. 
They are doing the icsi today and will phone tomorrow and go from there. 
they said it was a difficult procedure. My ovaries where up high. The nurses had to push down on both sides and I blead after. 
I'm now on tablets for 10 days because I have the start of  ohss.  
I felt a bit woozy. I stayed awake through it  remembered it all and I wasn't zonked out. It hurt in some places but I could cope.
Had some lunch.  on my way home. Doesn't feel like I've had anything done really. But that pressure feeling as gone now. 
On pessaries twice a day 12 hours apart. 
Other than that it's now a waiting game.


----------



## Lucieloos

Wow natsel that's amazing news so pleased for you!! I can't believe you were awake for it all too I'm always out cold!

I've had my transfer and pleased to say there was one very good blastocyst which was expanded so that's the stage just before hatching. She said she hoped it would start hatching out later on today. We had 2 others but they were slow and the stage just before blastocyst she said they wouldn't be able to freeze them but we could put one of them in if we wanted to. She said they have had the odd one or two pregnancies from emryos like that so it would increase the chances slightly but not a lot. We put it in anyway as may as well. I'm just glad we got the one good one though as was so afraid there would be nothing. I don't feel massively positive about a good outcome but that's probably just after all I've been through but I always say it's a numbers game and the more you transfer the more likely you are to have success so I'm pleased we got to the transfer stage which was my main worry and if it doesn't work then I will go and get my tested blast from Czech next month xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Amazing! Great news from both of you! Natsel that's a brilliant number of eggs! Hoping all goes well overnight. Let us know about the call tomor. Lucieloos that's great about the blastocyst and good they let you put in a second too as you never know how things might catch up! It sounds really positive although understand that you would be cautious. Exciting times! Xx


----------



## K jade

Oh lucie I’m so thrilled for you. I have been eagerly awaiting your update. Let this be the one!
Fair play to WFI they clearly have some very skilled embryologists. 

Natsel wow 15 brilliant! Hopefully you’ll be spoilt for choice on transfer day 
xx


----------



## Natsel

Pleased for you lucieloos. Take it easy best as you can! What do you ladies do during the tww? 

15 is a good number and im pleased but i just hope they are mature ones and they fertilise. It's the strangest feeling thinking our babies are being made as we speak. I feel protective over them already.


----------



## Lucieloos

15 is an amazing number natsel! Good luck with the phone call tomorrow. I can't say I enjoyed that bit but you have plenty of room to manoeuvre with that many. I don't do anything in particular during the 2ww just try to get on with life as normal, not overdo things too much and wait until it's time to test hopefully without going mad!

Kjade, thank you so much lovely, such a relief! Just glad it's all over now and these 2 little ones are back with me. Strangely enough as disappointing as it is I can handle a bfn now especially as we have frosties and plans in place what I would have found really hard would have been going there today and having nothing to transfer or 2 slow embies so not even having a decent chance. Hope you can get started again soon.


----------



## cocoloco123

It is all strange to think about isn't it! So clever! I'm trying to make plans to keep busy this 2ww. Haven't got much on today and am feeling negative after having af cramps and back ache again overnight. Both of these are af signs for me. Yesterday though I was really busy and didn't have so much time to think about things and was quite positive so think busy (but not over doining it) is the way forward for me! 4 days (almost) down, only 10 to go hahaha! 

Lucieloos it's so good you have a plan in place for if things don't go as hoped with this cycle - that'll be the first thing I want to know after a negative - what next! Haha! I think it's sounding so positive for you this cycle though lovely!! Eeeek!!! Xx


----------



## Natsel

I'm not looking forward to the phone call . My partner  has a low sperm count , the frozen sample contains 2 sperm so I'm hoping with this fresh sample today they spend some time looking for more . We are both pleased with 15 eggs . I was going for anything over 10 . But if they can't find the sperm it doesn't matter how many eggs their are . I'm feeling all emotional now . I've been fine through it all , now I'm on the verge of tears and I don't know why xx


----------



## Natsel

Coco do you think the aches and pains could be to do with implantation though ? Xx


----------



## welsh_88

natsel and lucieloos that's fantastic news for you both 15 is huge amount they also had to pull my ovary down when i had it done as was too high think i only had 3 on that one so you've done brilliant I'm sure they will find some sperm dont worry and they probably have back up plans if they don't like freezing them till they get the sperm they need? my partner also has really low sperm so know how you feel its that one extra thing to worry about ontop of it all...didn't get my scan today as af didn't come i rang to rebook for Monday as i know it will 100% be here by then i got quite upset on the phone when the woman said you will have to come back next month instead.....in the end they agreed to scan me next Wednesday i just didn't want to be pushed back any further wishing each of you lots of luck with your journey xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Coco, I know it may feel as though af is coming but believe me they are also major bfp signs! I had both of them and felt the same as you and got a BFP. I really do feel very positive for you. 9dpo or 4dp5dt which is what you are today is the most common day for implantation! Will you test on the weekend?

Natsel, was there only 2 sperm in the whole of the frozen sample? Hopefully there will be plenty more today. You're bound to feel emotional today it's been a lot of stress and build up to this. I hope they ring you nice and early tomorrow and then you can have a couple of days off before the next update.


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw natsel it could be the medication making you feel a bit more emotional and all the built up stress. I'm sure they would have come and spoken to you if there were problems. They came and spoke to us about the problem with my partners sample and needing to change the plan Whilst I was in recovery after ec so fingers crossed it would've been the same for you too lovely if there was an issue. Hoping the call is early in the morn for you. 

Thanks for the positivity lucieloos! It's so confusing that things could be a sign of a positive or a negative isn't it argh! It messes with your mind haha! I'm not sure yet when I am going to test. Am thinking maybe leaving it until a week today - but we shall see how that goes haha! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes it is hard to know but they sound like good signs to me as it would be way too early for af with all the progesterone you are on. You have a lot of willpower. I think I will probably have tested before you


----------



## cocoloco123

Haha aww well We shall see if the will power holds up and I make it! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Lucieloos said:


> Coco, I know it may feel as though af is coming but believe me they are also major bfp signs! I had both of them and felt the same as you and got a BFP. I really do feel very positive for you. 9dpo or 4dp5dt which is what you are today is the most common day for implantation! Will you test on the weekend?
> 
> Natsel, was there only 2 sperm in the whole of the frozen sample? Hopefully there will be plenty more today. You're bound to feel emotional today it's been a lot of stress and build up to this. I hope they ring you nice and early tomorrow and then you can have a couple of days off before the next update.


My partner did a fresh sample and they found two good sperm and froze them. (Well according to my partner that's what they said weeks ago when he did it. )

Been feeling rough this pm ladies. Very nauseas and tender. Going to take the tablet for the ohss before I go to bed. As I can sleep through the side effects.


----------



## Lucieloos

Make sure you drink lots and lots of fluids natsel. Sports drinks like Gatorade are particularly good for ohss as the contain electrolytes. Hope it eases off soon.


----------



## cocoloco123

Hope you feel better soon natsel xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks ladies feeling a little better this morning , although full of wind ! Think that's the pessaries  
Well I hope it is .
Hoping for good news today , being that it's a year today until I get married , I'm hoping it's an omen !


----------



## Lucieloos

Fingers crossed for you natsel hope they ring soon!


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw that's lovely! Hopefully you'll have a little one by the time of your wedding! Hope the call has been good news xx


----------



## Natsel

Ok so far 
15 eggs 
13 fertilised 
5 fertilised normally .

Waiting now to see what sat brings . So not sure how to feel at the min they said the ones that didn't develop was because they think the sperm was to slow . Pencilled in for transfer 9.30 sat morning if there one egg that stands out he said . But if there all doing good then Monday will be the transfer


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw that's great natsel! You only knew about 2 sperm so guessing there must've been a fair few in yesterday's sample to allow them to end up with 5 good uns! Will they ring you sat morning either way? Xx


----------



## Natsel

Yes 8am to tell us either sat or Monday


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, that's great news that you got 5 fertilised! I only got 6 and still ended up with a good blast and you are a lot younger than me. Also my only bfp came from a day 3 transfer. Wishing you lots of luck for Saturday.


----------



## Natsel

Thanks lucie . Just a waiting game now . Praying we get 1


----------



## Lucieloos

The waiting is the worst bit! Make sure you ask them when they ring on Saturday how many cells each embryo has. It will give you a better idea of how they are doing then but they don't offer the information unless you ask. It's good to keep a record of these things too incase you ever need to go for private treatment.


----------



## welsh_88

good luck natsel ....lucieloo I'm definitely going to keep a record of everything this time as even cardiff can't find mine to go off so that's such good advice.....af came today typical the day after i was meant to get scanned I'm booked in for Wednesday but won't be bleeding then does anyone know if this matters? monday would be better but they said they are short staffed......with the pessaries is there any other way of taking them? i remember how horrible they were and made me itch like hell is there an injection form instead? hope you are all well xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Blaina, yes I do the same, I ask for every detail, I have all the follicles sizes from all the scans, lining measurements and all the cell numbers from the embryos development. It helps so much if you need more than one attempt to be able to give different doctors this information and I would never rely on being able to get it off the nhs at a later date if you want it. That's annoying about your af! Can they do it Tuesday instead? I don't think it matters that you aren't bleeding. I think they just want to check you when your lining is nice and thin as it's easier for them to check the uterus then and make sure everything looks as it should so I wouldn't worry about it too much. I am taking both injections and pessaries this time around but on my first go with the NHS they asked if I wanted injections or pessaries. I knew the injections were stronger and I would prefer an injection anyway so I went with those.


----------



## Natsel

I will lucie thank you for the advice .

Blaina , what protocol are you on ? 
I had to be scanned within the first 3 days to make sure my womb lining was thin enough to start the injections 
Monday would of been better . I suppose different clinics have different policy's


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, I think for Blaina it's a scan before treatment planning so it's not the baseline scan right before you start meds. I had one and they just checked everything looked OK and I was suitable for treatment and then I went back the following month and they set my protocol after that.

Coco, how are you doing today? Are you having anymore acupuncture in your 2ww?


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi. I'm ok. No af cramps today but the tops of my legs feel crampy which is another af thing for me. Hoping it's the alternative though obvs! I haven't booked in for any yet but might do. I don't think jenny is there on Saturday though this week. Are you? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I haven't booked in anything yet. I had one yesterday after my transfer and because I'm an early tester unless I have one early next week I know I won't want to go if I get a bfn as will seem pointless so I've left it for now although the previous 2 treatments I've always done one during the 2ww as well.


----------



## cocoloco123

Yeah I know what you mean. If she was there sat I definitely would have one but not sure when she'll be doing them next if she's busy this weekend and like you say then it might be post test depending how long I last haha! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Ladies when are you due to test , and will you test before ?


----------



## Lucieloos

I am due to test 2 weeks yesterday but I always test early. You will get a pretty accurate result by 7-8 days past transfer with a frer. Only ever use frer for testing early.


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm due to test a week sat. Thinking I will test Wednesday which will be 11 days after transfer/ I have a wedding to go to on the sat so thinking testing that morning would not be wise!! Xx


----------



## welsh_88

yeah its just my first scan before treatment starts i think i was on the long protocol the first time tho....they said they only scan Mondays and Wednesdays to me to stuck with Wednesday at the moment would love to get it all started before xmas and thinking of going abroad if this doesn't work....I would really like to see a psychic i seen one in Blackpool who was spot on with everything she told me tho i dont know any here that are any good....does anyone believe in that kind of thing or could recommend one? i really would just like to know if they can see any kids in my future lol xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Blaina, I can recommend a clinic abroad if you do end up needing one although hopefully this next round will work for you. I don't know about psychics sorry but would be interesting to see what they had to say!


----------



## cocoloco123

I haven't been myself blaina but know people who go to the man in Cardiff Market and they say he's good. He told my mum a few years back I would need help to have a child and he was right! Xx


----------



## welsh_88

lucieloos thank you that would be great i feel like i can cope better with a back up plan but hopefully none of us will need any  coco that sounds spooky will definitely look into him i never believed much till i seen one in Blackpool when i came out i thought she had talked rubbish to be honest but everything she said would happen did....would love to know if they said anything about ivf without me asking lol xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Ohhh give it a go Blaina and let us know! The clinic I go to is in Czech Republic a couple of hours from Prague. It's great and so much cheaper than the uk!


----------



## Natsel

I go to a lady that reads from a deck of playing cards in Newport , she lives a few streets from me . She told me I would need ivf and that I would have a boy and a girl from it , she could see me having lots of injections and going back and forth to a big hospital with lots of buildings . 

Everything she's told me has come true . She can't give you a time frame for any of it and some of the stuff she says can be quite cryptic at the time , then when it happens you suddenly realise what it meant . 

A few years ago she told me I would be moving and I would end up settling down with a man with dark hair and older than me , I laughed it off at the time , ( I shared a house with a friend and was in a relationship with a fair haired bloke ) but now I own a house with my other half who's 11 years older than me .. With dark hair haha , but that bit could be coincidence .

I like to believe in stuff like that .


----------



## K jade

I went to one when I was 18 and she was very accurate, and since then ive been scared to go!
my friend goes to one about twice a year! 
ive told her about that guy on Cardiff market and now she wants to see him next time she comes to visit as she lives on London

I know a few people who have been to him and apparently he's always bang on, maybe ill pluck up the courage to see him too!
xx


----------



## welsh_88

natsel that is spooky similar thing with the one in Blackpool she said that i would be married within a year and i had no intention at the time but i did that i would get inheritance i knew nothing about which kind of freaked me out was thinking the only person who would have money for me is my mum and she was alive..turns out my dad who died when i was 15 had set up a fund for me and my sister that we wasn't  to know about till we was 25 so i used that as a deposit on a house i was abit disappointed because i was going through ivf at the time and she didn't mention kids so i left feeling like she talked a load of rubbish lol she did even say something about my partner not being the one for me....fast forward to last year i seen another in blackpool she was i think the daughter of the first she said the man I'm with now is my soul mate that we will stay together and to stop worrying about everything she didn't mention kids either so i got impatient when she asked if i have any questions i said will i have any kids she said yes  two but i cant see them soon and that i would meet someone else going through the same thing as me and we would both get pregnant and i would make a friend for life..k-jade you should definitely give it a go I've been reading online about this guy in the market so when im in Cardiff will definitely look into going.....lucieloo  that's so strange i was talking to a girl in work yesterday about wanting to go over there my mother wants to get some dental work done she had to have a tooth pulled when she had an infection to have an implant replacement screw in one here is 2k for one! was thinking maybe we could go out and combine hers and mine if they have clinics near each other  xx


----------



## Natsel

Ladies if I do go in for my transfer tomorrow .
can I eat and drink as normal before hand or should I just stick to liquids ? 
Can I drink de caf tea before if I can have liquids ?
How much should I drink for a full bladder 
And final question do I take my dressing gown etc again ?


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi. I had 750ml of water about 45 mins before but think it varies per person. Mine was delayed though and I had to go to the toilet and so wasn't that full but the dr said that was fine. I ate and drank normally before transfer and had to change into my nightie again in Cardiff. If you do get called in then good luck!! It'll be fine! xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Blaina, yes I'm sure they do dental work out there and it's all so much cheaper!

Natsel, you can eat and drink beforehand that's no problem, you need to have a comfortably full bladder so when you are on your way in the car take a bottle of water or whatever and take sips of it as you are going. Mine was also delayed about 45 minutes but I know I have a minuscule bladder so I only needed to drink about half a small bottle of water and I could feel then that I was full and didn't need to pee there and then but knew I would probably want to within the hour so I stopped with the water then as knew that was enough for me and if I had more I wouldn't be able to hold it. You can drink decaf tea no problem. I also had to change into my nightie so take that with you.

Good luck with the phone call I hope they don't keep you waiting too long. Will be checking in all the time to see if you've posted x


----------



## cocoloco123

Good luck with your call this morning natsel - hoping you get it soon so you know where you are. 

Last night I had a major meltdown! My boobs have been crazily sore since a few days into stims and then last night, all of a sudden, they just stopped hurting! In my natural cycle, I usually get breast pain after ovulation and then when it goes, I know my period will be here within a day or so. So, now obviously I am sure af is on route. I know this isn't a natural cycle and it could be different but given its such a common indicator for me, I can't help feel this hasn't worked this time. Will try and maintain some positivity until af is actually here! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww coco don't have a melt down. I still feel really positive for you. You are only 7dp5dt believe me it's very unlikely af is coming! I'm actually hoping that I start to get that cramping type of feeling as it was a very positive sign for me. If you did a frer tomorrow you would get a pretty accurate result by now if you wanted to put yourself out of your misery. Only with the early result ones though.


----------



## Natsel

Thanks coco .

Just remember your not alone and we are all going through this together . I'm sat here feeling sick but right now I don't know if it's the ohss cyclogest or nerves ! 

I know what you mean coco I haven't had my et yet and I'm already feeling down . I've had sore boobs since cd9 and I normally get them once I've ovulated and they hurt till af arrives . So I always know I'm not pregnant .
I just keep thinking this is completely different from a normal cycle . Your bound to symptom spot , it's just a shame af shows the same symptom as early pregnancy 

Just had the phone call , transfer Monday 10.30 will explain more later ladies but all good


----------



## Lucieloos

That's great news natsel! Look forward to hearing more later x


----------



## Natsel

Well out of the 5 eggs 

3 are doing really really good top of the range dividing as they should 
1 is dividing like it should but is average 
And the last 1 is growing a lot slower ( so best count that out ) 
Because they can't decide which is the best 1 or two my transfer is Monday ! 
I couldn't ask exactly about the cell division because my partner was in my ear saying to ask about X,y and z Grrr

She asked me how I've been feeling , I explained about the ohss and she said I'm bound to feel bloated and also with the pessaries they slow your bowel movements down so that makes things worse .

She just said to keep drinking as much as possible and listen to my body .


----------



## Lucieloos

Ahh ok that's a shame you couldn't find out about the cells but great that 3 are still in the running. Sounds very similar to the results that's I had. Hopefully you will have a couple of nice ones on Monday.


----------



## cocoloco123

That's great news natsel! Sounds like you're going to have a few good uns! 

Thanks so much for being so kind about my meltdown - the cramps are ridiculous this morn now. I just cracked and tested on a frer and have a very faint positive. So much for not texting until Wednesday :-/ Not sure if it's just the trigger though as I didn't test it out - I'm now 7dp5dt so it's 14 days tonight since I had it! Guessing I will just test again tomo morn and see if it is lighter / darker to see?! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Woo hoooo coco!!! Congratulations!!! I knew it! There's no way it would still be the trigger now lovely it's normally out by 10 days at the latest and definitely by 14 you are pregnant!! 7dp5dt is when I got my BFP last time. So pleased for you. Just try and relax and enjoy it now. Give it a few more days and then do a clear blue digi so you get to see the magical 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'


----------



## cocoloco123

Arrrrgh do you think?! Going to try not get my hopes up until a bit closer to otd but that could be tricky! Will get some more tests in! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes definitely coco no doubt in my mind. I thought so before you even took the test! They only give an otd so late to cover themselves and make sure they catch every possible eventuality but the time you have tested is when the majority of women get their bfps x


----------



## Natsel

Go coco go coco !!

You are brilliant .. Get some more tests 

I'm so excited for you already


----------



## welsh_88

coco sounds like a definite positive congratulations i know i dont think it would be fund trigger shot by now i read loads of peoples posts about testing when you did getting faint and going on to get darker and darker  natsel wishing you all the luck for Monday I'm going to be there too for my pre treatment scan so will be thinking of you last time i look my nightie and a dressing gown cos i was being put under i had to have time afterwards to come round before they would let me go they told me to bring a sandwich for after i cant actually remember if i was awake or not i remember being given something via a drip then next thing I'm being wheeled back into the waiting area i was saying I'm ok i can walk and when i tried i almost fell flat on my face lol am definitely going to ask for same thing i was only given it cos first attempt got cancelled when i was finding the transfer too painful that they had to be froze I'm scared same thing will happen so might ask for same drugs whatever they were only problem is when you have it they don't allow your partner in during transfer but you will get to see the embryos on the screen beforehand.....your come so far now Monday will soon be here  xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks all. Your reassurances are very comforting. I've picked up a few more frer's this afternoon so will do another in the morning and hope it's heading the right direction. Hope you're all having nice weekends so far. I've just been to a friends house for a few hours and am going to have a relaxing evening I think  Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

That sounds good coco!

I feel a little down at the moment. I know it probably sounds silly as I'm only 3dp5dt but having had a bfp before I kind of know what it feels like now and I had made a note of all my symptoms and stuff from the last time so know what to look out for but I just don't really feel much at all this time. I feel like it hasn't worked. The latest an embryo can implant is about 10dpo and I'm 8dpo today so if it was happening I would have thought I might have had some sign by now but no. I know we have frosties waiting for us etc but it's just so hard going through this all the time


----------



## cocoloco123

Oh no, sorry to hear you are feeling down. It must be more difficult in a way to be aware of what to look out for etc rather than being blind to it all and in the dark a bit. I know it must be reassuring in some ways to know you have the frosties but doesn't make you want this to be your time any less. From what my friends have said to me previously, none of their pregnancies and symptoms have been in any way the same so hopefully what you noticed last time isn't necessarily what you would experience another time. Hang in there as best you can. You deserve this so much, you really do xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks coco, I just feel like I'm going to end up disappointed again and have to pick up and start over again.


----------



## Natsel

Glad your feeling a bit better coco and fingers crossed for the next test you take. 

Lucieloos I do think it's harder for you as you've been through it so many times. Your stronger than you realise. You know about this than the rest of us. It must be difficult when that's all you can think about. 
I've never had a bfp in my life. Sending you a big hug we are here for you. 
As for me this ohss is really getting me down plus I'm having side effects from the pessaries. I genuinely didn't realise that we had to have those after the ec.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks natsel, it does help to have you girls here. It is hard after a BFP as now what to look for. Nothing I can do to change anything now though so just have to try and deal with things as best I can whatever the outcome.
Sorry you are still having side effects from the ohss, that's one thing I've been lucky enough not to have to deal with. Are the tablets helping at all? What sort of side effects are you having from the pessaries? I haven't found them too bad. Could it all be ohss related?


----------



## Natsel

I have a bloated tummy
On and off feeling sick 
Tiredness 
And tender around the ovaries. 

The pessaries are making me constipated which adds to the bloatedness. 
I think the tablets are working but the pharmacist told me to take them before bed. I asked why and she said I would be put off taking them if I read the leaflet so best to sleep through it. 
So I read the leaflet and it says. That it can alter the way I think. I may get the urge to gamble eat more and have sexual thought. To be honest all of those three things are the least of my worries at the min.   
I'm trying my best to drink. But it constantly feels like I've over eaten so a few sips or squash I feel full and bloated again.


----------



## Lucieloos

That doesn't sound good natsel and like you say the pessaries probably aren't helping! Wow the side effects of the tablets sound a bit extreme!! Better lock your money away somewhere safe   Hope it eases off for you soon.


----------



## cocoloco123

Sounds rough natsel. I only had a mild form that didn't require tablets and I have found that bad enough! The bloat was just horrific. i had to stop having proper meals and just having snacks. It was also painful to breathe at night when lying down in bed. It seems to have Largely passed now although am still a bit bloated but that could be the cyclogest. I have found the cyclogest ok on the whole do far. I heard about the leaflet before and thought it sounded like it gave you symptoms of bipolar disorder! Glad you're not experiencing those. Xx


----------



## Natsel

I can cope with the bloating it's the sickness that gets me down comes in waves. Its ironic really I look pregnant and feel sick. Oh and extremely sore boobs which is another side effect. I'd rather 20 injections a day rather than all this. Hopefully the et will go ok with all this xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Have you told them how severe it is natsel?


----------



## Natsel

I did explain to the embryologists today she asked how I was. She said it all sounds pretty normal for what I've been through. The doctor said it was a difficult procedure Wether that's made it worse I don't know.


----------



## Lucieloos

You should probably mention it to the doctor as I asked the embryologist a few things before our transfer and she said she couldn't really help as she's not a doctor so probably not the best to advise. The danger is that if you do have it really bad and then have the transfer and get a bfp it can get worse as the hcg that will be produced by the embryo is what sets it off(the hcg in your trigger shot is what would have started it this time) I know a few people who have frozen the embryos and transferred the following month when everything has settled down. Not saying that will happen to you at all but probably just a good idea to make the doctor aware before the transfer if it is particularly bad x


----------



## Natsel

Ah I see. I didn't realise it was the trigger shot that did it. I will mention it. Thanks lucieloos best be safe than sorry x


----------



## cocoloco123

Definitely best to let them know as lucieloos said. Get that protein and water in you and hopefully you'll feel better soon xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks coco feeling a little less bloated today , how are you doing ?


----------



## cocoloco123

Ah that's a good sign! Yeah I'm ok thanks - test line was slightly darker this morning I think. Going to not test again for a few days now as I'm thinking the line comparison could drive me a little bit nuts! 

Lucieloos how are you feeling today lovely? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, glad you are feeling a little better! Good luck for tomorrow. Do you know what time your transfer is yet?

Coco, yay for darker line. I agree leave it a few days now as I found the lines dont really get much darker at all when you are comparing one day to the next. It takes at least 48 hours for the hcg to double so maybe do one mid week and you should see a noticeable difference.

I don't really want to bring the board down with my grumpy mood to be honest. Just feeling fed up.


----------



## Natsel

10.30 lucie 😊

That's what we are here for lucie , learning from this experience , they don't tell you how emotionally draining it can be . I thought I was on top of it all sailing through this until EC then it's all gone downhill .
Honestly not looking forward to tomorrow 1 bit . I thought I would be excited , but I'm not . I think it's because of how I've been feeling .

We can be grumpy together


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww haha thanks natsel you ladies are great! I know what you mean as I felt the same as you EC went well and I was happy then I wasn't so pleased with day 3 results and that made me really scared for transfer when I wanted to go there feeling fairly positive we would have something but I just couldn't. Now my complete lack of symptoms has put me on a downer and I really don't think it's worked and the hanging about for another 3 or 4 days to confirm that is hard when all I want to do is move on. The physical side of things I can deal with but emotionally bfn after bfn with an ectopic thrown in for good measure is hard.


----------



## Natsel

I honestly don't know how you do it lucieloos. Its must drag you down. But on the other hand your strong enough to keep going which I commend you for. 
How will it work with me. 
Tomorrow I'm. Cd21 and a 5dt I presume I take a test two weeks after tomorrow. I would technically be on cd35 which can be about average for me anything from cd32.  
When is the earliest you can test? X


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes it does take its toll but I just don't see what other option I have as I don't want a life without children either.

Your official test date will be 2 weeks tomorrow but most ladies find they get a pretty accurate results from 7 or 8 dpt on the first response early result tests. I've never been one to wait for the otd as I think it's just far too late. 99% of women will have tested positive by then if they are going to. The docs just have to leave it that long as they can't tell you to stop taking the meds if there's even the slightest chance that you could be pregnant.


----------



## Natsel

I've brought a load of tests I will be itching to Test only off ebay though. If I'm lucky enough to get a positive then I will buy one of the more expensive ones.


----------



## cocoloco123

Lucieloos grump away I say - it's understandable you would be feeling down. I found This week of waiting horrific and I didn't know what to look out for etc so I can imagine that any future 2ww would be even worse having something to compare to which quite frankly is a terrifying thought. I don't know how you cope. You're obviously a very strong person although I can appreciate you probably don't feel like it. It's just all so very unfair - when I say that to my partner he used to say it's was a childish thing to say but I don't care if it seems like that cos it is unfair in my opinion!! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel. I found the eBay ones really rubbish. When I did get my bfp on the frer it was well over a week after until I got it on the eBay ones. I would recommend doing a sneaky frer inbetween the cheapies around 7dpt. I buy them off eBay. It's just over £7 for a pack of two with free delivery.

Thanks coco, it does feel unfair that we've had to go through all this. Obviously I don't begrudge anyone a bfp but it's just so hard starting again and again. All I want is to be a mum.


----------



## cocoloco123

It's heartbreaking isn't it  look after yourself the best you can over he next few days. 

Yesterday the frer two packs were on offer in Asda for £6 if you've got one of those nearby? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Ohh that's really good coco, are they the early result ones though or the normal first response one step? It's easy to get them mixed up as they look very similar but the one step ones are nowhere near as sensitive. I will check it out though.


----------



## cocoloco123

Oh I've just looked and they are the one step ones doh! Didn't realise there were two different types! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Ah ok never mind coco the eBay ones are quite reasonable if you want to stock up on a few more for checking your lines.


----------



## cocoloco123

Will have a little look xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Good luck tomor natsel! Looking forward to hearing how it's gone! 

Good luck to you too Blaina xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes good luck both! x


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls hope your all ok quick question 
My partner can come with me today and take a picture of the egg?


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi natsel, yes he can go in with you so take your camera or phone. You can also ask for a print out of the ultrasounds as well if you want to. Good luck will be thinking of you.


----------



## cocoloco123

The doctor also told my partner to take a video of the ultrasound too haha! You can see the embryo (more like the fluid I'm guessing) being squirted in lol! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Well I'm here at the hospital my appointments nit until 10.30 but I'm like bouncing tigger holding my wee up. So I've gone to the loo counted 5 seconds and now having a drink to top it back up. Things we gave to do xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Haha I had to do that too! Good luck!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Natsel

In the waiting room. They are running half an hour behind omg. I'm going to put out a forest fire with the amount of wee I'm holding in! They will see my bladder 5 mins before me!


----------



## cocoloco123

Oh no! Hope you're in now xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hope it's all been done now and you are pupo natsel!!


----------



## K jade

just been reading through as I've been away over the weekend in  beautiful Cardigan with no signal.

coco brilliant news  . sounds very  promising... keep us posted

natsel congrats on being PUPO 


Lucie, sorry you feel down...you have been through the mill. you are a strong lady though . u WILL get there 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Natsel

I'm out!  They was 45 mins behind 

We've had the best possible out come. 1 egg put back in and it was at the blastocyst stage and already breaking out. Top grade embryo was in the top 5%. Got a picture!!  now it's a waiting game eeeek x


----------



## K jade

natsel great news! bring on the BFP!!! xx


----------



## Lucieloos

That's fantastic news natsel! Glad it all went well. Did you get any frosties?

Jade, thanks for your kind words. I don't feel very strong sometimes but I hope it will work out eventually, feel like time is running out a bit!


----------



## K jade

I know what you mean Lucie, I have been on this road for 5/6 years and you just get so weary of it, had a couple of down days over the weekend where I just felt the whole things is such an uphill struggle physically and emotionally. I even questioned whether I would actually have any strength left for all the parenting you have to do once you do get your baby! 
I just keep telling  myself that as long as you keep hold of hope there is always a way. 
also there are ladies on these boards trying (and succeeding) in their 50's, which is quite  inspiring and gives me a push to keep going
xxx


----------



## cocoloco123

Natsel that sounds great! Glad it went well! Hope the two weeks goes quickly for you. 

Kjade thank you! sorry to hear you've been feeling down too. Hope you hear soon about your ds xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks ladies , we got one frozen one lucieloos , the one put back in is classed as a hatched blastocyst X


----------



## Lucieloos

Yay that's great natsel, I had a hatching last time and have a hatching and fully hatched tested ones in Czech to try next. Hatching is good hopefully means implantation shouldn't be long!


----------



## Natsel

Really eeekk I'm excited I don't know what to do with myself


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw bless! Just enjoy the excitement! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Morning ladies how are you all ? 

I've woke up with a banging headache this morning


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw no, hope it passes soon!! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww probably a mix of all the hormones hitting you natsel! Hope it passes soon.


----------



## cocoloco123

How are you feeling lucieloos? Been thinking about you xx


----------



## Natsel

Hiya ladies how are you doing ? 

When's you otd coco ?


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, how are you getting on, any symptoms yet?

Coco, when are you going to ring wfi with your result? You must be running low on meds soon?

Afm, i have news! Sorry for the radio silence the last couple of days but I did a sneaky test yesterday which was 6dp5dt and got a bfp!!!! I was completely shocked as I honestly didn't think it had worked at all this time! I've had the most boring 1ww ever and hardly any symptoms. All I've had is very full and heavy boobs which I never normally get (apart from my last bfp) and they are also sore, tired, very grumpy and pms,  very few cramps some very mild but that was a good few days after transfer and that's about it. I tested again this morning and the line was a lot darker and I also got pregnant 1-2 on digi as well! I have had more cramps the last day or two I would still class them as mild but I'm more aware of something going on in there now. I am absolutely terrified after last time and I know we have a long old path ahead of us but I'm just going to try and take one day at a time. 

Oh and natsel, I still haven't got a bfp on the cheapy tests yet so if you are going to use them don't be dismayed if they don't show up anything for a while.


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw wow lucieloos! That's amazing! Such good news! I'm so pleased for you! What's your testing plan for the next few days going to be? 

Natsel hope things are going well with you and the 2ww is treating you well. 

afm- I ended up in the clinic today as my ohss has flared up majorly since the positive tests - my ovaries are massive. Had some blood tests and a scan and they'll ring me tomor about blood results. have started clexane due to risk of clots. While I was there they sorted my cyclogest out too to go up to 7 week scan so good that's sorted. Still feel so so cautious about it all as its so early! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks coco, I'm probably not going to test anymore now for a couple of days. My line on the frer was a good one and quite dark and I have already done the digi so will probably check again with frer on weekend sometime and then do another digi around this time next week to check for the 2-3 weeks. I'm also considering getting hcg blood test privately to check the levels are right and doubling as they should. 

So sorry your ohss has flared up. This is what I was mentioning to natsel that it can get worse if you get a bfp. I am on clexane too but not for ohss. It's a bit of a stinger that one and leaves big bruises! I hope all goes well with the bloods etc tomorrow and you feel better soon. Keep us posted. When is your scan?


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw there's exciting! I thought about the blood test too but then thought it could be an extra thing to worry about so wasn't sure I could cope haha - although guess I'll worry either way. I did my first digi today and it said 2-3 so hoping that's a good sign. I did my first clexane and you're not wrong - had a definite sting to it and needle seemed blunter than the other ones i had used! Needs must though eh! Scan is in 3 weeks! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Have they not given you a date for the scan yet? I didn't bother doing the bloods last time for the same reason as you but I spent a good couple of weeks spotting and bleeding and worrying whereas if I had got the bloods done I probably would have known that it wasn't going to work out straight away which may have been easier to deal with. I don't really want to get them done as its scary but just trying to work out what's best. That's great news about your digi. Hope it works out for us both now as we will only be a week apart!


----------



## cocoloco123

Yes it's a tricky one - as you say, scary but is it best to know to prepare if problems are likely. Then you read things saying like oh they said mine was not great and then it turned out ok. I really don't know what's best to do! Saw that they are only £30 or something at crgw. Im booked in 3 weeks today! I hope it works out for us both too! Arggh! Wish I could see into the future haha xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes I was thinking of going to crgw I might do it next week. Ohhh 3 weeks today! The thought of the scan terrifies me I refusing to even think about it for now lol.


----------



## cocoloco123

Yes I am going to try take it one day at a time but it is hard! Xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies

coco I'm so sorry your feeling poorly , it must be awful especially after getting your bfp that's the last thing you need . Have the hospital said how long it will take for you to feel better or at least get easier ? 

Lucieloos congratulations it must be a scary time for you , when it should be one of the best times , I hope the next few weeks go really quick so you get the answers you want . As for the blood tests to put your mind at ease I would do whatever it takes , to take the stress off well some of it . 

Afm . I'm doing ok , it's strange because as for symptoms I wouldn't have a clue . Last night I've had a bit of an upset tummy but that could be due to the metformin that I take , as every few days I get a flare up .
I've had a few headaches which I normally get before af is due but like you said lucieloos it could be the pessaries and hormones floating round .
My boobs are still sore but they have been since cd9 
Other than that the only thing thing that's different is I'm extremely tired . I'm normally a night owl going to bed between 11/12 pm , last night I was in bed by 10 , and Tuesday night I was asleep on the sofa by 8.30 pm and my partner woke me up and told me to go to bed . 
As of 11.30 am today I will be 3dp5dt  when would you think at the earliest a pregnancy test would start up showing positive ? X


----------



## Lucieloos

Ohh sounds promising natsel would be amazing if all 3 of us got bfps! If you are going to test early you really need to get some frers as my cheapies are still negative they are useless! You should get a pretty accurate result at 7dp5dt with the frer so maybe next Monday?


----------



## Natsel

I've ordered two frers. If I'm brave enough I might test this time next week x


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww well done natsel you will definitely get an accurate result this time next week with a frer.


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies - hoping you can help me with a question?

I have my first appt at Royal Glam hospital on Monday, to hopefully put us forward for an NHS round of IVF. Can you ladies remember how long it took from this first appt, to actually having your IVF treatment? I think, if we get the go ahead to even have NHS treatment, that we will ask to go to Neath as I have heard it has a shorter waiting time. 

Good luck to you all - and congrats on all those BFPs 

xxxxx


----------



## Natsel

Hi Beth. 
I think we are all different. 
We went for the first appointment 16th June. We had lots of blood tests and scan. We had towait about 6 weeks for the blood tests as my partner as a low sperm count they wanted to see if there was a genetic problem. Once we had the all clear I started my treatment the 25th of August now I'm I'm my 2ww


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Natsel - wow, that's mega fast! We have had all our tests done with our GP, so hopefully that will save us some time.

Good luck in the 2ww - hope you're managing to take it easy & have lots of distractions x


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi Beth, we were just referred by the gp and didn't have to go through Royal glam. We had already done my bloods and sperm analysis privately but wfi repeated my bloods. We were able to start treatment the following month however we did wait about a year before we got seen by wfi but that's because there was a massive backlog at the time. I think they have cleared most of that now so the waiting time is a lot less. By the way don't tell them about more than one of your private treatments or it will cut the number of NHS rounds you are entitled to.


----------



## cocoloco123

H bethanora! Like the others have said I think it is different for everyone. I did have to go through an initial hospital process elsewhere before getting to the fertility institute. I went to princess of Wales infertility clinic first which I'm guessing is equivalent of where you are going Monday. had my first appointment there and then follow up there 2 months later once all the tests directed at the first appointment had been completed eg hsg, sperm wash and prep, repeat bloods etc. Then it was after that 2nd appointment I got referred to neath Wfi. Hope your appointment goes well on Monday Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I've booked in my first beta and progesterone test on Monday. Really scared but decided to just go for it especially after the ectopic.


----------



## happylass14

Delighted to log on to see such good news. Congrats Lucie and Coco!!
Beth we went through the Royal Glam before being referred on to WFI. We spent about 8-9 months going back and fore the Glam. They were incredibly slow as they only have a fertility clinic one morning a week and if that consultant happens to be off it won't run at all. This was 2-3 years ago though so hopefully things have changed since then. Once we were referred for IVF it was another 14 month wait but as Lucie said there was a huge backlog at the time and I've heard waiting has reduced drastically since then. Good luck!


----------



## Natsel

Hey ladies how are you today x


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm ok thanks - how are you? Xx


----------



## Natsel

Feel a bit down today coco. Its the waiting I think x


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww natsel the waiting is hard isn't it. Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend to take your mind off it? Oh just for info I got the bfp on the cheapy tests yesterday which was 8dp5dt so 2 days after the frer so not too bad this time.


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw natsel, sorry you are down. This certainly seems the time for us all to get a bit down in the 2ww. It's so hard. Lucieloos is right - get some nice things planned for the weekend to keep you busy.xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Coco, are you going to have any more acupuncture now you've got your bfp?


----------



## cocoloco123

Yes I think I will. Obviously happy but Feeling a bit anxious about it all being okay so thinking that would help the anxiety! How about you?


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm not sure yet...I would like to. Jenny messaged me yesterday to find out if I had tested and I said I will see how I get on in the next week or two and may book in some more. It's just money really. Will you go once a week or less than that?


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm not really sure. prob go this week some time and then see how I go xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Sounds good coco. How are you getting on natsel?


----------



## Natsel

Hey ladies . 

I'm having a quiet weekend , worked today so don't go back in till Tuesday . I stupidly did a cheap eBay test and it was negative . I'm 5dp5dt today , I know it's to early , but I don't feel pregnant ( even though I don't know how I should be feeling ) 
Yesterday I had  pains down below nothing as bad as a period pain but that lasted most of the day . It's gone today ,my boobs have been very sore since cd9.  now they aren't so sore  . Headaches on and off since et . Like I said the only real difference but could be a side effect of the progesterone is I feel very tired . 

I just don't feel it girls that's all I can say .


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww natsel look at me I didn't feel it either and had a complete shock! It's way too early to test with the cheapies you wouldn't even get a bfp with a frer at 5dpt. I got my bfp with the frer 6dpt but it was totally negative at 5dpt. The cheapy wasn't positive until 8dpt so you are completely still in the game! Like I said to coco the period type cramping is a really good sign especially around 4-5dpt as that's the most common time for implantation. I really do feel positive for you. The 2ww is very hard which is why I test early as it starts messing with my head if I wait too long and I would rather just get it over with. See if you can hold out a couple more days and maybe test on Monday with the frer while you're off work if you're finding it too much.


----------



## cocoloco123

Natsel, I had a meltdown due to my cramps and then the final straw which pushed me to test earky was that my boobs stopped hurting after having hurt since stims. They've now started hurting again but there was a few days where they didn't. Hang on in there. Defo too early to test with an Internet cheapie like lucieloos said. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I did another test today as it was technically my OTD and the line was darker than control line so thinking that's a sign of progression? Going to do another digital in a few days. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes that's brilliant coco! I'm going to do another frer tomorrow. My last one on Friday was almost as dark as the control line so I'm hoping it will be as dark  tomorrow. I've got my beta test on Monday so I'm thinking of doing the next digi either tomorrow or Monday morning as if it hasn't changed from 1-2 then the beta is going to be too low anyway. I find it scary doing the digis though. Had a bad experience with them last time and they take so long with the little egg timer whirring around.


----------



## cocoloco123

Haha yes they scare me too which is why i have only done the one! Don't want it to not have moved on to the next bracket!! Exciting yours are getting darker too whoop! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Eeeekkk, I did the frer this morning and both lines were the same colour so I decided to be brave and do the digi as well and it's 2-3 which I think is the same day as yours looking back coco...11dp5dt? Phew so relieved. Hopefully it means I should get a fairly decent beta tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## cocoloco123

Oooh exciting! Yes my digital was 11dp5dt and 2-3 too. Hopefully that's a good sign for us both. Good luck for your beta tomo!! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks coco, when do you think you will try the next digi?


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm thinking Tuesday or Wednesday now. it was Wednesday last week I did it so will aim for a week ish! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Eeek good luck!


----------



## Natsel

Thanks girls 
Glad things are going in the right direction for you both X


----------



## Natsel

I've woke up and started spotting , think I'm out this time X


----------



## cocoloco123

Natsel I've seen quite a lot of people spotting and getting a bfp. hoping that you are one of them! Maybe do a frer tomo? Xx


----------



## Natsel

I'm having tummy cramps hun. I've put a pad on. I've had to come out. So dreading going home. To look. If it's a period I'm a week early anyway but do I still phone the clinic as I'm taking the cyclogest xx


----------



## K jade

just returned from beautiful cardigan where I had no signal so was so excited to read all your updates

firstly lucie and coco WOW soooo happy for you! great result. for your and the clinic. so excited to read about how things progress!!

natsel I'm hoping your not out, ...personally it sounds like implantation cramping to me if its a week early...
my AF always came on test day or a few days after. never early especially on cycologest...
keep us posted.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lucieloos

No,no,no natsel this is not a bad thing! It's too early for a period it could well be implantation bleeding. I had it both last time and this time! It's a very positive sign believe it or not! This time was 14dpo and was a day of brown and a little bit of pink on wiping. It had pretty much stopped by the following day apart from one tiny bit and nothing now at all. You really need to test or you're going to drive yourself mad with this. If it is implantation then test with the frer tomorrow and you should get a positive. Big hugs. 

Had my bloods done this morning, results will be some time after 4pm this affrernoon, so scared!

Aww thanks jade, we are really pleased but terrified after last time. Hope you had a nice break.


----------



## cocoloco123

I think the clinic will tell you to keep taking the cyclogest whatever until test on OTD but give them a ring and speak about it. I realise it's a worry but I genuinely have seen people who say they even have bright red blood and are convinced it's af but then have still tested positive. You just want to know though don't you either way. Such a torturous two weeks xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks k Jade!! 

Natsel - I agree with lucieloos - you should frer in the morning! 

Lucieloos good luck with you blood result. It sounds like it'll be fine though from your test darkness and digital xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks for keeping my hopes up girls I'm. Cd28 which on the odd month is my normal cycle. But with pcos it can be 28/35 days. I will let you know what happens when I get home xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, it doesn't really matter about your usual cycles now as its different because you are on medication. You will be fine I'm sure of it! 

Thanks coco, I hope so!


----------



## Natsel

I've just returned home checked the pad and it has a small brown spot size of a 5pence on it , when I wiped myself there was nothing , but this morning it was watery brown discharge not creamy or stringy  . As of 11.30 am today I will be 7dp5dt wouldn't it be to late for implantation 
I've been trying to relax this weekend . I've been making a picture ( I like to do arts and crafts in my spare time when I can )  I've been sat on the floor a lot but yesterday and today my backs been twinging , nothing to do with af cramps more like sciatica pain  . Do you think that may of caused it ? 
I guess I will have to wait and see what happens later 
Thanks ladies xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Sounds encouraging lucieloos! Defo not too late for implantation bleed from what I've read xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, that is classic implantation bleeding! Brown blood is old blood so it's likely to have been from a couple of days ago. I had mine at 8dp5dt they are both perfect timing for it. I think you better start preparing yourself for good news   I don't think it's anything to do with you sitting on the floor etc it's just what happens sometimes when an embryo is busy burrowing in and implanting.


----------



## K jade

natsel defo sounds like a promising sign !

oh my word ladies if its all 3 of you then its a hatrick !


----------



## Lucieloos

That would be amazing Jade! Any news on when you will be starting again?


----------



## Lucieloos

Just had my beta results! I'm 12dp5dt and I was hoping for 300+ preferably nearer to 400 and I got 347 so I'm pretty pleased with that and from what I can see its around where it should be. I'm really scared about Wednesday's one though as because I got the digi 2-3 yesterday I had an idea that today's would be at least 250 whereas on Wednesday its all about doubling time and how long it's taking to double up so I have no idea at all how that one will go. I'm almost considering chickening out and cancelling it but then I guess it would be a waste...arghhh I don't know!


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw that sounds like a good number! Bet you are pleased with that!!! Maybe see how you feel tomo about the second one? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks coco yes will see how I feel in a bit. I should go really now I've made the effort to do it but it is scary and isn't necessarily that accurate if it takes a little longer to double it doesn't mean it's all doomed so I'm not sure if it might just worry me more. They annoyed me as well as I specifically asked them to email me and not call as I didn't want to have to take the call in work or wherever I might be and I just wanted to look in my own time when I felt ready but what do they go and do they rang me and blurted out the result before I had chance to get a word in edge ways! It's a big thing and if it hadn't have been looking good I just wanted to be ready and on my own not have to chat to someone down the phone about it. Grrr.


----------



## cocoloco123

Aw good it was good news so having it via call was okay but not ideal is it. No the whole query over doubling was what put me off in the end. Thought it might stress me out but then I'm stressing out anyway so maybe should've haha! I'm seeing quite a few ppl having 6 week scans so have though of doing that but not sure as don't want it to be in any way ambiguous and leave to more questions! The waiting never ends! But will hopefully be worth it!! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm half considering a 6 week scan too coco it's a lot more accurate than the betas. I don't think it will be ambiguous as by that stage you will be able to check the sac etc is in the right place and everything is looking as it should. You might get a surprise and see the heartbeat early or you may well have to wait for the nhs one for that.


----------



## cocoloco123

Hmm yes that's what worries me - as I have seen lots getting their heartbeats at 6 weeks I think if there wasn't one I would panic even though not all have them audible at that stage! It's just hard to know what to do for the best! At least we are lucky enough to be in a position to have these sorts of dilemmas though! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes if you have it done you would have to go into it with the mindset that it's just to check everything is in the right place as it would be pretty early for a heartbeat so I wouldn't worry too much about that. Having said that I'm terrified of any scans lol.

Are you going to do the digi again tomorrow?

I'm going to set up a WFI pregnancy thread still on the Wales board but this one here is for ladies cycling and starting treatment and I don't really think we should chat so much about scans etc on here so hop on over. Natsel will be joining us soon too   Will still be checking in here to support Jade and Blaina and any other ladies x


----------



## cocoloco123

I'm going to do it Wednesday I think rather than tomo which will be a week after the last digi. Good idea. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Good idea! I've set it up now it's called Wales Fertility Institute Pregnancy Buddies.


----------



## cocoloco123

Ok cool will have a look. 

Natsel hows things looking with you this afternoon? Did you end up giving the clinic a ring? Xx


----------



## Natsel

Yes I phoned the clinic and explained the nurse was lovely said it sounded like implantation bleeding . She said I could increase the pessaries but as the spotting is not fresh blood and brown blood it sounds like old blood . I only have pessaries until otd so don't want to up it unless I start bleeding . .sounded promising but I'm getting more twinges , I know my body I think this time tomorrow I will be reporting back to you to say af as arrived . She said I had to phone back if it got worse . I won't be testing until near the weekend unless af comes first . 
Thanks for asking xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww natsel see even a qualified nurse thinks it's implantation. You haven't been pregnant before hun, you have a little embryo in there digging and burrowing in you are going to feel lots of twinges and cramps it's completely normal. It's impossible to have another little human growing in there and not feel anything! You will be fine I know it. Try not to stress and if you are going to wait until the weekend to test just try and relax and go with the flow and try not to look into things too much as I know how much it messes with your head. Easier said than done I know!


----------



## cocoloco123

Glad the nurse seemed positive about things natsel. Will be keeping everything crossed for you lovely xx


----------



## Natsel

I've woke up and the spotting is getting heavier , had period type tummy cramps through the night . I'm off to work soon . If it doesn't improve or stop by lunch time I will phone the clinic . I'm just wondering if the cyclogest is keeping the full flow away X


----------



## cocoloco123

Hoping that is not the case natsel and keeping my fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Keeping everything crossed for you natsel. The only way to know for sure is to do a test.


----------



## Lucieloos

I rang WFI this morning, posted details on new thread x


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi guys, thought I'd join this thread as I'm about to start IVF at WFI Neath. So far I've had 3 x stimulated IUI cycles there which were all unsuccessful so it's now onto IVF. After my last failed IUI cycle in June, my head wasn't in the right place so we took a couple of months out. Had no idea how hard failed treatments would be tbh!
Decided to start treatment again and now it's onto IVF! I imagined waiting lists etc but everything is happening so quickly which I'm pleased about. Basically, I phoned the clinic, they sent me IVF referral forms, sent them back and 2 weeks later had our first IVF consultation appointment (yesterday). Our experiences of WFI Neath during our IUI s were generally good, staff were always friendly but I always felt like it was a bit of a production line, rushing people in and out, trying to see as many patients as possible. Tbh, I assumed all NHS fertility treatment was like that. 
Saw the consultant yesterday re IVF and she was fab, I didn't feel rushed and for the first time I felt that the treatment plan was tailored to suit us. She outlined everything and confirmed we have full NHS funding which we are so grateful for. I felt the pieces of our infertility journey were put together as well. I was just expecting a chat but she read in my notes that a couple of my scans were suggestive of PCOS but it hadn't been formally diagnosed so she performed another scan and actually talked me through it, showed me on the screen how and where she could see PCOS and also areas of endometriosis. It was really interesting! Because of the PCOS we're going to be doing short protocol - I have no experience of either protocol but she explained her reasons for putting us on this one so I'm happy to trust her decision.
Booked in for treatment plan and more bloods etc next week then just await AF. All in all a good start to our IVF journey!

Hope everyone else is well and your experience of WFI has been positive? Xx


----------



## K jade

hello lyndsey
I remember talking to your at the start of the year, we were both doing IUI
I'm sorry you didn't have any luck with it, I am still waiting to do my third IUI then its onto IVF for me too

Although I find WFI great and they do seem to be getting amazing success stories recently , I have had lengthy delays with then between  cycles , mainly because we are using a donor, and that's been quite hard emotionally.  I'm hoping that once I get this next IUI out the way ill be able to move onto IVF , hopefully in the new year 


Natsel im really hoping your not out hun.. 
if its a neg this time do you have any frosties? 

Lucie hcg sounds good. tbh I almost wish WFI didn't bother with it and just did scans, as its so easy to obsess over the numbers. I know I did. mine was a laughable 32 though 
good shout on the pregnancy thread. hopefully we'll all be jumping on that soon ..


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi Lyndsey. I've just cycled with Wfi and have had no problems so far. They've been great and all so lovely. Good luck with your treatment plan! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi Lyndsey, I've cycled with wfi twice now and got bfp both times! Can't fault them really they seem to have good success rates and all the staff are lovely!


----------



## Lynz30

Great, glad everyone has had positive experiences at WFI! I really think we're very lucky where we are, NHS services don't seem to be as good in all regions. Congrats on your BFP, Lucieloo, fab to see success rates at the same clinic - send some baby dust my way   

Hi K Jade, nice to speak to you again,  seems such a long time ago we chatted last, I guess we've come along way since then! Sorry to hear about the delays you're experiencing - is there a shortage on donor sperm? Whatever the reason for the delays, it deffo can't be easy! Hope it all comes together for your next cycle quickly xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls just an update I've started my af properly , I'm up with a hot water bottle and painkillers will phone the clinic at 8 to see what I have to do next . 
I wish you all well on your journeys and a happy and healthy pregnancy to you both coco and lucieloos . As I'm sure you can understand I will be logging off here for a while until I know what our next step will be . I'm sure I will be back a few months down the line to  start again take care all and good luck xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Oh no natsel I am so so sorry. I really am gutted for you. Look after yourself. Hoping that they get you booked in for a follow up so they can help you plan for the next round when you are feeling ready to go. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh natsel I'm so sorry. It sounded so much like it was working for you. Make sure you do a test anyway on you otd just to be sure. It's a good idea to take some time out and then you have that lovely frostie when you are ready. Big hugs xx


----------



## K jade

Aw natsel i'm so sorry 
I know Its devastating to have a failed cycle 
Take a bit of time to gather yourself then go for that frostie. 

Lynz yes I agree we are very lucky here in wales. 
My poor friend living in Hampshire only gets 1 fresh cycle. Not even a FET! Hardly worth it really. 


Lucie best of luck for today. I think you will be fine xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks jade, my results have just come through. We went from 347 on 12dp5dt to 1015 on 14dp5dt so it's trebled and a doubling time of 31 hours!! I really wasn't expecting that at all! She said it was really good. I know it's just a small snap shot in time and doesn't mean something won't go wrong further down the line but for today we know things are developing as they should which is all I can ask for!


----------



## K jade

Lucie!  . 
Yeah!!!!!! 
So pleased for u xxxxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww thanks Kjade


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, I don't know if you are still checking in but just want to let you know I've been thinking of you and hope you are ok?


----------



## K jade

ladies I'm just reading about how IVF is being drastically slashed in England and many places are getting rid of NHS funded treatment entirely!

then I thought how lucky we are in wales. I'm guessing there are no plans for anything like this to happen here
surely not as they wouldn't have spent all those millions of the Neath clinic and its only been there 3 years?
does anyone have any inside knowledge?
xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi jade, I've heard of the cuts in England but not heard of anything similar in Wales yet so fingers crossed it stays this way. It's bad that it's such a postcode lottery though it should be the same for everyone!


----------



## Lynz30

Hi Jade, where did you read about the funding cuts in England? So many people will be devastated by this news! It really is a postcode lottery. I've got to be honest tho, I've been expecting it since we had a Tory government put in. With regards to Wales and funding, our NHS provisions don't come from Westminster, they come from the Welsh Assembly so we won't be affected unless the Welsh Assesmbly cut funding. This could happen at some point as money is tight everywhere within the NHS but nothing's been announced in Wales yet. Also, IF funding were to be cut in Wales, it wouldn't happen over night and the likelyhood would be that by the time it'd been imposed, we'd have completed our allotted NhS treatment anyway. Let's just hope that it doesn't happen! 😬 Xx


----------



## K jade

it was in the telegraph, but to be honest I think slashing funding for IVF has been a gradual process for a quite a while (in England) . its so unfair and I feel so sorry for people in those areas. 

I would have thought we were safe here given the amount they spent on that new Neath clinic and its only been open 2 years. 

hope everyone is doing OK today 
xxx


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies , hope your doing ok , just wanted to give you an update .

I started spotting last Monday , full flow by Wednesday , otd today and was negative which I knew back last week , I haven't been in the best of shape mentally but have started to get my head round things a little bit . 
I phoned the clinic this pm . I have an appointment for next Tuesday for a review . For me to start spotting /bleeding 7dp5dt  I think that was far too soon after et , wether the clinic will be able to offer me an explanation I don't know . Even with the cyclogest pessaries that didn't hold off the bleeding . 
My next step is to have FET with my 1 frozen blastocyst in storage . I asked what would happen if the egg didn't survive the thaw , she said I would then go onto another cycle of ivf . 
Anyway my main question to the ladies that can answer me ( without me having to google ) is what do they do different with a FET . I understand there will be no EC etc but do I have something to stop ovulation ? 
Apparently I can start on my next cycle ? Not sure if I'm ready though .

Hope your all ok girls .


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi natsel, so nice to hear from you lovely. I have been thinking of you. So sorry for all that you have been through. I really struggled when my first transfer failed but I've always found making a plan helps. With a fet it's a lot more straightforward. You will take estrogen tablets or use patches (I'm not sure which they go for on the NHS) every day and then around day 10-12 you have a scan to check you lining is thick enough. If it is then a few days later they start you on progesterone and you have the transfer 5 days after that. The estrogen suppresses your ovaries and will stop you from ovulating. You are right 7dp5dt is way to soon for AF to show up. When you go to your review ask about increasing your progesterone. I am on injections as well as the pessaries and it sounds like this is what you need too. Good luck keep us posted


----------



## Lynz30

So sorry about your failed cycle, Nastel! With regards to cycling again and doing a FET, only you can decide when is the right time to do this but I would give yourself time to pick yourself up after this disappointment. After my 3 failed IUIs, I had to have a couple of months out before I even consider moving onto IVF, I was so upset it didn't work and I just felt really drained with it all. Have recently been back to clinic and now feel ready to start the next cycle. Sometimes we just need time to grieve, love.

How is everyone else getting on?

Had our first treatment planning appointment with Heather at Neath today and am now just waiting on AF to start our first IVF (short protocol) cycle. Had the dreaded weigh in today and have managed to lose all the extra holiday lbs and BMI was 29.7 so I passed (just) lol. Felt like everything has been explained really well to us so far, can't fault the staff at WFI Neath tbh! Nervous but just can't wait to start now! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww that's exciting Lynz, when are you expecting AF? Well done on losing all your holiday lbs!


----------



## Lynz30

Can't pin point it exactly but cycle is usually anything from 29-35days and I'm day 29 now so should be any day now. Have got that familiar heavy feeling in my uterus so feel like it should be in the next couple of days. It's funny, when we're waiting to start treatment is the only time we ever look forward to AF haha xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes very true and I found whenever I was waiting it was always late! Wishing you lots of luck keep us posted.


----------



## K jade

lynz when I was waiting for one of my IUIs it didn't come till day 33! the longest cycle I have ever had! ridiculous!

lucie that's interesting about FET I didn't really know how it worked. sounds less stressful than a fresh cycle. 

natsel hope you are doing OK , take as long as you need. 

hope everyone else is doing OK. 
Im just waiting for the call to say DS is in so I can go again. hopefully next month
I really just want to get this IUI outta the way  xxx


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies just checking in , how's everyone ?
Lucieloos have you heard off coco? I read your other thread .

I was wondering about my next af , with everything that's gone on and me bleeding and spotting on and off for 11 days , will my af be later than normal or near the same? Cycle range from 32/35 days ?


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi nataz, I haven't heard anymore from coco   All I know is that she has her next scan on Wednesday so I'm hoping everything will be ok and she will come back with good news.

I normally find after a failed cycle that my next one is a bit longer than usual but obviously it can vary from person to person but it wouldn't be unusual for it to be longer. Hope you are doing ok now lovely xx


----------



## Lynz30

Hi guys, hope everyone is well? Nastel, the clinic told me after each of my stimulated IUIs that my next AF could be a bit later or even earlier than expected cos of all the hormones. Think mine were pretty much on time tho. What's the next step for you now?
AF arrived (finally) for me yesterday so I've got to call the clinic in the morning to go in for a scan and all being well will be starting stims etc tomorrow. Exciting times ahead!😬


----------



## Natsel

Thanks ladies , lucieloos fingers toes and everything else crossed for her . 

My next step is my review at the hospital on Tuesday . It's still very raw , BUT I would do it all again in a heartbeat . 
It's definitely a FET for me I have one 5 day hatched blastocyst ( I think ) skating round on ice at the min . 
I did ask what would happen if it didn't survive the thaw . The nurse said I would be invited back for another round of ivf . I presume if it does and it's another bfn then this my journey over until I can raise funds for private care .  
So much going on in my head . I want to do it , but you just presume your going to hit the jackpot first time , which I stupidly did . My heart broke a little bit that day. 
I feel sorry for my oh , he says he doesn't know what to say or do for me , but there's nothing he can do or say .we don't communicate very well , we both have our own ways of dealing with it


----------



## Lucieloos

No that's not it natsel! Your fet still counts as part of your first round! If that doesn't work then you still get to have another full round of IVF and any fets from that also so you still have plenty of opportunities yet! Good luck for Tuesday.

Lynz, good luck with stimming tomorrow.


----------



## Natsel

OMG REALLY . I didn't realise that ! 
Thanks lucieloos 

And good luck Lynz


----------



## K jade

Nat lucie is right  you get 2 fresh cycles and however many FETs you have embies for. 

lucie how you doing? any news?


good news for me. nothing major BUT I managed to have a 30 DAY CYCLE!
YES! my body actually lasted 30 days without having a blinkin period!!!


----------



## Lucieloos

Yay kjade congrats on your cycle!! Will you be getting be getting started soon?

Not much news from me just nervously awaiting my scan which is a week Wednesday. Have been feeling queasy the last couple of days and was sick this morning.


----------



## Lynz30

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good day?
Great news KJade, are your cycles normally really short then? Any news on your DS or are you still waiting? 

Baseline scan today all good for me apart from a small cyst noted on one of my ovaries but they were unconcerned about it so given the go ahead to start stims. Am on 150iu Menopur then start Cetrotide in about 5/6days. Have had my first injection now am officially on the journey lol. I was on Menopur for my IUIs and I didn't have any side effects or feel particularly hormonal but it was such a tiny dose (cos I was an over responder) that I'm concerned this time with the big amounts of drugs I may end up a hormonal mess 😬 I have forewarned my husband lol. Next at the clinic Friday to see how things are going and they anticipate EC around 13/14th. Still can't believe we've actually started IVF! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Lynz, 150iu is still considered a really low dose when it comes to IVF. I had the same amount on my last cycle and it was considered a 'Mini' IVF where you use lower doses to try and get better quality eggs. I've never really noticed any side effects regardless of the amount I've been on so hopefully you will be the same too. Good luck.


----------



## Natsel

I still feel so new to this. I just presumed the FET would be my second go. Of course thinking in it two fresh cycles would be separate doh! 
How far along are you know lucieloos? 
Lynz I was in 225 of menopor. Touch wood no side effects really except for a few days my boobs were so so sore.  If I could of showered with my bra on I would of!


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes it's great news for you natsel although fingers crossed you will get lucky with the frosties and won't need the other attempts. I'm 6w4d now xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi. Not been online for a while sorry. Good luck today natsel for your follow up!!! Hoping it goes well. K jade good news on your cycle! Lucieloos glad things are still going well with you. Sorry to anything I have missed - will prob catch up more once whatever happens at the rescan tomo has sunk in. Xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Ahh coco, was going to message you and say good luck with the scan tomorrow. I've been thinking of you. Hope that you come back with good news


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls. 

Went for my follow up . The doctor was really nice . He explained when a cycle fails they look at three parts .
First the treatment before the EC . Mine went very well responded as I should of etc so no problem there . ( if I have to have another cycle then thy wouldn't change that ) .
Second part EC and fertilisation . My EC was more difficult than most as my ovaries where higher up . BUT they collected 15 eggs . Fertilisation was less than expected 13 eggs fertilised and only 6 made it to day three , he said they would of liked to have seen 8 😕. By day 5 I had two go to blast . So apparently they class it as a low fertilisation .( my oh has a low sperm count so advised to take a multivitamin which includes zinc and something beginning with S ) if we have to do another cycle he has to abstain for 6 days instead of the usual 3 . 
Third part was the et .. Straightforward 

So after looking at the cycle , it seems I was just unlucky . So now it's on to FET , on my next cycle . 

There was lots of info to take in so maybe you lovely ladies can help me out .

The first day of my next period I'm to phone the clinic and to be booked in for a scratch . He said that it helps the lining of the womb? The embryo has more chance of implantation ? 
Then I start taking I'm sure he said HRT tablets . I go in for a scan about a week or so after the scratch . Then I think he said I have to start the pessaries . This time though , I'm to have an added injection which I didn't have on my fresh cycle . I'm not sure at what point or cycle day the egg gets put back In . 

So that's the story so far . I feel a lot less stressed knowing this isn't our last chance . I can have a break until my next cycle starts . I'm on cycle day 15 now so will be looking around the 3rd to last week of October for my next period . Although I did ask because I bled for longer will that make my period stay away , but the doc didn't seem to think so . 

So I'm still  going to stick around here for a little bit longer , I don't want you all to miss me too much lol .  

Coco goodluck tomorrow xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Natsel, that's great that you've had your follow up and they are going to try different things! You're lucky that they are doing the scratch for you after one failed treatment it's normally after 3 that they offer that! The scratch is normally done around day 21 of your cycle and then you begin the fet protocol the following cycle after that. So the scan they are on about after the scratch should be your baseline scan when your period starts. Then you start the hrt tablets which are estrogen tablets. You normally take 3-4 a day and then have a scan around day 10-11 of your cycle to check your lining is thickening up as it should. When they think your lining looks ready they will tell you to start the progesterone so the pessaries and injection this time for you and then 5 days after starting them you will have the transfer! All a lot easier than a fresh cycle!


----------



## Natsel

Thanks lucieloos . Tbh the doc was fab , he even asked if there was anything more he could do for us . 

I'm  a bit confused has to why I would have to have the scratch then a bleed , wouldn't it be better to have the scratch before the et so it gives the egg chance to implant better ? 

Sorry I might sound silly , but this is confusing me more than the fresh cycle . Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

No the scratch is always done the cycle before transfer as if they do it in the same cycle as transfer they would be scratching away your lining so the embryo wouldn't have such a nice thick lining to implant into. Basically they do the scratch and then as it's healing it emits hormones or similar which are meant to aid implantation.


----------



## Natsel

So working the dates out 

I'm on cd15 now My next cycle , end of October working on a cd32 period will be 21st of October .
I phone up and book a scratch which then will be on cd 21 which Date wise is the 11th  November 
I will have my next period about 10/12 days after this which works out to be around 21/23 November  ,which mean my treatment will start properly the End of November .
My tww would work out about Xmas then ? 


If my dates go to plan ?


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes that sounds about right your 2ww would just about be finishing before Xmas. It's a shame they couldn't have got you in for the scratch on the cycle you are on now.


----------



## Natsel

he just said he wanted me to take a few weeks break . Oh well not much I can do , only hope I get an extra Xmas present this year


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes that would be an amazing Xmas present!


----------



## Lucieloos

Any news coco?


----------



## cocoloco123

It was all ok thanks lucieloos- was crying in the waiting room before going in a total panic but baby was in the right place with a little heartbeat fluttering away. Measuring quite a few days behind which is a bit of a worry but they said not to - they had some trouble measuring due to various factors so just hoping it wasn't totally accurate. Phew what a few weeks it has been. still early days but a milestone reached at least which I know I'm lucky. 

Natsel sounds like your follow up went well - amazing they are putting a scratch in this time - I didn't even know Wfi did them. Fingers crossed for a Christmas present for you this year Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh coco I'm so pleased for you what a relief that must have been! I've been thinking the worst as hadn't heard from you. I think it's totally normal to measure a little behind in the early days, they are so small I think it's difficult to be 100% accurate. I have mine a week today too and I am going to be in a right panic as well. Still can't convince myself it's going to be ok.


----------



## K jade

coco great news. am so pleased for you
I think all babies measure differently anyway, even at the very very early stages. your talking so small, millimetres I think , so theirs no way they can all be the same I would have thought. 

lucie best of luck , am sure you will be fine. morning sickness is defiantly a promising sign 

Nat glad follow up went well. Sounds like the Dr was very experienced and knowledgabe.  i'm impressed WFI offer a scratch!

Lynz how are injections going? 
yes my cycles had  been going down to 26 days and I really wandered what the hell was going on. also I have low AMH (which the clinic have never been too concerned about) so I was worried my body was just packing in. 


I really need to get on with ivf as it sounds like they do pull out the stops at WFI. IUI has been a complete waste of time for me and I just want to get the final one outta the way ! HURRY UP DS!!!!


----------



## cocoloco123

Thanks k jade. I can understand you getting frustrated with the iuis especially as you've had to wait so long. However, this last one could be the one for you lovely. It's hard to keep the belief in things though isn't it xx


----------



## K jade

coco It wouldn't be so bad but it worries me as my amh is pretty [email protected] and always has been
so It would have been better If these IUIs were outta the way sooner, or if I hadn't bothered with them at all. 
I decided to go for them because my dp has no sperm at all, so I thought I may as well take a shot at conceiving first and see what happens. 

well.. I say my amh is [email protected] but then I did respond very well to the fsh injections, and quickly. and I have an OK AFC  It was 20 back in 2014 and Drs said wow what a great AFC you have. but amh was 11 a year earlier   makes me wander if the whole amh thing is just absolute rubbish. 
so really i'm not actually sure about my ovarian reserve at all, it does seem to be a bit of a medical enigma  

oh yeh and DrD even said we need to be careful of OHSS in your case!! it just doesn't make any sense. 

either way I defiantly need to get a move on. hoping a get a call today or tomorrow and can start injections on my next af..


----------



## cocoloco123

That does sound confusing - lots of mixed messages there you have been given. I'm guessing the most important thing though is your response to the drugs so it's good that you know that your response has been good. Hope you hear soon - Is it worth giving them a ring to chivvy them up? Xx


----------



## K jade

arrrggghhh

just saw my mobile ringing, it was UHW number. so I quickly hung up the office landline, (was mid conversation with the bank) thinking yes I have news!
no such luck. 
it was a health visitor wanting some info on a child I work with ! why her number came up as UHW I have no idea when their office is based on Penarth Rd!! I ended up being really short with her as I was so disappointed. poor woman.


----------



## Lynz30

Aww, sorry you're so frustrated KJade! What a pain in the **** all the waiting around must be! Really hope you get started soon. I know the odds of IUI working are low but it obviously does work for some people or they wouldn't do it. Try and keep the faith 😀
I'm on day 4 of stims (Menopur) and I'm feeling a bit crap tbh, just so exhausted!! And bloated 😓 Slept for 12.5hrs last night which isn't like me and I'm still tired today. Back in work tonight which I could do without tbh but at least it'll take my mind off things! Felt really miserable last night, can't help but have moments where I just think it'll never happen!? Don't feel so sad today tho, thank god 😀 Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## K jade

Lynz sorry you are feeling so rough. I expect you’ll have a great crop there though . and hopefully some frosties too! I know what you mean. Ive been so long on this train I cant imagine ever getting off. Just sort of accepted it as my life, bit sad I know.
I hope this is the one for you and ill be reading about your BFP by xmas!

Ladies I know I have mentioned this a gazillion times but I’m feeling lost and unsure of what to do:

Ive mentioned before I have a chronic iron deficiency and always have. I’m on long term tablets twice a day and my levels are now normal. But in the past (during my 20s) my levels  have been dire and I’ve just left them cause I couldn’t be bothered to see the GP or keep  renewing my prescription. 
However I’m reading more and more that this can impact fertility. 
How? – no one seems to know. good old dr google just says its really bad! (yes I know I should avoid ). Also dr google says that iron deficiency and anaemia are the same thing. Whereas my doctor has explicitly told me that they are two different things. And whilst I am iron deficient I am not anaemic. My GP is adamant that even a low iron level wont impact the outcome of my treatment as I have a normal blood count .
He also  says that most if not all women he sees don’t  have adequate iron levels. But I also know GPs are clueless about fertility  stuff too. ARRRggghhh I don’t know who to believe!!


Also the whole heavy period/iron deficiency thing does seem to be linked to older women and I’m starting to wander why as a younger woman I have always had this?  The reason this has come up in my head again is because I met with a colleague today who is 50 and said she never had this problem when she was my age. It developed at 40. So it got me thinking again. And of course worrying. 


But I cant shake the feeling that there is something underlying wrong. Hence why I had a chemical pg back in aug. I mean could my body be rejecting the embie cause it knows there is not enough iron there. And how would it know? or does my body reject pg in the same way it rejects iron.
Like im wandering if I have some sort of nutrient resistant body that just wants to constantly bleed everything out. That’s what it feels like anyway lol. 

I spose my question is does anyone else have this OR does anyone know of anyone who had successful ivf with this condition. Or does anyone have a medical/science type background on here who can clarify things. 

I spose I should really do a separate post for this, but I would rather check with you friendly lot first if you could  shed any light as I just feel something is amiss. 

Omg sorry for the mammoth ramble I don’t really expect an answer I think I just needed to get it all out today. 

Have  a lovely weekend ladies
xx


----------



## cocoloco123

Hi k Jade. Sorry to hear you are facing all this uncertainty at the moment. I don't know anything about this subject sorry so can't be of any help. Rather than asking the GP as like you say, they don't tend to know much about in depth specialist things due to the range of things they have to know enough about. have you spoken to the staff at Wfi about it? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm sorry I have no idea either sorry Jade. Could you maybe try the immune board on here or as coco said maybe query it with wfi?


----------



## K jade

Thanks ladies and I'm sorry for the massive ramble. 
Thinking with a clear head all I can do is continue with the meds. I mean there's not really any alternative treatment. 
I did think it was immune related and had my thyroid checked which was fine
But I will mention it at my review once I get this Iui out the way


----------



## Natsel

Hi kjade.

Have you enquirer about a b12 vitamin injection , I might be completely wrong , but my nan suffered with a form of anaemia called pernicious anaemia , I believe she had very low levels of iron , so she had an injection every 3 months . I presumed having very low levels of iron made you anaemic , not that they were different , like I said maybe completely wrong . 
It's hard isn't it ,  trying to find reasons behind things . 

Hope your ok x


----------



## Lynz30

Hi guys, how's everyone doing? It's been a bit quiet on here the last few days! 

Bit of an update from me, had a scan Friday (day 5) and everything was ok, things were progressing but nothing drastic so they said I was borderline as to whether to up my Menopur. They hmmm and ahhhed and eventually decided to up it from 150iu to 225iu and in the re-scan Monday they were amazed cos I suddenly had a gazillion follicles lol - some up to 23mm! So after only 8 days of stimming, they said I was ready for egg collection. It was funny, you should've seen the nurses face during the scan, her jaw dropped when she saw the amount of follies in comparison to the previous scan! 
I triggered last night and am booked in for egg collection at 11.30am tomorrow. Excited, scared, nervous etc! Also feeling a bit weepy tonight but I think that's side effects from the Ovitrelle tbh.

What's the latest with everyone else? Hope you're all doing ok?
Xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi lynz 

It's an exciting time , I remember feeling every emotion going . The only time I got emotional was when they told me my eggs had fertilised ! 
I hope everything goes well for you .

There's no change for me , I have to wait for my next af to show up before I even book for a scratch so my treatment won't start till December . 
So in the meantime I'm going away this weekend with my partner , we both need to get away after everything . 
Also I'm getting Married next September so I'm concentrating on planning that between now and my next treatment to keep me busy . Xx


----------



## K jade

lynz that's great news. 
hope all goes well today . keep us posted on how many u get

Lucie I am thinking of you today. please let us know how it goes 

Nat getting away sounds like a good plan
I'm going to ask my GP about b12 injections I think. I did have it tested and it was within normal limits, but I know the reference range most GPs use starts very low . failing that I'll just make sure I take extra b12 tablets. 

im still waiting for DS to arrive and if it doesn't come in the next 2 weeks I may miss out again and have to wait till next AF cycle. 
which I am on holiday  for so wont be able to do. one after that falls over xmas so that's a no go as well. 
so basically if I don't do my final IUI this October cycle then it wont be until JANUARY. 
that really is too far off, 
I have been emailing the  clinic asking for updates but I guess its out of their hands . and I don't want to come across like I'm bothering them too much either.


I really wish they would order enough DS for the three IUIs your entitled too, rather than order each time after a failed cycle. I  know its all about money, and people were getting pregnant  on their 1st or 2nd IUI so the DS was wasted, and good for them,  but I've clearly got fertility issues so it was never going to work on IUI 1, 2 or even 3. 
also having to choose a donor each time kind of makes such an issue of it, and tbh I don't always want to be reminded that my DH has zero sperm and we are using DS but having to choose a donor each time just keeps it at the forefront of our treatment and my DH really struggles with it. 
sorry for the rant. I really need things to move quicker for us, but I'm not sure how to raise it with them without coming across like a pain in the rear or ungrateful for free treatment.


----------



## Lucieloos

Lynz, hope EC went well and you got lots of lovely eggs.

Natsel, enjoy your mini break away you deserve it lovely and December will be here in no time.

Jade, to be honest I would be on their backs all the time. I wouldn't worry about seeming a pain. Can you mail them and stress that unless you do it this month you aren't going to be able to start until the new year?

So after a very stressful morning I finally had my first scan and it went well! We saw the tiny heart flickering away and it is measuring anywhere from 2-4 days ahead!! She had to do it a couple of times and said ohh its big but said it was fine. I think we settled on about 8+1 whereas im 7+5 at the moment. She said the heartbeat looked like it was going at a decent speed and checked ovaries and everything else which all look fine! So so glad that's done with  xx


----------



## Natsel

Aww lucieloos I'm so happy for you that everything went to  plan. What's the next stage now do you have to have another scan soon?

Kjade keep going on to the clinic I don't know anything about iui but January seems like ages away if you have to start again x


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks natsel, I'm booking in for a private scan in 2.5 weeks and I will be just over 10 weeks then. Will also have a private blood test for downs etc at the same time and then it's the nhs scan at 12 weeks.


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww Jade, sorry to hear hun. I can recommend reprofit as well. Gennet have quite a long wait for own egg but you can pretty much start straight away at reprofit.


----------



## K jade

Oh really! I didn't think about waiting lists..
TBH Lucie I was actually thinking about De or embryo adoption if WFI doesn't work out, but TBH with all these delays I just feel like cutting my loses right away 
Gennet seemed more accessible as is in Prague 
But am feeling a bit calmer today but really was in a state yesterday and couldn't sleep last night. These delays are as bad as a failed cycle really. TBH I've called in sick today as can't face work . I've called and emailed the clinic and waiting someone to get back to me , your right I shouldn't worry about coming across as a pain in the end, I'm sure they must be used to dealing with highly emotional people
Excuse the ramble. Again. 

Massive congrats again to you. I hope u can start to feel more positive xx


----------



## Lynz30

Aww, sorry to hear you're having such a tough time with all the delays, Jade! I can only imagine how difficult that is for you! Any news since you last posted?

Amazing news about your first scan, Lucieloos!! I bet you're so excited now!! Really pleased for you, love! 

AFM, had the EC Wednesday and they managed to retrieve 9 eggs. DHs sample was borderline on the motility front so they decided to proceed with ICSI just to be on the safe side. Had a call from the embryologist Thursday to say that out of the 9 eggs retrieved, 7 were mature enough to be injected and out of the 7, 5 have fertilised!! Apparently anything over 50% is good so was pleased with 5 out of 7. It was my birthday Thurs and that phone call really was the best present!! They've  provisionally booked me in for a 3day transfer Sst morn (today) but said they check the embryos first thing to see how they're doing and to see  if they think they can go to blasto and hold off till Monday for a 5 day transfer. Haven't been able to sleep cos I'm waiting for them to phone. Really, really hoping they're doing well and can go for a 5 day transfer!!

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww Lynz, I remember those phone calls! They took ages with one of my Saturday ones I think it was nearly midday by the time they rang and I had been awake since the crack of dawn so was going out of my mind! I reckon with 5 embryos at day 3 there is a very good chance that you will go to day 5 on Monday. Very excited for you and hope it all goes well. Keep us posted!

Jade, I hope somebody got back to you from the clinic in the end? I don't know about Gennet but reprofit have really clamped down on embryo adoption now. If you are young and have fairly decent blood results then they want you to try with your own eggs before they will consider you for embryo adoption. They used to just let anybody do it when I first started but don't know if there's a shortage of embryos or something but they are a lot more strict nowadays. The wait for donor eggs / embryos is normally around 4 months.


----------



## Lucieloos

How did it go Lynz?


----------



## Lynz30

Hiya, 
Sorry for delay in reply, Luciloos! The embryologist call yesterday am was good news!! All 5 embryos are doing perfectly and are apparently 'top quality' embryos so they booked me in for a 5 day transfer tomorrow morn at 10am. Have had such a lovely weekend celebrating my birthday with family and I slept well last night for the first time in days. It's amazing what a bit of good news can do for your soul! 😀

What can I expect tomorrow with ET? Is it similar to IUI? Bit nervous now tbh! 

Hope everyone's had a nice weekend xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Brilliant news Lynz very exciting! Hope all goes well tomorrow. Sounds like you might have a couple for the freezer as well. I haven't had iui but I imagine it is similar. You basically get changed into your nightie and go into the same theatre room as EC and then they will insert the catheter tube with the embryo in it whilst doing an ultrasound scan on your stomach st the same time. They will decide on the best place to put the embryo from the scan and then squirt it in. Make sure you take your phone or camera in with you as you will see your embryos on the screen before transfer and then afterwards you can ask them to print you an ultrasound pic which will show a tiny white dot where they embryo has gone in. Good luck!


----------



## Lynz30

Thanks, that's really helpful. Does sound similar to IUI although didn't use ultrasound with IUI. Did you take your partner in with you? I'm never sure what the protocol is with these things and what I want DH to be a part of if you know what I mean?
Think I'd like him to be there if that's the norm? 
Yeah, hoping to get a couple of Frosties too but I guess we'll see tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes it's the norm to take your partner in too. Nice for them to see the embryos etc and be there for the moment it all happens. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## K jade

lynz that's great news. 
another BFP on this thread I hope  .....

oh wow lucie I didn't realise that. it was my back up plan really, but ideally id like things to work out with oe. embryo adoption has clearly become more popular 
yes! they got back to me. all being well I'm starting again in 2 weeks as DS is on its way


----------



## Lucieloos

That's brilliant news Jade I really hope it works out for you this time although if not hopefully they could move you onto IVF on the NHS quickly enough? I can't speak for Gennet but I think you would struggle to do embryo adoption at reprofit without trying at least once or twice with your own eggs there. Embryo adoption has definitely got very popular.


----------



## Lucieloos

Good luck today Lynz let us know how you get on!


----------



## Lynz30

Aw, Jade so pleased you can finally proceed with treatment! Bet you can't wait!!

Had my ET yesterday (Monday) and has 1 4AA blasto transferred - apparently this is good? Of all my 5 embryos thay was the only top quality one. We had one at 3BC and one at 3CC and the other two even less advanced than that so none of them were good enough to freeze. I was really devastated about this, they were so positive on day 3, all 5 embryos were good quality etc etc and then to be faced with this on day 5, I was so disappointed!! This whole process feels like 1 step forward, 2 steps back!! 😓  I also felt that the  embryologist was also a bit blasè about it, she just kept saying what great quality the embryo that we were having transfered was. Also the two lesser quality ones will now be destroyed (as they aren't suitable for freezing) which made me sad but my clinic are really strict and would only let me have one top quality blasto transferred or if we didn't have any then 2 lesser quality ones because I'm young. 

Thanks for the advice on the  actual transfer process, Lucieloos, it was amazing, and like you said, we got to see our little embryo on the screen and the embryologist talked us through why it looked like it did and how they knew it was such good quality which was interesting. My DH took a pic and then saw on another screen exactly where it was being put. Even my DH said it was an amazing experience. 

My DH has been treating me like glass since - I'm not allowed to lift a thing lol and I was sent for a lie down yesterday afternoon whilst he hoovered and went to Tescos lol. Feeling very cherished! Had a lie in this morn and now I'm reading a book in bed with the cat 😀
I'm struggling a bit on how much I should be doing? I'm back in work Thursday night so trying to take it easy atm. Yesterday evening my DH was in work so I did some cooking as its a big hobby of mine and I find it relaxing. Made some leek and potato soup (amongst other things) as I've read a lot about eating not only nourishing foods after ET but sticking to warm foods. Apparently this helps? So thought homemade soup was the answer!  Had a bit of an irrational panic that I should've been lying down tho? Stupid, I know!
And now I'm in the 2ww, God I hope it goes quick!! 
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Sorry Lynz of course it was yesterday that you had the transfer. Glad you have a top blast on board and congrats on being pupo!! Sorry to hear about the others they probably did look really good on day 3 but it's such a massive developmental jump between day 3 and day 5 that most people find this is when a lot of their embryos don't make it. It really does only take one though and your one sounds great! You are fine to be doing normal day to day activities in fact it's better for you to be up and about and to get the blood flowing you don't need to be lying down just don't do any heavy lifting and leave the hoovering for DH lol x


----------



## happylass14

Lynx glad all went well and congrats on being PUPO. I understand the disappointment at not having any frosties but only about 20% of blasts are suitable for freezing. We had around 25 blasts over 4 cycles and only ever got 4 to freeze. 
Take it easier than usual in a he coming days by as Lucie says there's no need to go to extremes. The only cycle that I went straight back to work after ET was the one where I got my BFP! Everything crossed for you.


----------



## angelica_wales

As this thread is now over 100 pages, I've set up a new home for you which you can find here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=348955.0

This thread will still be here but will be read only

Angelica 
x


----------

